#ubuntu-za 2011-10-10
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<superfly> sjoe oom, up early this morning!
<Kilos> yeah got a thumper
<superfly> eina
<Kilos> have a good day superfly 
<superfly> thanks oom, I hope your headache clears up soon
<Kilos> ty my friend
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos , all well?
<Kilos> yes ty nlsthzn  and there
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> All well, fuzzy but awake
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> one of these days i will get in here before you.
<Kilos> lol. its the fly you gotta beat not me
<magespawn> the fly might be here but seems to sit in the corner until there is a problem, not really up for general conversation.
<Kilos> and greets always
<Kilos> proper gentleman
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> no time for just chatting him
<Kilos> he is a busy busy fella
<Kilos> Tonberry, wb
<magespawn> Kilos you are the maitre d'Ubuntu-za.
<Kilos> only when i got enough data yes
<Kilos> i greet and welcome noobs etc
<Kilos> and get helped with probs
<Kilos> you have put your name in yet even
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so slack
<magespawn> say what?
<superfly> I'm very busy at the moment :-(
<Kilos> unless its actually unknown
<superfly> End of the month I'm leaving this job, so then I'll have more time to chat :-)
<magespawn> ahh the fly is here. lol
<Kilos> are you using xchat magespawn 
<sakhi> Morning
<magespawn> thats cool
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> hiya sakhi 
<superfly> Kilos: and then I won't be in early anymore... I'll be sleeping in! (well, as much as my 2 year old will allow)
<Kilos> ha ha zac will sort you out superfly 
<sakhi> superfly: time flies, he's two years already.
<magespawn> 2 year olds do not let you sleep in. superfly you going to work from home?
<superfly> sakhi: yeah... 2 years and 2 months currently
<superfly> magespawn: yeah\
<magespawn> thats a new challange altogether.
<magespawn> Kilos why did you ask?
<Kilos> i like to right click on the nicks and see who i am talking to
<Kilos> like whois
<magespawn> ahh right will remedy.
<superfly> magespawn: it's not a must, but it is nice :-)
<Kilos> then we know to swear at you in english or afrikaans
<magespawn> ha. either one is good my wife is afrikaans.
<Kilos> no man, we dont wanna swear at your wife
<Kilos> she is innocent
<Kilos> yo scar[w] 
<magespawn> she could translate is what i mean, and i have a fair to poor understanding of the language anyways
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just joking
<magespawn> there we go. it is done on the laptop.
<Kilos> hmmm not here
<magespawn> just changed it now.
<Kilos> run a /whois magespawn 
<Kilos> did you tell freenode magespawn 
<Kilos> i forget how, was a long job for me
<magespawn> no i thought you meant to put it in user info in xchat
<Kilos> maybe you gotta close and open xchat again
<magespawn> okay brb.
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<Kilos> yay clever fella
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: morning :o)
<nuvolari> mornings o/
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<nuvolari> more oom Kilos, hoe gaan dit vanoggend?
<Kilos> ok dankie nuvolari en daar?
<magespawn> later all going on a game drive.
<zeref> ahhhh, eprom,eeprom,mrom, sram dram prom, flash memory, uvprom, so many
<zeref> memory overload in brain
<Kilos> sigh this channel keeps shrinking
<Kilos> we had 45 guys here once
<Kilos> sigh
<Vhata> pff
<Vhata> 00:55 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-za: Total of 3 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 3 normal]
<Vhata> I remember when it was just me and linuxboy and ChanServ hanging out in here
<Kilos> whew musta been tough back then
<Kilos> no one to share coffee with
<linuxboy> wow, channel has grown!
<Kilos> lol hiya linuxboy 
<linuxboy> hi Kilos 
<linuxboy> still getting Maaz to make you tea every morning?
<Kilos> yeah and often through the day as well
<Kilos> you well linuxboy 
<Kilos> ?
<linuxboy> ja
<linuxboy> you?
<Kilos> good as well ty
<linuxboy> just a quick drive by
<linuxboy> kbe
<linuxboy> kbye
<Kilos> whew someone told him to just pop in hey Vhata ?
<Kilos> too much coincidence otherwise
<Vhata> he sits behind me
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> did you kick him?
<Kilos> hehe
<Vhata> I showed him what you were saying
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> afternoon morgs
<morgs> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos 
<morgs> Odd, my oneiric machine needed manual fdsking after a reboot
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn  ghostknife 
<nlsthzn> hello again Kilos 
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> anybody thats using 10.04 or 10.10, tried gnome3?
<Kilos> have you zeref ?
<Kilos> you not scared
<zeref> hi Kilos
<zeref> have not tried
<zeref> was wondering whether its stable?
<Kilos> Maaz, is gnome3 stable in ubuntu lucid
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, google  is gnome3 stable in ubuntu lucid
<zeref> lol
<Maaz> Kilos: "how to install Gnome 3 on ubuntu 10.10-10.04" http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/24/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/ :: "how to install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.04" http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/ :: "List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases :: "Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http:
<zeref> have you tried?
<Kilos> no im scared, and can it be better than gnome 2 anyway
<Kilos> there must be some reason gor going to unity
<Kilos> for/gor
<zeref> yeah, did ubuntu mention why they are forking with gnome3?
<Kilos> Maaz, google advantages of gnome3 over gnome2
<Maaz> Kilos: "GNOME 3.0 Release Notes" http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.0/ :: "GnomeShell/Design - GNOME Live!" http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Design/ :: "GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME :: "What is the disadvantage to XFCE interface as compared GNOME in ..." http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5507 :: "gnome - Why is Ubuntu 11.04 switching to Unity? - Ask Ubuntu ..." http://askubuntu
<Kilos> i think nl tried it
<zeref> webs are shapped heavlily now, so cant googles
<zeref> check after 19:00
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> shaped?
<Kilos> choked?
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> it sucks hey
<Kilos> that seacom cable is still out
<Kilos> i did a clean install of maverick today
<Kilos> twice actually
<zeref> yeah, but i've not seem the effects yet, if seasom goes boom, they shape torrents/p2p
<Kilos> first time saved the /home partition
<zeref> bu tmy torernts still zoom
<Kilos> ah
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> why?
<Kilos> i had some ugly bug somewhere that wouldnt allow pidgin to work properly
<Kilos> even with removing and purging
<zeref> deep
<Kilos> and reinstalling
<zeref> clamAV?
<Kilos> found 2 trojans but i was too doff to save the results
<Kilos> i use clamtk
<zeref> ohhh, thought it did that automatically
<Kilos> one was somewhere in wine and other one deep in /home
<Kilos> there is a block i ticked to not save them and just deleted
<zeref> :P
<zeref> so you lost /home with the 2nd install
<Kilos> yeah i let it format /home too and prob gone
<Kilos> luckily i have /var/cache/apt/archives/ rsync ed to an external so dont need to download any packages
<Kilos> just had to apt-get update
<zeref> when iturned to linux, i didn't know that if you did a reinstall, linux bombs everything
<zeref> ohhh, thats was a good idea
<zeref> btw, why do they call you oom?????
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i am 60
<zeref> LOL
<Kilos> yeah and they persist
<Kilos> hi Conradvo 
<Conradvo> hi
<zeref> retired? thats why you on here so much :-D
<Conradvo>  im new to this irc chat
<zeref> welcome :D
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Conradvo 
<Conradvo> thanks
<Kilos> forced retirement
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> had an accident and now am brain dead that why i always need help
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> Conradvo, what OS are you using
<Conradvo> 11.04 on 7 pc
<Kilos> great and what client to get here
<zeref> wait, thats 7 pc's or 11.04 on a win 7 pc?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was thinking about that too zeref 
<Conradvo> it opend in firefox is there a alternitave 
<Kilos> yes get xchat
<zeref> no
<zeref> irssi
<Conradvo> no windows in office
<zeref> :-D
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Conradvo> keep craching so replaced all os wit ubuntu +- 10 months ago
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude install xchat
<zeref> Conradvo: noce
<zeref> *nice
<Kilos> well done Conradvo 
<Conradvo> need to change media center to mythbuntu or?
<Kilos> what do you want to do Conradvo 
<Kilos> do you know how to use the terminal
<Conradvo> live tv pvr , music and movies 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install vlc
<Conradvo> installed vlc but need to make it wife proof only remote 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bad boy
<Kilos> get her her own pc
<Conradvo> have looked at mythbuntu 11.10 in vm but batteled to get mount to connect auto after reboot media on ubuntu server with samba share
<Kilos> i dont know mythubuntu at all
<Conradvo> in xchat to witch network do you connect
<Kilos> freenode
<Kilos> then after ticking freenode edit button
<Kilos> type in #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> welcome
<Kilos> you guys too fast
<Kilos> zeref, have you tried xchat
<zeref> nope
<conrad_> it work nice
<zeref> i like my irssi
<Kilos> i think it rocks
<conrad_> i can not wait for 11.10 release 
<conrad_> irssi is only command lin
<Kilos> thats why i like xchat
<conradvo> witch os do you use kilos
<Kilos> maverick
<zeref> conrad, yep
<Kilos> 10.10
<Kilos> isnt it 3 days to wait
<conradvo> did you see the new community fork of maverick
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> what is that?
<conradvo> mageia is the new os
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> since i left windows i have stayed with ubntu
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> tried xubuntu and looked at kubuntu
<Kilos> will take too muct thinking to change from ubuntu
<Kilos> much
<Kilos> my son loves kubuntu
<conradvo> that is true 
<Kilos> and some of the experts on here too
<zeref> heheh
<zeref> debian is awesome as well
<Kilos> hehe
<conradvo> got to use to gnome used kde on redhat 9 many years ago
<conradvo> started on mandriva 
<Kilos> what do you do conradvo 
<conradvo> but have been using ubuntu from 8.04
<Kilos> good
<conradvo> general it and erp software design in qt
<zeref> erp?
<Kilos> i started with 8.10 because i couldnt get 8.04 to use my phone as a modem
<zeref> 6.06 LTS
<zeref> then moved to debian
<zeref> then back here :P
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<conradvo> financial soft with all the bells and  tricks 
<Kilos> thats a while back hey zeref 
<Kilos> you must be nearly a ballie too
<zeref> :fear:
<zeref> 23 :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wish i coulda started with pcs when i was younger
<zeref> school teacher introduced us to linux, Mind Blown
<Kilos> we need more teachers like that
<Kilos> most are winsucks brainwashed
<zeref> yeah, SA should start to move to open source
<zeref> esp schools
<conradvo> yes windows make you stupid if you can not click the it does not work
<Kilos> especially now with ms puuling back support
<zeref> is that for Xp
<Kilos> the guys had a chat about it a few months ago
<conradvo> a lot of people still think linux is for nurds an to diff to use i converted a lady of 60 frm vista to 11.04 
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> yay
<zeref> vista was cr*p
<Kilos> he didnt say old lady so i dont feel bad
<zeref> used it for like 2 days
<zeref> lol Kilos
<zeref> i think ubuntu is the best distribution for newbies
<zeref> but it not only a newbie desktop, can do some nerdy stuff as well
<Kilos> i just dont understand why all the varsity peeps dont switch
<Kilos> do those freedom toaters still work zeref 
<zeref> hmmm, i know for instance in Engineering, there are some digital simulations that work on windows but not in linux
<zeref> Kilos, yep
<zeref> but i think for the general students, they can use linux
<Kilos> i got 9.10 at the pta varsity
<Kilos> then found out about shipit.com
<Kilos> now canonical closed it
<zeref> oh, first time hearing bout that
<zeref> torrents is how we do
<Kilos> they used to ship free cd's
<conradvo> what does shipit.com do killos
<Kilos> conradvo, when you type a nick just type the first three letters and hit tab
<conradvo> ok sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i battle with getting some nicks right
<Kilos> was told about tab and what a relief
<Kilos> i gotta look at the keyboard when typing
<zeref> conradvo: ubuntu used to deliver ubuntu cd's for free to users
<Kilos> one can still get them but now the gotta be ordered by the local groups
<conradvo> ok now we download them
<Kilos> and that ya
<Kilos> bit expensive when using broadband
<conradvo> witch  verson of ubuntu do you need
<conradvo> i have from 8.04 to 11.10 beta 2
<Kilos> my pc cant do unity so i will stay on maverick for a while ty
<conradvo> have you look at unity 2d
<Kilos> no, will try it with 11.10
<Kilos> 11.04 wasnt too good here with gnome
<Kilos> gave some probs
<conradvo> it will be the default fall back desktop on 11.10
<Kilos> yes i believe so
<Kilos> where are you conradvo 
<conradvo> unity 2d work well i have one in the office
<conradvo> pretoria 
<Kilos> another pta guy
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> we growing
<Kilos> inetpro, one more pta guy
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> too much chatting, very thirsty  now
<superfly> haha
<Kilos> lol hiya superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> our numbers are growing up here
<superfly> I see
<superfly> Cape Town seems to be leaking Ubuntues
<Kilos> conradvo, meet superfly the python king
<superfly> *Ubuntuers
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> heh, anything but a king
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> ya ya
<superfly> I'm a Python advocate.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> i agree with superfly, python is awesome
<superfly> A colleague of mine who recently joined the company wasn't particularly pro Python when he joined, and now, a month and a bit after he joined, he can see why everyone who uses Python absolutely loves it.
<Kilos> hey superfly hows the grass/lawn
<zeref> yeah, atm learning wxPython
<zeref> book i'm using is 1000 pages
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<superfly> Kilos: grpwing well hey
<superfly> *growing
<magespawn> hi superfly
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> superfly when is the big move?
<superfly> magespawn: this weekend
<superfly> magespawn: er, you talking work or home?
<Kilos> eish you moving home as well
<magespawn> you said you were going to be working from home. that one
<magespawn> but either one really
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i wanted to find out if you were going to be self employed at home or just working from home?
<superfly> magespawn: no, I'll just be working from home
<superfly> Kilos: yes, not far, about a km away
<Kilos> eish what about the grass
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dig it up and take it with
<superfly> Kilos: no, I need to leave it. The garden had grass before we got the stupid canine
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> 0/
<magespawn> howdy all back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> i didn't catch the answers if there were any
<Kilos> <superfly> magespawn: no, I'll just be working from home
<magespawn> nah that one i got. but not for the last two
<Kilos> lol about the grass
<Kilos> <superfly> Kilos: no, I need to leave it. The garden had grass before we got the stupid canine
<magespawn> nah the one about does any here blog regularly and superfly do you connect your n900 to ubuntu?
<Kilos> i dont see that
<superfly> magespawn: yes, but usually just for the storage device
<magespawn> maybe it did not go through, would explain the lack of response.
<magespawn> superfly have you seen KMobileTools?
<superfly> maybe in passing
<magespawn> have any one here used things like pands boards? pandaboards.org
<superfly> magespawn: that URL does not resolve
 * superfly is busy figuring out how to do facial recognition in Python
<magespawn> sorry pandaboard.org
<magespawn> why?
<superfly> need it for work
<superfly> people uploading profile pictures, and I need to crop them
<magespawn> bbl putting daughter to bed
<magespawn> back daughter in bed
<magespawn> bb just switching to the laptop
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
 * magespawn does not know enough python to be able to help
<magespawn> superfly how did you learn?
<magespawn> Kilos do you know how to program?
<superfly> magespawn: Python?
<magespawn> yup
<superfly> I started two big projects :-)
<Kilos> no magespawn  im a mechanic and farmer
<superfly> I like to dive into the deep end :-D
<magespawn> superfly so the deep end then
<magespawn> did you look at the pandboard.org?
<superfly> nope, rather busy - I'll have a look just now
<magespawn> Kilos what kind of farming?
<magespawn> me to superfly. did you learn other languages first?
<Kilos> merino sheep jersey cows and crops
<superfly> I did, for various reasons, but if I'd known about Python, I would have learned it sooner and instead of other languages
<magespawn> no worries.
<Kilos> and near two years of managing beef farm
<magespawn> if you dive into the shallow end you smack your head hard.
<superfly> magespawn: before becoming a Python developer, I was a PHP developer
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> but I also have a working knowledge of C++, C# and Delphi
<superfly> and I've also programmed in Java and Assembler
<superfly> s/Assembler/Assembly Language/
<magespawn> i know a little html and css that got me interested in python and perl.
<superfly> I can make people believe I can code in Perl
<superfly> oh, yeah, I know HTML and CSS, but they aren't programming languages
<magespawn> how so?
<superfly> Oh, I also know COBOL and NATURAL
<superfly> magespawn: you don't write programs using HTML or CSS
<magespawn> i know marginally more about game farming than about stock
<superfly> and CSS itself specifically is not even a markup language, it doesn't exist outside of HTML
<octoquad> evening all :)
<Kilos> hi there octoquad 
<octoquad> hey Kilos 
<octoquad> superfly: I see the problem persists 
<superfly> hi octoquad
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 
<superfly> I'm afraid I haven't had a chance to look into it further
<superfly> things have been crazy here
<JabberwockyA19> hallo oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<octoquad> no problem, that's why I'm back, to try and fix it hehe
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight. see you tomorrow
<tumbleweed> whee, fun day on ubuntu-devel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-October/034208.html etc.
<superfly> evening tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> hi
<superfly> hey tumbleweed, how long do you think it would take for me to get an app into Debian?
 * superfly sees the DebianImportFreeze is in December, and is wondering if November+December is enough time
<tumbleweed> sycing to ubutnu after DIF is not a problem, but doing it after FF requires paperwork
<tumbleweed> also, get it in sooner, you can always upload updates
<tumbleweed> as to how long, that depends on the quality, and how much you prod me to review it, or how fast you find another interested sponsor
<tumbleweed> < a week is totally doable
<superfly> OK
<superfly> I'm gonna be on leave in November, I'm gonna try for then.
<superfly> tumbleweed: would you be willing to look at our existing PPA package and maybe give some pointers as to what we might need to do?
<tumbleweed> sure
<superfly> tumbleweed: https://launchpad.net/~openlp-core/+archive/release
<superfly> Thanks :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: the packaging generally looks a little dated, and could use some polish
<tumbleweed> but its nice and simple
<superfly> tumbleweed: cocooncrash started us off, and I've just continued little bit by little bit where needed
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> superfly, if you want to start developing for ubuntu, what steps should you take?
<superfly> zeref: in what way, getting a package into Ubuntu, or just developing for Linux in general?
<tumbleweed> zeref: do you have anything in particular that you want to work on, or do you just want to contribute?
<tumbleweed> superfly: heh, yeah, looks like his style (and my ibid packaging started from cocooncrash-packaging, too)
<zeref> just developing in linux in general
<superfly> zeref: you can start anywhere, really
<superfly> zeref: though it might be a good idea to rather find a project you like, and start contributing there
<zeref> kk
<tumbleweed> zeref: Ubuntu is realeasing later this week, but we're still interested in looking for last minute release critical bug fixes for packages that aren't on CDs, if you're interested
<tumbleweed> offer expires in 24hours or so, though :P
<zeref> LOL
<tumbleweed> seriously. http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ I found a handful of easy ones yesterday. There's still some time left
<zeref> hmmm, essentially this is what i want to do, when i'm done with my studies
<zeref> so read up, read up and read up
<zeref> soon......
<tumbleweed> that sounds way too sensible. I'm letting it get in the way of my studies...
 * superfly agrees with tumbleweed ;-)
<magespawn> now it lets me back on
<magespawn> night all.
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> anybody tried linux Mint?
<nlsthzn> zeref: mint is cool
<zeref> how'd you compare to teh buntu
<zeref> i've read some posts that suggest that, there are less bugs in it.
<nlsthzn> zeref: I don't know about less bugs, the main edition of Mint is built on top of Ubuntu
<zeref> true, i'll try it out on VM,
<nlsthzn> That is the best way :)
<nlsthzn> Try and make up your own mind :)
<zeref> yeah, if i dont like, 12.04's interface, i think i'll be moving to a new distro
<zeref> gnome 2.xx is too awesome
<nlsthzn> Well Mint won't be on 2.x for too long either... it isn't being maintained so they will also have to shift to Gnome 3... eventually...
<tumbleweed> you can't blame distros for not liking gnome 3
<tumbleweed> and you can still get gnome panel (gnome 2) in modern ubuntu
<nlsthzn> well, for a little while still
<tumbleweed> for as long as people maintain it
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: what people?
<zeref> us
<tumbleweed> gnome people, and the gnome maintainers in debian and ubuntu
<nlsthzn> Well my knowledge is limited on the comings and goings but there isn't any Classic mode for Ubuntu 11.10 except the Gnome-shell fallback mode...
<tumbleweed> still there, if you have the right packages installed
<nlsthzn> well I will take your word for it then... as I have not seen anyone doing this, just a lot of people complaining they wish they could...
<tumbleweed> people love complaining :)
<nlsthzn> +1 to that :)
<tumbleweed> and, I think ubuntu probably released unity too soon. canonical still has to work out how to handle projects like that in cycle with Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> the feeling I got is "grand scale beta testing"
<Tonberry> its a beta but don't tell anyone
<zeref> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: thing is, it happened again this cycle
<tumbleweed> a week ago, it was still pretty unstable. Much better now, though
<Tonberry> not something i would release if given the choice...
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: well as far as stability goes I am using natty with unity and it is stable... got a few bugs for sure but no issues in usebility ... I am expecting Oneiric to be even better...
<Tonberry> define stable?
<Tonberry> fine it rarely crashes anymore
<nlsthzn> mine hasn't crashed in ages... I have closed the wrong windows because of focus issues but that is just annoying :p
<Tonberry> but i find it hard to keer unity running for more than a week or so before things start getting wobbly and the memory leaks start getting noticeably large
<zeref> a friends of mine said that unity is moving towards the apple interface
<Tonberry> i don't mind the looks
<tumbleweed> yeah, hasn't crashed on me in a few days, either
<zeref> next thing desktop is going to look like an iphone
<Tonberry> but we once forgot a gnome 2 computer on for 180 days and it was still going strong
<Tonberry> unity would kill itself long before that
<zeref> but over time Unity will become just a strong as gnome 2.xx
<Tonberry> how much time?
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> 2 years prob
<zeref> maybe by 12.10
<Tonberry> 6 months with windows looking more stable than ubuntu has left me slightly grumpy about the whole thing
<nlsthzn> Well, I have faith that Ubunut can pull this off... I feel they have done an amazing job already...
<zeref> unity was a surprize, even for ubuntu-devel
<zeref> lol
<zeref> suddenly Unity
<nlsthzn> nobody expects the spanish inquisition
<superfly> KDE works fine :-P
<nlsthzn> superfly: :p
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-11
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> lol you beat me
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<magespawn> only just 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> howdy superfly
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> can Maaz do Cuppacino?
<Kilos> na just plain boere troos
<Kilos> perculated coffee
<magespawn> thats all good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wb
<kbmonkey> hello oom :)
<kbmonkey> is the afr channel still here?
<kbmonkey> I saw whales and ostriches in CT national park :D
<Kilos> lol
<bmg505> good moaning :)
<bmg505> can maaz make police coffee?
<Kilos> yeah its there but slow
<Kilos> hiya bmg505 
<bmg505> I need a 50/50 police mug this morning
<kbmonkey> hi bmg505 
<Kilos> i think they use perculated as does the railways and airports
<bmg505> lol police coffee is percolated spiked with brandy
<Kilos> whew bad night
<bmg505> and needless to say you can deduce what a 50/50 police coffee is :)
<Kilos> lol
<bmg505> nah busy giving birth, exporting data for a customer, btrieve to csv :(
<kbmonkey> ouch that's a pain bmg505 
<magespawn> kbmonkey you know what kind of whales?
<Kilos> not ocelots
<kbmonkey> my guess a southern right whale
<kbmonkey> as those come close to land in winter to mate and give birth
<kbmonkey> there were two
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<sdehaan> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats news
<Kilos> not about wales and ostriches
<kbmonkey> well when one is on holiday that's what one sees Kilos lol
<Kilos> oh , i didnt know you were on holiday
<kbmonkey> yet still work creeps in ;)
<Kilos> anyone know if maiatoday is ok? long time no see
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> met guys from a ngo, and a new telecoms company, more job opportunities
<kbmonkey> haven't seen maia around either, maybe the studies are peaking?
<Kilos> good, no news from that other one yet?
<Kilos> ah is she studying too
<kbmonkey> somehow I thought she did
<kbmonkey> the other one? i got some failed applications so yes i heardback
<Kilos> eish
 * Kilos holds thumbs for you lad
<Kilos> bbl
<totimkopf1> ek's verveeld
<nuvolari> totimkopf1: youtube kan help
<magespawn> howdy all.
<Kilos> groete aan tannie vlieg
<Kilos> does anyone here use empathy and mxit
<Kilos> mxit cannot connect in empathy maverick and google hasnt got me an answer for maverick
<superfly> nope
<Kilos> lol not you sir
<Kilos> dag sê totimkopf1 hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> dag sê = good day
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> do you use empathy?
<nlsthzn> Hi Kilos ... @ home for IM I use empathy (if the question was directed @ me)
<Kilos> yeah the stupid thing dont connext to mxit
<Kilos> works on msn gtalk but not mxit
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I can't remember when last I used mxit but if memory serves only pidgin worked for me
<Kilos> lol thats what i get when googling as well but only up to lucid so thought they mighta fix it
<Kilos> fixed
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kilos. do you know where to find the icons in ubuntu?
<Kilos> what icons
<magespawn> the icons the system uses for things like usb harddrives
<Kilos> those in the panels?
<Kilos> mine shows them as a drive
<Kilos> what does yours do?
<magespawn> or when you plug a drive in you get one on the desktop
<Kilos> doesnt yours show a drive when you plug a usb goodie in?
<magespawn> i get an icon but not the one i want
<magespawn>  have found them.
<Kilos> lol where are they
<superfly> magespawn: /usr/share/icons
<magespawn> thats the one
<Kilos> hmmm theres lots of them
<magespawn> yup and even more if install extra themes and such
<magespawn> there are downloads for customizing everything
<magespawn> what do you think about wordpress?
<magespawn> superfly you work with java?
<superfly> Not if I can help it.
<magespawn> there was someone here who does. 
<magespawn> nuvolari maybe.
<magespawn> anyway found the premier edtion of the Java Magazine here oracl.com/javamagazine
<superfly> magespawn: Ja, nuvolari is one of those masochists
<magespawn> man this is annoying
<magespawn> maaz tell nuvolari to have a look at oracle.com/javamagazine
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<Kilos> wassup magespawn 
<magespawn> get disconnected and do not even notice
<magespawn> what do you think about wordpress?
<superfly> magespawn: I prefer Drupal
<magespawn> you said so before when i brought up joomla. is wordpress better suited to blogs, or justg easier to manage?
<superfly> magespawn: some say it is better suited to blogs... I had a friend recently say that they dumped Wordpress in favour of Drupal because they found Drupal easier to manage and to use
<superfly> last time I looked at Wordpress' admin interface, I could hardly figure out what to do - it was just far too busy
<superfly> at the same time, Drupal can seem quite complicated at first, but it levels out
<magespawn> i have a server setup in my shop to mess around on so will have look
<magespawn> i also signed up for a year free hosting with mweb. so i should put something up there.
<superfly> magespawn: well, play around with them all, if you can
<magespawn> on my one definately.
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-12
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<bmg505> good morning
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<bmg505> this bloody pc has decided to change its time to gmt+3, jsut had a big skrik
<Kilos> lol
<bmg505> o ffs linux sux my time server is a 486/dx2-66 with slackware 3.xx on it and it kakked
<bmg505> what is wrong with reliability
<bmg505> the bloody thing has been running since 1995, and I thought linux keeps going for ever :)
<Kilos> did it just lose the date
<bmg505> nah its dead
<Kilos> or other probs too
<Kilos> hardware then
<bmg505> probably
<bmg505> was threatening to virtualize it, just last week
<Kilos> never put off till tomorrow what you can do today
<bmg505> looks like the psu has popped, now to find an at psu
<bmg505> oi
<Kilos> where are you
<bmg505> so true, but a plumbers plumbing is always crap, that would explain why I run the company e-mail on a 16 year old platform
<bmg505> malvern
<bmg505> wife has a brand spanking new psu, and 2 repaired ones, life is so good to me
<Kilos> look at pawn shops
<Kilos> different pc though hey
<bmg505> maybe this is a sign
<bmg505> I should maybe upgrade this thing (software wise), I think its still on v3 exim
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<bmg505> lo
<bmg505> waiting for it to start 16mb ram
<Kilos> bmg505, if you open the psu there should be a glass fuse in there
<Kilos> with luck its only the fuse
<zeref> FFUUUUUU
<zeref> hi guys
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<superfly> hi zeref
<zeref> ummm, i've drawn some diagrams in .doc but want to change to .jpg. is there a way?
<Kilos> Maaz, google hoe to change .doc to .jpg on ubuntu
<Kilos> eish
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to convert Word (doc) to PDF in linux? - Super User" http://superuser.com/questions/156189/how-to-convert-word-doc-to-pdf-in-linux :: "images - Ubuntu 8.04: convert PDF document to one JPG per page ..." http://superuser.com/questions/56893/ubuntu-8-04-convert-pdf-document-to-one-jpg-per-page :: "HOWTO convert LaTeX to OpenOffice .odt and MS Word .doc - Ubuntu ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033441 :: "How to View,
<Kilos> zeref, ^^
<zeref> meh, no webs
<Kilos> aai
<zeref> wait, i'll just import as pdf and add it to my pdf doc
<zeref> xD
<superfly> zeref: convert it to PDF, then convert to JPG?
<zeref> last digital systems lab for the year :-D
<zeref> shift registers
<Kilos> that means you are winning
<zeref> :-)
<zeref> latex is sooo sexy
<Kilos> latex as in medical gloves?
<zeref> lolz 
<zeref> no, typesetter
<zeref> *the
<Kilos> ah
<zeref> makes my work look professional, bonous marks xD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> afternoon nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hello superfly 
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> one more day
<drussell> Kilos: yup! the countdown is nearly at an end!
<nlsthzn> What happens tomorrow?
<Kilos> ocelot release
<tumbleweed> assuming we don't find any more showstoppers
<nlsthzn> Better not... I am actually going to make the first "official" release party here... have to go all the way to Dubai for it too
<tumbleweed> they haven't stopped coming, yet
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed, that sucks...
<Kilos> Sinjin, dit those links help?
<Kilos> did
<Kilos> eek i been robbed
<Kilos> downloaded nothing and didnt browse at all and 38m data gone
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> :( that sucks
<Kilos> yeah and dunno how to see where it went
<Kilos> musta been one of those bad things that use your pc to send spam or data or something
<Kilos> grrr grrr grr
<nlsthzn> very few such things out there for Linux though...
<Kilos> hard to explain. pidgin only open on mxit and xchat was closed and i wasnt by the pc so who knows what happened
<zeref> ta ra ra boom te rey, Oupa het a vark gery, af geval en seer gekry, op geklim en veer gery, ta ra ra boom te rey.
<zeref> xD
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<zeref> afrikaans is an awesome language
<Kilos> you just learning zeref 
<zeref> nah, grew up around afrikaans people
<Kilos> ah same here
<Kilos> we got one texan that visits now and again that learned africaans of the webs and watching afr movies
<Kilos> totimkopf or something
<zeref> i've also noticed that if you crack a joke in a another language besides english it sounds funnier
<zeref> totimkopf??
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but got some funny words too like waling door the door
<Kilos> he is the texan that visits
<zeref> :)
<Kilos> and the funniest is ja nee boet
<Kilos> doesnt mean yes or no
 * Kilos waits for the fly's comment
<zeref> true
 * superfly is not sure what comment he should be making
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> ja nee, klink vir my reg
<Kilos> ja maar is dit ja of nee
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> :-))
 * nlsthzn going for an upgrade to 11.10 in preparation for tomorrows Release party... if I go off-line and don't come back then so much for that upgrade :D
<Kilos> ok nlsthzn  good luck
<Kilos> wont you only get the beta version
<zeref> he's upgrading at 00:00
<nlsthzn> will get what ever is available right now... so basically RC with updates ... closest I can get to the release 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> will be on the bus and in the big city tomorrow the whole day so no chance of getting the release and installing and all that... was running the beta in VBox and not impressed with performance
<nlsthzn> and also to lazy to do a clean install... everything is installed and working so well at the moment in natty... :)
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> my friends are all up in arms about the blackberry outage
<zeref> OH NOES, no bbm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats a huge pain on those tiny keys
<Kilos> unless you a tiny chick
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> i tried using one
<zeref> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
<superfly> nlsthzn: I've been running the beta on my work and home PCs
<superfly> no new packages? :-( sad panda
<nlsthzn> superfly, I have also tried the various releases... but found that they always had just a few more issues than I was happy with... natty has been a rock for me the last few weeks... but soon I will be rocking the ocelot
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: we are pretty close to final release, but not there yet
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed, would have loved to have waited... but I am sure it is stable enough for tomorrows release party etc... if not then oh well :p
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: what image do you have?
<nlsthzn> used the latest daily build for the Vbox (not sure the number, the iso image didn't have one)... but for my system I am doing an upgrade
<tumbleweed> there are daily builds for vbox?
<tumbleweed> as long as you aren't giving the image to other people, any recent daily is fine. There were still some pretty serious bugs in recent images, though (eg screensaver couldcome up during install, and the user won't know the password for it)
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed, what I meant was I got the latest build and tried it on VBox :) And sure... I won't be giving anybody anything that isn't official (sucks about the screensaver coming up during install... didn't face that issue when I ran the install in VBox though)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> oh wow
<Symmetria> tomorrow, the internet in .za is going to break
<Symmetria> just looking at our bandwidth increase since 19:00 and its night so not a lot of people on campus
<Symmetria> tomorrow is going to be NASTY
<Owkkuri> why you break our internets Symmetria, why? :P
<nlsthzn> o/ from the other side of an Ocelot
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref>  uptime
<zeref>  20:56:01 up 4 days,  9:49,  7 users,  load average: 1.12, 1.03, 0.93
<zeref> yay, longest time since coming back to teh buntu
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-13
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<jpm[mobile]> Maaz: is it out yet?
<Maaz> jpm[mobile]: *blink*
 * tumbleweed reminds people to visit #ubuntu-release-party
<superfly> tumbleweed: what, so we can watch everyone asking "is it released yet?!"
<zeref> lulz
 * drubin forgot today was release today
<tumbleweed> superfly: and get kicked when they announce URLs
<tumbleweed> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ rather neat
<tumbleweed> (it released btw)
<superfly> wow, that's pretty awesome
<superfly> w00t, downloading ISOs
<zeref> o0o0
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: let me know how the upgrade goes or are you planning to do a fresh install?
<superfly> inetpro: I upgraded to beta 1, I'm not going to reinstall
<superfly> zeref: 4Mbps uncapped FTW
<inetpro> superfly: ah, so you should almost be up to date then?
<inetpro> superfly: any new issues yet?
<inetpro> superfly: or nice improvements?
<zeref> superfly, NICE
<zeref> i'll be getting 11.10 later tonightz
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, almost up-to-date
<superfly> but Kmail2 is still a pile of steaming dogpoo
 * inetpro will stick to Thunderbird until one day when superfly raves about kmail2
 * nuvolari will use the thunderbird in the tour :P
<nuvolari> ok, home time
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell nuvolari to have a look at oracle.com/javamagazine" 1 day, 22 hours, 17 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell magespawn cool! thanks, I'll have a look
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<superfly> evening nuvolari
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz,  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> you want me to mail Ubuntu to you again?
<Kilos> yes please superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: which ones do you want?
<Kilos> will try give kubuntu a bit more time to sink in this time and wont let ian steal it
<Kilos> ubuntu, kubuntu i think will be great ty superfly 
<superfly> OK
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I'm downloading them all at the moment, but we're moving this weekend, so it'll only be next week or the week after
<Kilos> are you almost packed for your move superfly 
<Kilos> no rush my friend ty
 * Kilos hates moving
<Kilos> haai inetpro lewe jy nog??
<Kilos> the more ubuntu advances the smaller this channel gets
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Kilos: well, we're moving in bits and pieces, but all the big bits and large pieces are moving this saturday
<Kilos> sterkte
<superfly> dankie
<zeref> hmmmm
<superfly> evening Maaz
<superfly> *magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> upgraded yet?
<magespawn> the one in the shop was busy when i left.
<superfly> good man
<superfly> ;-)
<magespawn> i keep my laptop on 10.04
<superfly> 3 more ISOs, including this one, and then I have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu Server, both 32 and 64 bit.
<Kilos> what speed superfly 
<magespawn> hi Kilos did not even see you.
<superfly> 400 to 420 KB/s
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats hsdpa speed
<superfly> Kilos: in other words, I'm getting close to my 4Mbps
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> under half a meg/s
<superfly> Kilos: Mbps != MB/s
<superfly> Mbps = Megabits per second
<superfly> MB/s = MegaBytes per second
<Kilos> 400 KB/s is under half a m/s?
<magespawn> connection speed and actual download speed are different
<superfly> Kilos: yes, it is
<Kilos> 4000 kB/s is megs
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but line speed is measures in BITS per second, not BYTES per second
<Kilos> im lost now
<Kilos> did you mean 400 or 4000KB/s
<magespawn> 8 bites to a byte
<superfly> a bit is the single smallest value in computers
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> Kilos: while a byte is 8 bits
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> ADSL speed is measures in bits per second
<Kilos> oh thats even slower than bytes
<superfly> but downloads are usually talked about in bytes per second
<superfly> because a byte is how computers actually work
<magespawn> i usually get 109 on my 1 meg line.
<Kilos> yes i understand the bits and bytes part, but you lose me when you say you getting 400KB/s sec and relate that to 4m/s
<Kilos> i get a max of 350kB/s and never near 1m?s
<superfly> Kilos: when you send data over a network, the data is not just shoved down the network cable, it is first divided up into packets
<superfly> each of those packets has a little bit of data attached to it, to tell the receiving computer how to put all the data back together
<superfly> so when we talk about Mbps, we're talking about the data, plus the extra bit of information associated with those packets
<superfly> and when we talk about KB/s, we're talking about just the data you're sending, not the extra information
<Kilos> oh mbits/sec
<Kilos> sorry i slow
<Kilos> thats 8 times slower than MB/s
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<amanica> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow , of and on
<amanica> thx my adsl was down for a while, turns out it is on again!!!! thx
<superfly> I think he still doesn't quite get it
<superfly> amanica: just in time for the new release ;-)
<amanica> yeah!
<amanica> my torrents went down that is how I noticed to start with
<magespawn> superfly dropping people in the deep end does tend to cover them information.
<magespawn> night all.
<inetpro> guten abend
<zeref> hurrrrmmm
<zeref> suddenly, no internet
<tumbleweed> shiny http://thenewubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-14
<superfly> that is very shiny
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> i am running a electricity free internet cafe today.
<Kilos> battery power only?
<magespawn> not even the eishkom is going to be of from 04:00 till 18:00. do not have a ups big enough to last that long.
<Kilos> can you jump the ups to yous car battery
<Kilos> they have an internal 12v battery
<Kilos> in the ups that is
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> i have got two deep cycle batteries here but they are not linked to a converter
<Kilos> what is a deep cycle battery
<Kilos> used for what?
<Kilos> anyway as i figure things out a UPS is a box with a battery charger in and a battery and a circuit board that makes the inverter/converter for your screens power
<Kilos> so imo you can open the box and jump the internal battery to your cars battery and keep going for much longer
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> and superfly  and magespawn 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> you winning nuvolari 
<magespawn> a deep cycle battery is the kind that requires very little charging and can withstand high usage. looks the same as a car battery.
<Kilos> ok magespawn then if they are charged then you can jump one at a time to the battery in your ups
<Kilos> even both but in parralel not series
<Kilos> you basically just want to enlarge the battery size in the ups
<nuvolari> great, the upgrade disc is buggy
<magespawn> i am going to have to work something with the plugs need to power a desktop or two and the router and printer if i can
<Kilos> one ups wont be able to carry all that load
<Kilos> unless its a heavy duty one
<Kilos> one desktop and router shouldnt be a prob and most likely the printer too. 
<magespawn> if i can get both deep cycle batteries on then it should not be a problem.
<Kilos> the prob will be if you running it all on one ups. the inverter circuitry might not take the load of 2 workning desktops with accessories
<Kilos> the batteries just decide how long you will have power for not how much output is available
<magespawn> have two spare ups with a fritzed batteries, then i can use my new one for the router and the modified ones for the pc. 
<Kilos> oh didnt know you had more ups's
<magespawn> have quite a few broken ones. need to go see an electrician friend.
<Kilos> oh fritzed=broken
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> hey Kilos how are you doing?
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<sakhi> good thanks
<superfly> heya sakhi
 * Owkkuri carries on trying to unbreak pc
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> good luck Owkkuri 
<Owkkuri> I'm dreading the reboot.
<Kilos> what is it doing Owkkuri ?
<Owkkuri> the upgrade died halfway :P
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Owkkuri> it's going now
<Kilos> sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> good luck
<nuvolari> meh. alternate disk is disappointing/upsetting
<Kilos> aw thats not nice nuvolari 
<nuvolari> can't use it to update :'(
<nuvolari> ja-nee oom
<nuvolari> dink ek moet maar plain debian doen :P
<Kilos> wasnt it a bad download
<Kilos> lol ja-nee
<Kilos> wat meen jy?
<Kilos> bebian op sy ys
<Kilos> lo  morgs 
<morgs> hiya
 * morgs had to break out some kernel source to build an updated e1000e driver for lucid...
<nuvolari> Kilos: just switching to ubunut's grandpa
<nuvolari> ack. my spelling
<Kilos> Owkkuri, whats happening?
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> did not even notice i was gone, lol.
<Kilos> lol
<Zeref-c> Hi
<zeref-c> Hmmm
<superfly> hi zeref-c
<sakhi> wb zeref-c 
<Kilos> i have a weirD gogga in here guys. i have to use D or wherever i wantr to use the small D minimises
<Kilos> even my terminal Doesnt accept it
<Kilos> so cant suDo
<Kilos> i trieD another keyboarD
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> sorry all, was my error, set keyboard to sun microsystem early and after rebboting it started the d means minimise
<Kilos> only after rebooting though
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, large mug
<Maaz> Ha you thirsty hey Kilos
<Kilos> yeah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi there drubin hows things
<drubin> Kilos: Good and you, just really busy
<Kilos> good ty, have a good day
<nuvolari> o/ apie
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari!
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Owkkuri> heya Kilos, hallo from 11.10 :D
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hall Owkkuri from 11.10!
<Kilos> lol did you win Owkkuri 
<Owkkuri> barely :P
<Owkkuri> just battling with skype :/ it keeps disappearing
<Kilos> the end result is what counts
<Owkkuri> ah ha! http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/ is pretty handy in getting your skype icon to show in 11.10
<kbmonkey> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey  and you??
<kbmonkey> well thanks
<superfly> heya kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> o/ superfly 
<superfly> kbmonkey: I got all the ISOs, you want?
<kbmonkey> ISO's for 11.10?
<kbmonkey> i don't have a pc atm superfly ;) il let you know when I do, sure thanks! :D
<superfly> kbmonkey: I downloaded them all last night
<kbmonkey> time is over, I'm out - catch you all again soon o/
<Symmetria> hahahahahahha bmw is talking about replacing my whole car after they screwed it up while servicing it, with a brand new car
<Symmetria> ROTFL
<sakhi> Symmetria: will they give you the new shaped 335i?
<Symmetria> sakhi heh, depends if they fix it or not
<Symmetria> apparently now they have the car hooked up to the internet with some guy at the bmw factory trying to fix it from germany
<sakhi> they really screwed up if they cannot get someone from SA to work on it.
<sakhi> kbye for now
<zeref> pew pew
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Owkkuri,  did you win??
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy gewen vandag?
<Kilos> rus nou genoeg die naweek hoor
<superfly> hi hi Kilos
<Kilos> hope you ready for the hard work tomorrow superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: nee oom, but hopefully a good night's rest will help :-)
<Kilos> oi then go sleep a bit earlier hey
<Kilos> i'll be thinking of you. have a good day 
<Kilos> i go crash now for you
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-15
<Kilos> môre superfly Sterkte
<Kilos> morning all
<sakhi> Morning
<magespawn> howdy all
<inetpro> good afternoon magespawn, sakhi, kil[tab] and the rest of you all
<magespawn> hey 
<magespawn> not manys other here
 * tumbleweed waves from the release party
<tumbleweed> maia should post a photo now :P
<tumbleweed> marcog: you have merges in Ubuntu (packages that you were the last person to touch, that have a newer version in Debian). Will you deal with them? https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Kerbero> tumbleweed: so are you using 11.10?
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: naturally (been using it since pre alpha1, and I was on the release team this cycle)
<Kerbero> are you using unity?
<tumbleweed> yup
<Kerbero> i really don't know if i should upgrade and use unity
<Kerbero> it just doesn't work nicely enough in my VB yet
<Kerbero> *VM
<tumbleweed> you don't have to use unity
<tumbleweed> unity-2d should work in VMs
<Kerbero> that's not the problem
<Kerbero> i can run it fine
<Kerbero> but there are bugs
<tumbleweed> unity certainly has bugs, won't argue with that
<Kerbero> it is just too much to overlook in this release
<tumbleweed> (but they tend to be pretty minor)
<Kerbero> hmm
<tumbleweed> I think it's in better shape in oneiric than natty. And it should be in even better shape, once the post-release fixes have landed in -updates
<Kerbero> i guess i can try it on my laptop first
<Kerbero> i had to restart my gdm on my main pc again today
<Kerbero> due to unity memory leaking
<tumbleweed> haven't had to do that in a while
<Kerbero> but this machine is still natty
<Kerbero> unity takes 8GB por 3 days
<tumbleweed> yeah, during natty's development, it leaked like a sieve
<marcog> tumbleweed: i can try get to them eventually, but i've got a number of higher priority tasks on the backburner so unfortunately it'll take me a while to get around to that
<tumbleweed> marcog: they are trivial
<tumbleweed> (I'm assuming)
<marcog> tumbleweed: trivial still takes time :)
<tumbleweed> marcog: they both look like debian took your patch. If you want, I'm happy to test build, and if the debian version builds, sync it. But there is no particular hurry on either of them, so if you will find the time in the next month or two, I'd prefer that
<tumbleweed> (actually, ratpoison might not have taken your patch. I haven't looked at that)
<marcog> tumbleweed: kk, i should be able to find the time in that timeframe. just nag me if i seem to have forgotten about it
<tumbleweed> marcog: will do. It's also possible that some other new contributor will see that tehy are easy and do them without asking you :P
<tumbleweed> anyway, enjoy boot camp!
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> you winning superfly 
<Kilos> ?
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-16
<Kerbero> does anybody know if the new unity is better in handling dualscreen setups?
<tumbleweed> probably
<Kerbero> well if it doesn't i'm really going over to xfce
<tumbleweed> whatever works for you
<Kerbero> it's just that gnome has killed itself
<Kerbero> and unity is not far behind
<tumbleweed> you can still use gnome-panel if you want
<Kerbero> the only one that actually still works is xfce
<Kerbero> kde is way too bloated too
<Kerbero> change is difficult
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog??
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<tumbleweed> \o/ debian.mirror.ac.za looks like it may be back in sync. Only two weeks without it :/
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-08
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za's peeps
<Kilos> hi not_found-droid 
<Kilos> greetings all
<Kilos> funny funny fly
<not_found-droid> Alo 
<inetpro> good morning 
<not_found-droid> O/
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos_> grr power cut for 30 secs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos_> wind musta blown a branch against lines
<Kilos_> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos_
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how things Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn  and you?
<Kilos> bit of a thumper today but still maintaining
<magespawn> yup cool and overcast
<Kilos> lekker warm here but strong wind
<Kilos> natal getting all the clouds methinks
<Kilos> and we need rain bad
<superfly> Kilos: what's funny?
<inetpro> hi superfly, I think he may be referring to your message re: a real programming language...
<Kilos> lol you superfly 
<Kilos> truth but so direct
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like i dont have those problems i use kubuntu
<Kilos> inetpro, where is the rain?
<inetpro> Kilos: tomorrow
<Kilos> wow i really hope so
<Kilos> sheep suffering
<Kilos> just been cutting down creepers for them
<inetpro> Kilos: if not tomorrow then Wednesday, but after this heat we really need the rain
<inetpro> I think it will come
<magespawn> Kilos can you not feed them lucern pellets?
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<Kilos> yes but they dont grow here
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<Kilos> and electricity expensive to pump water all over
<magespawn> how many sheep have you got?
<Kilos> only 12 now
<Kilos> oh and 2 lambs a few months old
<Kilos> used to be 35 total
<magespawn> one bage of lucern would keep the going for awhile
<Kilos> not even a day
<Kilos> i just cut about that much green creepers and its gone already
<magespawn> lucern has higher food value so you need to mix it
<Kilos> i used to grow lucern but it needs watering often
<Kilos> loves water and lan
<Kilos> limestone ammonium nitrate
<Kilos> if it would rain then new grass all over is ideal magespawn 
<magespawn> we will hope for rain then
<Kilos> dont hope. Pray
<Kilos> ty anyway
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> eskom put lotsa brakes on
<Kilos> water from 40-50 metres under the grown costs
<Kilos> grownd
<magespawn> do you collect rain water? jojo tanks?
<superfly> Kilos: ground
<Kilos> oh my ty superfly 
<Kilos> no gutters magespawn 
<Kilos> thats where northern natal is so lekker against the mountains. fountains every few 100 metres
<Kilos> i piped 3 farms there to large tanks and overflows into dams
<magespawn> here we have a strong borehole, but it contains calcium carbonate, so not too good to drink or for appliances
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> okay for plants, but the ppl and pets etc drink rain water
<Kilos> hey guys do you get ddr to ddr2 adapters
<magespawn> Kilos not as far as i know
<Kilos> aw it woulda been nice. got a 1g ddr2 ram card and no pc for it
<Kilos> i thought seeing as they make ide to sata ada[ters they might do it for ram too
<Kilos> was hoping actually. kde i think likes lotsa ram
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can one use the ibid.db file from one bot to another?
<Kilos> i would love maaz's for my bot, he is well educated
<superfly> Kilos: no more than Unity or Gnome 3
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm afraid not, although it's technically possible
<Kilos> yeah superfly you right, but i keep using maverick and mate as well so see a huge diffs
<superfly> Kilos: well, when you use half a desktop, compared to a comprehensive desktop you will see a difference
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> lol superfly can you explain that to me?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, are there links in the db to the individual nicks?
<Kilos> is that the snag?
<Kilos> are you in za or at a dev thingie again
<superfly> Kilos: jokes aside, MATE uses much less memory because it doesn't do as much
<superfly> Kilos: but I've found that KDE generally works well even on lower end machines
<Kilos> yeah superfly it works ok here with 1g ram, just things open a bit slower
<superfly> Kilos: remember that KDE uses the same set of libraries for almost all its programmes, so when you load KDE you get a whole bunch of libraries in memory too, but you don't have to load those libraries for every KDE app that launches. Your individual apps potentially use less memory in KDE than other desktop environments.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> another thing please. after installing nvidia-current do you have to configure it still?
<Kilos> unity still says i using 2d mode
<superfly> No, it should work fine
<Kilos> kde doesnt say anything just goes
<tumbleweed> Kilos: that is the snag, yes
<superfly> Kilos: you can try to enable desktop effects by pressing Alt+Shift+F12, and it'll tell you if there are any problems
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed superfly will try that
<Kilos> i forgot about that f12 bit
<Kilos> whew screen went black with flashing cursor
<Kilos> lotsa stuff it says couldnt be activated
 * Kilos will stay with them effects off
<superfly> Kilos: then it doesn't seem like nvidia-current is playing nice
<superfly> Kilos: is that 12.04?
<Kilos> yip superfly 
<Kilos> the one i install from stick
<superfly> ja, I had problems with the nVidia driver in 12.04. I had to go and download the beta driver from nVidia's site. The good news is that it is fixed in 12.10
<Kilos> lol no man i wanted to stick with lts this time around
<Kilos> data last longer if no upgrades all the time
<Kilos> i have 12.04 at the stage i can do a clean install , rsync archives and update upgrade for 20m data
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<Kilos> funny real name you got
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
<Kilos> realname
<Kilos> hehe
<DigiGram> lol
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> evening~
<superfly> hi
<nuvolari> o/ hello 
<Cantide> hey~
<Cantide> it's quiet here tonight 'o'
<Cantide> oh, Kilos is not here 'o'
<nuvolari> he wooshed out of here now now
<nuvolari> Kilos (~miles@8ta-151-159-49.telkomadsl.co.za) has quit (Quit: Woooosh) 
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> wooosh always reminds me of Chrono Trigger '-'
<nuvolari> bwahaha! A guy got chased by a deer into a tree
<nuvolari> (on tv just now :P)
<Tonberry> what kind of deer?
<nuvolari> 'n takbok
<Cantide> hahahahaha
<Tonberry> ah
<Cantide> what's a takbok? 'o'
<nuvolari> Maaz: translate takbok en
<Maaz> nuvolari: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<nuvolari> Maaz: help translate
<Maaz> nuvolari: Translates a phrase using Google Translate. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   translate (<phrase>|<url>) [from <language>] [to <language>]
<Maaz>   translation chain <phrase> [from <language>] [to <language>]
<Tonberry> reindeer?
<nuvolari> Maaz: translate from en to af takbok
<Maaz> nuvolari: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<nuvolari> pfft. 
<nuvolari> yeah, reindeer
<nuvolari> Maaz: translate takbok from af to en
<Maaz> nuvolari: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<Cantide> hart ?
<nuvolari> hi om Kilos 
<nuvolari> *oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> no Cantide, my hart makeer niks :P
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos!
<Kilos> hey Cantide 
<nuvolari> het oom 'n lekker dag gehad?
<Kilos> lekker warm maar slegte kop dag
<nuvolari> oom moet kom kuier, lekker reënweer hierso
<nuvolari> oom se kop sal lekker rus
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> nee, rus, nie lol nie
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> dis net van aktief wees, kop hou nie van dit nie
<Kilos> bid net vir groot reen vir ons dan sal die grass groei en my werk verminder
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar is die apie
<nuvolari> nee ek weet nie oom
<nuvolari> ek dink oom sal meer weet :P
<nuvolari> ek is so skaars deesdae
<nuvolari> ek het wel gesien dat hy gese het hy gaan na die release party toe
<Kilos> hy nog erger
<nuvolari> :( ek kwyl nou vir 'n bietjie avocado
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> maar nee, hulle moet mos groen wees tot wie weet wanneer
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn! Are you doing well?
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, you must try join the durbs peeps for the release party
<magespawn> i see there is a release party in the works for durban. well ty nuvolari hey Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> keep me updated, please :)
<Kilos> Cantide, dont you get mails from our list
<Cantide> i dont ._.
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> nuvolari, give him the link please
<magespawn> provisionally for the 20th or 27th
<nuvolari> magespawn: I scanned my mail just now now
<nuvolari> yea, what you said
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> unity hasnt got nuf workspaces to open mail too
<nuvolari>  http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<nuvolari> that one?
 * nuvolari checks whether it is the mailing list
<Kilos> our mailing list
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> Cantide:  http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> ubuntu-za
<Cantide> subscribed! Thanks :)
<Kilos> good lad
<Cantide> ^-^v
<Cantide> magespawn, afternoon or morning?
<Cantide> 20th i'm working, but only 8 am to noon
<magespawn> not sure do not recall a time in the mail
<Cantide> okay
<Cantide> i think the last one was in the afternoon
<Kilos> lo ludo
<magespawn> the time in the mail is 10:00 till 14:00
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> it's likely i'd miss that
<Cantide> oh well :)
<Kilos> ask for an hour off Cantide 
<Cantide> Kilos, not gonna happen :p
<Cantide> bank is too strict
<Kilos> tell them important meeting
<Kilos> aw
<Cantide> i could try to change my Saturdays around
<Cantide> and swap with someone else
<Cantide> but that's tricky
<Cantide> or i could just catch the end of the meet :p
<Kilos> good idea but wait till they have fixed the date first
<Kilos> haha superfly its taken a while but ian seems hooked on python
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> that's what i'm thinking :o
<Cantide> i should be off on the 27th :)
<Kilos> even sends me little things to try
<Kilos> the twit
<Kilos> then mail the organiser and tell him you can make the 27th
<Kilos> before someone else says the 20th is good
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not surprised, it's a very awesome programming language
<magespawn> bbl fish time.
<Cantide> Kilos, i'd rather not steer it in that direction seeing as i'm not yet certain which dates i'll be working yet
<Kilos> hehe he wrote some thing i gotta choose integer things numbers tween such and such and a little story when i get y age right
<Cantide> sometimes they tell us at work a few days before we have to work the saturday -.-v
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> so i'd rather it be convenient for others first than for myself
<Kilos> well wait till its a bit closer then and try swop if you gotta work
<Cantide> yep
<Cantide> i'm keen to get my hands on a disk if i can
<Cantide> to spare me the download
<Kilos> yeah. dont you get chance to download at work
<Kilos> i dont think the cds will be here on time, last time they were like a month after the release date
<Kilos> or even more
<magespawn> i wont't use it on my systems yet
<Kilos> i meant download at work and take home
<Kilos> onna dvd or stick
<Kilos> 12.04 seems good though magespawn 
<Kilos> apart from nm
<Kilos> and sound in quassel and xchat
<Kilos> sound they say is fixed in next release, so you guys can figure how i can back something it to 12.04
<magespawn> 12.04 is okay but again a bit too much for my old laptops without changing the desktop 
<Cantide> Kilos, i can't connect to the outside world at work - i am completely isolated :D
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<Cantide> yes and no
<Cantide> sometimes it's nice to be there - i get away from everything else :D
<Kilos> magespawn, when you got nothing to do and a cable connection just try out tinycorelinux
<Kilos> it be very cute
<Kilos> but you must have cable to start
<magespawn> Cantide are you full time at the bank?
<Cantide> magespawn, unfortunately so
<Kilos> gotta download the mobile stuff
<magespawn> will check it Kilos
<Cantide> i was planning to quit this month
<Cantide> but seeing as i'm spending 20 K on a trip, i have to work longer to save that up again
<Kilos> get the coreplus to write to cd. 66m.  the tinycore is 12m but runs from cd
<Kilos> coreplus you can install to hdd
<magespawn> tried puppy linux
<magespawn> that was pretty cool
<magespawn> fast
<Kilos> i will try that too sometime
<Kilos> yeah tiny flies
<Kilos> almost like things open before you stopped clicking mouse
<Kilos> very lekker
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charlvn: There isn't a pot on
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee o kudasai
<Maaz> charlvn: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charlvn> ok still need to learn you some japanese Maaz :)
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> ok and there
<charlvn> not too bad
<charlvn> Maaz: exchange 1 euro for zar
<Maaz> charlvn: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<charlvn> hmm, currency feature a bit broken i see
<Kilos> convert
<charlvn> Maaz: convert 1 euro for zar
<Maaz> charlvn: I'm not feeling too well
<charlvn> bah
<Kilos> oh my
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> not eu$
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> whats the goodie for euros
<magespawn> Maaz zar to euro
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> charlvn, <QP> 1 EUR (Euro) = 11.51 ZAR (Rand) (Last trade rate: 11.5056, Bid: 11.4999, Ask: 11.5113)
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> command is convert 1 eur to ZAR
<Kilos> EUR
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 1 EUR to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> the daily build works kiff
<magespawn> shame poor Maaz does not like money/currencies 9r maybe it is just the exchange rate
<Kilos> magespawn, you can always go use QP hey
<magespawn> ty Kilos will keep that in mind
<Kilos> lol if i havent forgotten to wake the cow
<Cantide> Maaz zar to krw
<Maaz> Cantide: What?
<Cantide> >_<
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whats krw
<Cantide> Korean Won
<Cantide> but i may have it wrong
<Cantide> last i checked it was 127 :'(
<Kilos> 1 ZAR (Rand) = 125 KRW (Won) (Last trade rate: 125.3374, Bid: 125.2816, Ask: 125.3932)
<Cantide> noooooo
<Cantide> it was 138 a few weeks back
<Cantide> stupid rand :(
<Kilos> yeah it dipped lots
<Kilos> all the strikes
<Kilos> Cantide, join ##kilos and see if you get greeted
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> i dunno if she works
<Kilos> what magespawn 
<Kilos> does she greet?
<Kilos> i dunno if im supposed to see the greeting
<magespawn> Kilos if have not forgotten to make the cow
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> looks like that did not load hey Kilos
<Kilos> greeter dont work, i wonder why
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> any one here who has used a token ring network?
<Kerbero> lol no
<Kilos> aw i havent taught her on unity
<Kerbero> those things are ancient :P
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> mm thats what i thought, but is still part of thenA+ exam
<Kilos> Cantide, try now
<Kilos> ive done so many installs i dunno whats where
<Kilos> still nothing
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> Kerbero: thay are only talking about logical token ring not physical
<Kilos> naand Kerbero 
<Kilos> sal nog eendag by netwerk uitkom weer
<Kerbero> ok reg so
<Kilos> dankie
<magespawn> still not quite getting why it would work like that though
<magespawn> ahh well hopefully understanding will come.
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> night magespawn ^^
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-09
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> good morning guys
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> too early
<Kilos> wbb
<DigiGram> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for DigiGram!
<DigiGram> Maaz, bot cookie for you
<Maaz> DigiGram: Huh?
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 15 Oct 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/SKJR0j || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> hi inetpro  for twitter
<inetpro> now you must speak to nuvolari to lead the meeting again
<Kilos> ok will do
<inetpro> I set up the Agenda and all...
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW, wb and good morning
<inetpro> did you get a few drops yet?
<Kilos> lol ty 
<Kilos> 3
<inetpro> you see I told you it's coming
<Kilos> we need 300mm not 3
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ondankbaar
<inetpro> say thank you before you can get more
<Kilos> haha ek het man. im thankful for every drop
<inetpro> ahh ok :-)
<inetpro> ek maak net seker 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you should type out what i must tweet man
<Kilos> my fingers are old
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> and where is sflr
<Kilos> maybe the fly knows
<Kilos> i wonder what happened about the UH they were planning to have
<inetpro> Next #ubuntu-za meeting on Monday, 15 October at 19:30 SAST. Agenda: http://bit.ly/SKJR0j 
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> too late
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: stuur daai ^^ met reminder vooraan so by Donderdag of Vrydag
<Kilos> ok sal save iewers
 * inetpro goes back to work some more
<Kilos> maybe we need a bit to help peeps get to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> looks like only us few know about quassel and xchat
<DigiGram> We started using Hexchat on Campus yesterday when our internal chat server collapsed
<Kilos> well where theres a will theres a way
<Kilos> but some peeps prefer doing things via mailing lists
<Kilos> fools
<DigiGram> for me thats to old
<Kilos> i dont understand their way of thinking. this is so much better than waiting for replies via email
<DigiGram> for some stuff I actually prefer forums to get the best answer for something where you can wait for a while. But for instant answers or giving instant answers to people, this is best
<Kilos> inetpro, is there a force quit for kde?
<DigiGram> to restart KDE?
<Kilos> no to kill a package thats stuck while installing from synaptic
<DigiGram> oh
<DigiGram> doesn't it maybe get stuck because its waiting for user interaction?
<Kilos> nope it tells me please wait
<DigiGram> in synaptic click on the more details or something button (on the downloading/installing screen)
<DigiGram> oh, okay, thats not it then
<Kilos> 30 mins to install a firewall is not good
<Kilos> i cant even close synaptic
<DigiGram> alt gr + print scrn + K will kill X and restart that. or you can use xkill -9 with the pid of synaptic
<Kilos> other flavours have a package called forcequit
<Kilos> works well
<Kilos> cant find it in kde though
<DigiGram> havent tried stuff like that
<DigiGram> I always use $ps ax | grep synaptic
<DigiGram> to get the PID
<DigiGram> then $xkill -9 12345 (where 12345 is the PID)
<DigiGram> might be just kill -9 and not xkill, can't remember
<Kilos> im lost there
<DigiGram> open your terminal and type
<DigiGram> ps ax | grep synaptic
<DigiGram> what values do you get?
<Kilos> forcequit is an icon you get on a panel and then tick it and tick what you wanna kill
<Kilos> lotsa stuff
<DigiGram> ah okay. I had one just like that on KDE, but I set it up wrong, so upon startup it activated and I had to kill at least one window before I could go on with my work lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I can't remember
<Kilos> it popped a setup window but im not ready to setup yet need to find out more first
 * inetpro has not needed to forcefully kill an app on kde for a long time
<Kilos> now thats missing in action
<Kilos> it seems to be waiting for me to setup
<inetpro> what I do use sometimes is the System Activity application (by simply pressing Ctrl+Esc)
<Kilos> ah will try that
<inetpro> that is like top or htop on the cli
<Kilos> whew too much in there
<inetpro> makes it easy to identify problems
<Kilos> seems like it cant configure till i go through the setup stuff
<Kilos> superfly, morning, you busy?
<Kilos> i dunno what to tell arno in each step
<Kilos> aw setup window gone again
<Kilos> grrr
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey all
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg you been scarce
<SmilyBorg> Yeah, been rather busy so been staying off IRC for a while
<Kilos> irc isnt work
<SmilyBorg> its a bit distracting though
<Kilos> lol yeah
<superfly> hi Kilos, rather busy at the moment
<SmilyBorg> email is even distracting for me. I have this weird OCD thing where I can't have any unread messages in my inbox
<Kilos> ty superfly np
<Kilos> its missing anyway
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: OCD thing?
<SmilyBorg> obsessive compulsive
<inetpro> ahh :-)
<SmilyBorg> so... anyone else running 12.10 beta?
<superfly> yup, me
<SmilyBorg> how are you finding it? lots of little crashes?
<SmilyBorg> been running on my laptop since just before software freedom day and on one of my desktops since beta 2 came out
<superfly> Nope. All is good, but then I'm using KDE :-D
<SmilyBorg> aah. I see little crashes in colord and some gnome calendar thing, but nothing that actually affects me doing anything
<superfly> Biggest improvement for me is no more buggy nVidia drivers!
<SmilyBorg> been using unity on my laptop and I'm surprised how responsive it is. I used to have to use the 2D/classic gnome thing  in 12.04 since AMD/ATI dropped support for my video card
<superfly> I don't have to download the drivers from the nVidia site anymore
<SmilyBorg> oh? you sing the opensource or closed nVidia drivers?
<SmilyBorg> cool
<SmilyBorg> my work and home desktops have nVidia cards and I've never had any issues 
<SmilyBorg> anyway, trying to get a mirror setup for 12.10 to take along to our Durban release party thing
<SmilyBorg> yay for bandwidth at work
<DigiGram> I love the bandwidth at work :)
<DigiGram> I can't use the full speed since I only have a 100Mb/s hub before me, but others get better speed
<DigiGram> mine, uncapped at: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2120673249.png
<SmilyBorg> its only a 4Mbit mweb uncapped thing, but its better than my 1Mbit at home and the work line is unused in the evenings at the moment since the bosses are in Australia for 2 weeks
<SmilyBorg> dude, not fair
<DigiGram> and we are on the TENET ring, so any file hosted by TENET gets delivered to you at the network max
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> wouldnt mind getting a connection into that
<DigiGram> its lovely
<DigiGram> to bad I'm leaving it behinf
<DigiGram> *behind
 * superfly just "upgraded" to 10Mbps at home
<superfly> Though apparently my ADSL is syncing at 7
<Kilos> whew
<SmilyBorg> I must check up on mine. aparently the line should have gone up to 2Mbit, though I'm still on a 1Mbit uncapped thing
<DigiGram> Telkom is in the process of bumping those up
<DigiGram> mybroadband said when it would be done, can't remember
<SmilyBorg> 1->2Mbit was supposed to be done last month and finnishing off this month. 384k->1M is this month and next
<DigiGram> ah okay
<superfly> Line speed at work today is not too bad, 6.9Mbps
<Kilos> quicky superfly internal network interface, do i enter pc2's ip addy there?
<superfly> Kilos: which PC are you on?
<Kilos> pc1
<Kilos> kde
<superfly> Kilos: no, that would be PC1's network card
<Kilos> oh my thats a mb thing
<superfly> Kilos: eth0, or whatever your network card's name is
<Kilos> ah that i can find with nm
<Kilos> Wired connection 1
<Kilos> didnt do eth0 this time i dunno why
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> DigiGram: just had a look at your speed png and thought "That is not so fast" then realised that is was in mb, lol
<tonberryE352> that ping time...
<DigiGram> hehe yeah magespawn
<tonberryE352> The download rate i can beat
<tonberryE352> but something adds a bunch of latency to this network
<DigiGram> my download rate is because of the hub before my pc, will try to get a speedtest from someone on a faster hub
<tonberryE352> for some reason upload here wont go above 50MBit
<tonberryE352> oh well
<magespawn> think that is fast enough
<tonberryE352> not like anything besides tenet can sustain that to me anyway
<magespawn> the rest of us are stilll working kb
<tonberryE352> at 5c/mb it basically means i get bankrupt faster....
<DigiGram> precicely, I download at about 1MB/s or slower since moest sites are slow
<tonberryE352> R1.5/s
<DigiGram> uncapped for me :)
<DigiGram> okay, guy a building from me has this, slower ping though: http://speedtest.net/result/2230125979.png
<DigiGram> we use the same cache server, but are on different end-hubs obviously
<tonberryE352> caching should make no difference to speedtest
<DigiGram> yeah, but what I mean is we use the same internet connection
<magespawn> i think i need to get a job at a university
<magespawn> they seem to have some of the best internet in south africa
<DigiGram> yes we do magespawn
<DigiGram> I thought the speeds will crumble when the introduced uncapped to the students at R950 per year, and free to personell, but I was wrong
<magespawn> that is insane
<tonberryE352> i predict that if they give us uncapped here that the first month or so will be hell on the network
<magespawn> at thtat price it covers about 2.5 months for me
<tonberryE352> and after that everyone has all the massive stuff they want
<DigiGram> it's hell yeah, but currently we have 5 very good connections to the TENET ring, we pay Telkom a lot for those I hear
<tonberryE352> 5?
<tonberryE352> wow
<magespawn> i would say goodbye to tv
<DigiGram> I knew about 4, but they introduced a new cache server, so I presume it's a new connection as well
<DigiGram> TV? whats that ;)
<tonberryE352> why bother with caching if you have that kind of bandwidth?
<DigiGram> Well, from what I hear, the caching is making our browsing slower
<magespawn> indeed
<tonberryE352> i would suspect so
<DigiGram> you can download a ubuntu cd in a couple of seconds (thank you TENET), but try to access FaceFlop. Takes a minute or so to load
<magespawn> you want to expand the it dep or the it studies show ppl what you can do with that sort of speed
<magespawn> most ppl are not aware of what is out there on the net
<magespawn> FaceFlop is probable restricted
<magespawn> ironic considering where it is supposed to have started
<DigiGram> nope, they lifted the restriction, but it has to do with the amount of stuff that needs to be downloaded
<magespawn> but it does not take that long for me
<DigiGram> because you don't have to run around in our cache servers to look for each and every file to see if it is in there already.
<magespawn> ahh so the cache actually slows down load time in certain cases
<DigiGram> yes, since our cache is VERY large (about 10'000 users, luckily not all at once)
<magespawn> would there be a way for you tell it to not use the cache
<DigiGram> for an end user like me we must connect to the cache server where squid helps you to the internet
<magespawn> i was thinking of having something like that here at my shop, i do not think i would have the problem of 10,000 users though
<DigiGram> hehe
<DigiGram> squid plays nice once you get it configures
<magespawn> am working on having a town wide wifi network though so good to know
<DigiGram> town wide sucj as the one in Stellenbosch?
<magespawn> yup but not that big Hluhluwe is a lot smaller
<DigiGram> would be nice
<magespawn> and mine will not be free unfortunately
<DigiGram> you must just get by the ISP's for reselling their internet
<magespawn> there are a few options there, still working out the details
<DigiGram> In Parys we had a guy that split his telkom ADSL to about 15 houses in his block, without asking permission. hehe
<magespawn> and what happened?
<DigiGram> I hear they lauched it off and asked him to stop. It was in the early days of ADSL, so I don't know what speeds the households actually had
<magespawn> i wonder what the rules are regarding that
<DigiGram> its forbidden
<DigiGram> by ICASA as far as I know
<DigiGram> anybody here that knows PyQt?
<not_found> any python guru's here... ?
<DigiGram> depends on the level you need hehe
<not_found> just a simple maths issue DigiGram 
<DigiGram> I can try to help
<not_found> doing a coursera programming fundementals course and keep getting an error with one of my definitions... works with the examples but when they grade I get an error and I can't figure out why?!
<magespawn> superfly but he might be busy
<not_found> http://pastebin.com/5VXWp7AS
<not_found> this is the simple definition I have to make ...
<not_found> I just added the return line, the rest was already given
<not_found> thanks magespawn 
<not_found> not important enough really
<not_found> just annoying
<DigiGram> sorry was busy quickly
<magespawn> Digigram I have to apply for a licence to operate a commercial hot spot, have all the forms from ICASA
<DigiGram> cool magespawn 
<DigiGram> do they give you any reason for the error?
<superfly> DigiGram: show me the money... I mean, the code
<DigiGram> and for the example, did you use their interpreter or yours?
<not_found> http://pastebin.com/9Df7siyz
<superfly> not_found: why are you rounding?
<not_found> this is the only error I get
<DigiGram> superfly I needed to send stuff to a printer from python, but it seems as if qprinter will be my friend
<not_found> superfly, look at the examples they have added, they want it with one decimal ?!
 * not_found could try removing the rounding and re-submit and see
<superfly> not_found: What happens when time_1 is slightly smaller than time_2?
<superfly> (as per their results)
<not_found> -0.0
<not_found> could it be the - perhaps?
<superfly> probably
<not_found> err... now I wonder how to stop that from happening except for testing for 0.0 and changing it... which I doubt is what they want
<not_found> thx for the tip, I will wait for reply on the forum
<superfly> http://codepad.org/ps9eYIhT
<DigiGram> I don't think so, to much of the other cases failed without the -0.0 problem
<superfly> not_found: doesn't tell us why the other ones failed
<not_found> true
<superfly> not_found: how long is the turnaround time from submitting to getting results?
<not_found> 30 seconds... 
<not_found> not sure how many submittions before it won't work anymore
<not_found> Don't waste to much brain power on this one.  The purpose is to start writing defenitions etc... not so much figuring out why our math doesn't align :)
<not_found> superfly, removed the rounding and got full marks
<not_found> well 50% as I submitted a day late :'(
<superfly> :-(
<not_found> thanks superfly DigiGram etc. for assisting
<not_found> I thought I had two weeks
<DigiGram> plesure
<DigiGram> I liked the coursera stuff, but only completed my udacity courses
<not_found> was 90% complete last week already and postponed until today... very pee'd with myself at the momenmt
<not_found> and no, playing so much games isn't to blame... oh wait... might be >.<
<DigiGram> hehe
<not_found> cheers guys... will be back later
<DigiGram> cheers
<magespawn> DigiGram: have found that most of the ISP do not mind what youdo with their product but you have to have ICASA licences
<DigiGram> okay, I thought both ICASA and ISP would mind
<magespawn> so did I  but there we go
<magespawn> superfly where do you most of your programming? 
<superfly> magespawn: as in programming language, or as in company?
<magespawn> no as in IDE or text editor etc?
<superfly> oh
<magespawn> i assume it is python for the language
<superfly> for Python I used to use Eric4, but these days I use PyCharm (we got an open source license for OpenLP)
<superfly> For the C++ stuff we do at work we use Eclipse
<magespawn> i like Eric
<magespawn> Eclipse can apparently do a lot if the right stuff is added to it
<magespawn> the irony of using windows is the programs that give little or no hassels are FOSS
<magespawn> you know getting to know the ppl here and linux and the open source way of doing things is really not good for my blood pressure
<superfly> magespawn: why is that?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> superfly when i have to deal with websites that assume the software/program/patch i am trying to download is for the machine i am downloading on and will not let me change it
<magespawn> no open source site that I have used does that
<magespawn> only ones who mainly cater to windows
<superfly> ah, OK
<magespawn> funny how ones perceptions and expectations change
<superfly> indeed
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> magespawn, im stupid i know but after so many installs i cant find what file i have to uncomment one line
<Kilos> was /etc/networks/something
<Kilos> how good is your lost and found
<Kilos> for that iptables thing
<superfly> Kilos: you mean NAT?
<Kilos> whew i cant remember superfly and cant find what it was but will recognise it when i see the file
<Kilos> i hope
<Kilos> its a file with lotsa commented stuff in
<superfly> Kilos: if I had even an ounce of an idea of what you're talking about, it would help
<Kilos> it allows wired connection
<superfly> "allows wired connection"?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> it might be nat
<Kilos> whats the path to that file?
<Kilos> starts /etc/networks/right?
<Kilos> ive saved all other links and help files but not with the file to uncomment one line
<Kilos> oh maybe it was in chat logs on other pc
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> a rules file maybe
<Kilos> ip rules?
<Kilos> i think i saved the info on my stick and then made the stick a kde install stick
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> Kilos I remember you doing that but also cannot remember the file
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was #somethingsomethingsomething forward
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> somthing like for sure
<Kilos> hehe
<tonberryE352>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<tonberryE352> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<tonberryE352> ??
<Kilos> ty ty ty Tonberry 
<Kilos> how did you remember that
<tonberryE352> i have set that up a few times
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> cool the power of the irc
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> evening
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charlvn: There isn't a pot on
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Cantide> hey Squirm, charlvn, Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi charlvn Cantide Squirm 
<Cantide> :D
<charlvn> hi Cantide 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> *slurp slurp* *burp* :)
<Kilos> lol pig
<Kilos> naand julle
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<inetpro> uh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> too late
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee .... abort
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> is jy ok?
<inetpro> Kilos: goed en daar
<Kilos> ja dankie
 * inetpro net so bietjie teleurgesteld
<Kilos> wats foud boet
<Kilos> nie in my nie?
 * inetpro wou gesien het hoe Felix vanaf die buitenste ruimte aarde toe val
<Kilos> haha en toe is daar wolke
<Kilos> hulle sal dit op tv wys
<inetpro> die weer het nie mooi saamgespeel nie
<inetpro> maar miskien probeer hulle more weer
<Kilos> oh is dit nog daar bo
<inetpro> nee hy't nooit opgestyg nie
<inetpro> Baumgartner's supersonic skydive scrapped for today http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57528387-76/baumgartners-supersonic-skydive-scrapped-for-today/?ttag=gpwl
<inetpro> maar hy was amper daar
<inetpro> was al in sy tuigie en al
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> hulle het gewys by http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night all.
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<charlvn> good night magespawn 
<charlvn> nn
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-10
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good morning 
<superfly> morning inetpro, SmilyBorg
<superfly> ohi zergi
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<zergi> ohi [ALL]
<zergi> hi superfly
<zergi> who of y'all were at PyCon?
<inetpro> zergi: can you eat it?
<SmilyBorg> was curious, but figured I should learn python before going ;-)
<zergi> .. probably, if you can eat Raspberri Pi, you could probably eat PyCon too.
<inetpro> lol
<SmilyBorg> so stayed home and played with my Raspberry Pi
<zergi> ... there were NOOB classes there too.
<SmilyBorg> bit expensive to go to Cape Town in the middle of the week to go to a noob class
<SmilyBorg> though it would be nice to visit my grandmother
<SmilyBorg> I'll go to the next one
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<zergi> Kilos. Hi. From the mostly-absent one.
<Kilos> hiya zergi  you well
<Kilos> where you been?
<Kilos> hmm gone already
<zergi> lol
<zergi> still here
 * zergi lurks
<Kilos> ah the l came back too
<zerlgi> hehe
<charlvn> hi zerlgi, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<zerlgi> Hi Charl
<zerlgi> s/Charl/charlvn/
 * zerlgi reads Sept Linux Magazine now
 * zerlgi has work to do.
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos -lways lively in here!
<Kilos> lol only just at times
<zerlgi> lol
<zerlgi> at least it isn't eating your bandwidth, Kilos :-)
<Kilos> yeah ive been lucky with the 8ta 2+1
<Kilos> not scratching so bad anymore
<Kilos> zerlgi, are you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> oh, and meeting monday evening hey! be here
<zerlgi> Kilos
<zerlgi> yes, using 12.04 with Gnome-shell... about to put Mint on the wife's desktop so she doesn't have to fight unity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im using unity and kubuntu and maverick still on another drive
<zerlgi> the poor peeps in the office with U have endless crashes. (but not wanting to start a flame-war, it's not Friday)
<Kilos> i nearly forgot zerlgi you can install mate on top of unity
<Kilos> makes it very close to gnome2
<Kilos> works very well and much faster than unity
<zerlgi> yip. Mate very much like Cinnamon from Mint
<Kilos> Maaz, google MATE for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu 12.04 – How to Install the MATE Desktop | Complete ..." http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-mate-desktop :: "How to Install MATE Desktop in Ubuntu 12.04/Ubuntu 11.10 ..." http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/04/how-to-install-mate-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04ubuntu-11-10.html :: "Howto: Install MATE on
<Maaz> Ubuntu 12.04 with NO other Desktop Environments" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linu…
<Kilos> i like it
<Squirm> Kilos: or you could just install Mint :P
<Squirm> I installed it on my office machine this morning
<Kilos> no i dont wanna be a traitor to ubuntu
<Kilos> mate on 12.04 runs well
<Squirm> it is Ubuntu
<Squirm> well, Ubuntu derivative
<Kilos> cds dont come from canonical
<Squirm> no, it's not Ubuntu
<Squirm> but Mint is based on Ubuntu like Ubuntu is based on Debian
<Kilos> we cant all desert mark
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> actually, it even uses the default Ubuntu repo's
<Kilos> mate is just a weak to 12.04
<Kilos> tweak
<zerlgi> lol kilos
<zerlgi> haha, M probably using a mac now.
<Kilos> môre inetpro !!
<Kilos> ai klaar middag
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<inetpro> Kilos: ek was eerste wakker vanmore, is jy wat laat is
<Kilos> o skuus man
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit :-)
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy inetpro 
<magespawn> A quick one for those with network experience: Are bridges and hub still in use?
<zerlgi> Huh?
<zerlgi> in use in a small home office
<zerlgi> vs in a big environment?
<zerlgi> bridging via VPN perhaps.
<zerlgi> hubs pretty much all "switches" these days.
<magespawn> at all realy?
<magespawn> thats what i thought
<zerlgi> I don't think you can easily buy non-switching hubs.
<magespawn> and you could replace a bridge with a router
<zerlgi> (for ethernet)
<zerlgi> y.
<zerlgi> (yes)
<inetpro> what is a bridge?
<Kilos> hehe mage sort this thing out so i can come bother you
<zerlgi> ... but some people like to L2 bridge rather than L3 route
<zerlgi> @inetpro: I drove under some bridges today
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i got another pc here that cant even ping the other one
<magespawn> lol @ zerlgi
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> magespawn: bridges are very much in use by VM environments
<magespawn> okay just to keep the over all network load down?
<tonberryE352> switches are also very close to being hardware bridges
<inetpro> tonberryE352: true
<tonberryE352> i think some of the fancier ones that support spanning tree protocol pretty much match the old description of a bridge
<zerlgi> +1 tonberryE352
<magespawn> and I correct in thinking the fancier the switch the more capability it will have?
<magespawn> oi still so much to learn
<Kerbero> fancier is a synonym of capability...
<magespawn> right
<Kerbero> do you perhaps mean "the more expensive..."
<Kerbero> on which i will answer "perhaps"
<Squirm> magespawn: you also get your managed switches
<Squirm> have a little web interface
<Squirm> wait, I lie. quite a big web interface sometimes
<Kerbero> we bought a very cheap managed switch
<Kerbero> with some L2 functionality
<zerlgi> "fancier" also often means "takes longer to set up"
<Kerbero> and i regret it
<Kerbero> cheap = unstable
<Squirm> I think our managed switch was about R7k
<Squirm> + the 2 fibre optic modules
<Kerbero> that's about what it should be yes
<magespawn> so with a managed switch you would have more routable options?
<Squirm> I've used managed switches once or twice. but not really do do any fancy stuff. 
<Kerbero> well the main functionality one would use on them are vlanning and multicast filtering
<Squirm> other than integrating ports
<Squirm> Kerbero: yep. multicast filtering would help
<magespawn> vlan = virtual lan?
<Kerbero> magespawn, something like that yes
<magespawn> cool that would be useful
<Squirm> magespawn: you could essentially create multiple networks in one physical network. you could even split the ports if you wanted to
<Squirm> so half the switch uses said ip range, the other half another
<Kerbero> well i would not describe it by ip range
<magespawn> could they be on different classes of networks?
<Kerbero> as one can run many ip ranges on one ethernet
<Kerbero> seperate ethernets basically
<tonberryE352> wikipedia calls them broadcast domains
<Squirm> ah, kind of what I meant :P
<magespawn> a bridge would be used to seperate two segments of the same network to lighten the load overall?
<tonberryE352> in pre switch days yes
<magespawn> so now thw switch does the same thing essentially by intelligent switching?
<magespawn> thw=the
<tonberryE352> pretty much
<magespawn> cool
<Kerbero> jip
<magespawn> here is a blast from the past: a coaxial network card
<Kerbero> the "filtering" in a bridge is essentially the same as the "send to the guy it is meant for" in a switch
<magespawn> is a switch better than a bridge? i have never seen a bridge or worked with one
<Kerbero> exactly!
<Kerbero> the only bridges we see these days are software bridges on linux and routers
<zerlgi> +1 Kerbero
<tonberryE352> and in the router case usually only to join the ethernet and wifi together
<zerlgi> true dat.
<magespawn> cool ty guys
<Kerbero> magespawn, have you seen the online course on netwerks by stanford
<magespawn> if you ever need questions answered about wildlife let me know.
<Kerbero> *networks
<magespawn> no
<magespawn> i am busy with my A+ and N+ now
<Kerbero> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/10/07/1725234/take-a-free-networking-class-from-stanford
<magespawn> from these people http://www.it-academy.co.za/
<magespawn> will check it out ty Kerbero
<Squirm> I'm going to the Microsoft IT Camp in Durban on the 23rd
<Squirm> free MS camp on server administration. don't want to run MS servers, but there might be a few interesting concepts
<zerlgi> like developing exploits.
<zerlgi> ...
<zerlgi> haha wouldn't that be fun. Go to MS camp and do a "takedown"
<Squirm> that could be fun
<Squirm> zerlgi: care to join? I would love to witness it
<zerlgi> Definitely youtube moment that.
<Squirm> get all the servers to BSOD at the same time
<zerlgi> hehe. ... and MAC duplication on the network. so none of them could talk to each other after they get rebooted.
<zerlgi> with evil Kerberos controller taking over network
<Squirm> I wanted to go to the MyBB conference. I see it started today
<Squirm> oh
<zerlgi> watching it on the stream. and the IRC channel is fun
<Squirm> they're streaming it live
<zerlgi> http://live.ltnet.tv/
<Squirm> yeah, I see that
<zerlgi> with twitter #mybb2012
<zerlgi> and irc.ltnet.tv
<zerlgi> disconnected from it now coz I have some urgent work to attend to.
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charlvn> listening to: http://ltnet.tv/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<magespawn> http://pooky.vdvyver.net:8089/ there is another stream here
<Vince-0> Anyone on Google+ ? Trying to create a sizeable Public Network - ZA circle
<Vince-0> add me: +Vincent Swart
<superfly> Vince-0: there's a few of you, which one?
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> Tech geek, metal head.
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> metal head=gnomedome
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> wababa?
<Vince-0> superfly: didn't see anything on G+ yet
<superfly> Vince-0: G+ is not Facebook
<Vince-0> ya and? 
<superfly> Vince-0: I followed you
<superfly> You should get a notification
<Vince-0> ok, nothing yet
<Vince-0> when my ZA circle grows I'll reshare it
<Kilos> oh my zergles gone
<charlvn> moshi moshi
<charlvn> wow hectic day
<charlvn> magespawn: can't seem to connect to pooky.vdvyver.net:8089
<magespawn> they put it in to the irc on the ltg tv site
<magespawn> they guy who put it up wanted to see how many ppl would connect using ipv6
<magespawn> i plugged it into vlc, didn't use a browser
<magespawn> he may have taken it down already
<charlvn> seems like the stream is either down or the event is over
<charlvn> i get this on the other stream now: http://i.imgur.com/Y00w2.png
<charlvn> magespawn: ah i see, that could have been my mistake
<charlvn> hmm, vlc doesn't play anything either
<charlvn> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://pooky.vdvyver.net:8089/'.
<magespawn> maybe they took it down already 
<Vince-0> superfly: still nothing on G+. You sure you got the right me?
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is die reen
<Kilos> môre eers?
<acherv> hi @all
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<Kilos> whats with the @
<acherv> Kilos:  meaning hi at all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats a twitter habit hey?
<acherv> yep
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> has anyone else seen http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/10/canonical-asks-desktop-users-to-pay-what-you-think-ubuntu-is-worth/ 
<magespawn> anybody experinced this
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> oh my is mark broke
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> lets hope not
<Kilos> or they just wanna go the lappy route
<Kilos> like getting cds/dvds from them things
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> at the varsities
<superfly> magespawn: I think that's just for if you'd like to donate
<magespawn> they have to try and make money some how
<magespawn> it is, bit like humble bundle.
<Kilos> do any rich peeps use ubuntu?
<Kilos> whats those machines at varsities called
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> toasters
<Kilos> freedom toasters
<Kilos> do they still work?
<magespawn> any thoughts on this one http://m.infoworld.com/d/data-center/ubuntu-has-bigger-problem-its-amazon-blunder-203467?mm_ref=http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FHKC4BPo6
<magespawn> i have long become comfortable with the fact that everything i put online is in the public domain
<magespawn> BUT i must choose to put it there
<Kilos> learn how to hack the dash magespawn  and remove the link to amazon
<Kilos> im sure lotsa peeps will thank you
<magespawn> apparently you can already do it through apt-get
<magespawn> not something i would actually be too concerned about
<magespawn> they are going to have to do a lot worse than that to lose me as a user, wonder if it is in the other buntu's?
<magespawn> superfly from twitter "@mraleph: No SciFi author foresaw this: we are building clans around languages we speak to the Machine."
<Kilos> i dunno where you guys find the time to irc tweet fb and other things and still work as well
<Kilos> hey secbrid
<Kilos> didnt see ya 
<Kilos> charlvn, rand climbing again
<magespawn> multitasking Kilos, and that is why sometimes you get no answers in here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh i thought it is because you's want me to try sort it out on my own first
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> the amount of help i can be, sometimes that is better
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> at least kde hasnt got a dash thing
<Cantide> weird, i can't use the launcher or menus
<Cantide> how do i log out from the terminal?
<Cantide> can't use the panels at all :<
<Kilos> type exit
<Cantide> sudo exit?
<Cantide> or just exit?
<Kilos> wait
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> what you wanna log out of
<Cantide> exit closes the terminal
<Cantide> of the OS
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> or do a vid restart
<Kilos> sudo reboot
<Cantide> need to get it back to normal
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> brb! haha
<Kilos> whew one of the F keys
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> hallo :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Kilos: oom kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> how is love, Kilos ? :D
<Kilos> ?
<Cantide> whew
<Cantide> thanks, Kilos :)
<Kilos> yw but there are easier ways if you got time for someone with brains
<Cantide> i bet
<Cantide> usually i do a vid restart
<Cantide> but i set up a keyboard shortcut for that on my previous install
<Cantide> and i haven't needed it since
<Kilos> oh there is sudo gdm start and sudo service start i think
<Kilos> not sure the service one
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> it's okay
<Cantide> i doubt i'll need it again
<Cantide> well, at least i know sudo reboot now :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i always battle with sudo shutdown
<Kilos> it tells you to do funny things
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> but now i gotta go study .-.
<Cantide> see ya~
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<Kilos> methinks early to bed tonight
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<Kilos> see you all morrow time
<magespawn> later Kilos
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-11
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos, and everyone else
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: jy vroeg vanmore?
<Kilos> ja wou sien waar die reen is
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> hy kom
<Kilos> ek wonder
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
<superfly> ohi SmilyBorg
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> how's it going
<charlvn> hi Kilos, Squirm, superfly, SmilyBorg, inetpro 
<aquarat> and SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<aquarat> hi Kilos 
<aquarat> howzit?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<aquarat> is gewd
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> what's up today?
<Kilos> lol network stuff again
<magespawn> that seems to be your bug bear or your kryptonite
<Kilos> can ping one way only with 2 pcs on 12.04 same username and password
<Kilos> swop one drive to sisters drive and can ping both ways
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> same settings im sure
<magespawn> not the firewall setup?
<Kilos> i purged the firewall
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> maybe it left something behind
<magespawn> that or the computers are not talking because of ip address problems
<Kilos> will swop drives again and recheck settings from working one but im sure they same
<magespawn> there has to be some difference
<Kilos> yeah missing something somewhere
<Kilos> will write down so dont have to rely on memory
<magespawn> get yourself a rubber duck, helps a lot
<Kilos> rubber duck?
<Kilos> the settings exactly the same on bot network managers
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> wbb just wanna steal modem
<magespawn> Kilos rubber duck: little yellow plastic toy that you can talk to
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> thats in the bath, what do i do the rest of the time
<magespawn> a duck next to computer also helps
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you a nut at times
<magespawn> superfly and come of the other guys suggested it, to help when i am having problems with programming
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they all a buncha nuts at times
<magespawn> differant ways of thinking for sure
<magespawn> says he who went on an install marathon
<Kilos> the fly?
<magespawn> no you Kilos, you did all those installs all in a row
<Kilos> hahaha ya but now i know the tricks
<Kilos> had to thump them into subconscious
<Kilos> conscious dont work too good
<magespawn> reptition is always a good way to memorize something
<Kilos> do install with 3g plugged in then remove it before rebooting
<Kilos> if you leave it in nm dont show mobile broadband after the boot
<magespawn> now that is strange, wondeer what happens if the modem is built in like with some laptops?
<Kilos> something in the last few scripts it runs before closing down
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> its very fast but on closing down it says something about modem-manager disconnect
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - 8ta finally allowed me to switch over to 8ta More :)
<Trixar_za> Will see tomorrow if the 'double your airtime for R50 or more' offer still works
<Kilos> 8ta more? Trixar_za 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> if you put R50 you get R100 worth?
<Kilos> tell me how
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's the new prepaid plan. They give you a certain percentage more Airtime each time you recharge. It's supposed to be double for amounts over R50. Atleast that's what I've heard from the advert on the TV.
<Trixar_za> Well, you dial *180# and go to tarrif options and then select 8ta more and send 1 when it asks.
<Trixar_za> Didn't used to work, but monday it finally worked for me
<Kilos> wow ty will look at that
<Kilos> they cutting some throats hey?
<Trixar_za> It's probably to attract more users
<Trixar_za> Only pain is that you have to switch over manually. It's not part of the default tarrif plan (which is 8ta per second)
<Kilos> i wonder if theyll let you use the more bit to get data as well
<Kilos> or only allow it as airtime
<Trixar_za> Should be for anything
<Trixar_za> I'll find out tomorrow when I recharge :P
<Kilos> cool ty Trixar_za 
<Kilos> they actually quite good. the 2g+1g thats R149, they only deduct R146
<Kilos> so if the more works R100 will get the 2g+1g and have R50 over
<Kilos> hi queery meeting monday night hey
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Trixar_za> That may be two different tarrif plans/specials
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Not that I've tried the 2g+1g plan
<Trixar_za> special*
<Kilos> have you got them to activate the sim?
<Kilos> for data
<Kilos> you dont see the 2g+1g till you do
<Kilos> well we can just hope
<Trixar_za> Activate it how? It's rica'd and it has the 3G settings enabled.
<Trixar_za> I am kind of using a Vodafone 3G modem with it though :P
<Kilos> they do it while you are chatting to them
<Kilos> dial 180 and wait for an operator
<Kilos> go through the motions of course
<Kilos> press 1 for this etc
<Trixar_za> Ah, of course :P
<Kilos> but they answer and get to an agent quicker than the other providers
<Trixar_za> Sounds pretty good. When I get it, I'll be downloading like crazy :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Mostly supplementing my ScummVM collection. I'm still bummed about losing Full Throttle because of a failing Ubuntu install
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> how did you manage that?
<Trixar_za> No clue. Just started going. Devices wouldn't work. Couldn't burn CDs and no flash drive would work.
<Trixar_za> So it kind of screwed my back up plans
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> Didn't have a LiveCD at the time either :P
<Kilos> install prepaid-manager-applet
<Kilos> you can see airtime and topup from there
<Trixar_za> Actually I just use the 8ta website
<Trixar_za> It's pretty sweet
<Kilos> i dunno how to see data balance without putting sim in fone yet
<Trixar_za> You can recharge and see your data there too
<Trixar_za> And balances
<Kilos> link?
<Trixar_za> Let me get it quick :P
<Kilos> hope there no moving pics
<Kilos> they eat data
<Trixar_za> http://onnet.8ta.com/
<Trixar_za> I don't think you pay for data used with the 8ta sites
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Since you can access them with no data and airtime
<Trixar_za> Btw, your MSISDN is your cellphone number
<Kilos> ah 
 * Squirm pokes Trixar_za 
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm :P
<Squirm> how goes Trixar_za ?
<Kilos> that site doesnt show my bundle balance
<Kilos> Trixar_za, maybe the number to setup data is 183
<Kilos> i forget all these numbers
<Kilos> read the pamphlet that came with sim everytime
<DigiGram> hi guys 
<DigiGram> any capetownians here?
<bakuman> a few from Stellenbosch
<DigiGram> I'll ask later again. Just a general Q about if anyone knows of a room or something to let on a weekly/monthly basis
<magespawn> superfly is in cape town i think
<magespawn> there are few others
<superfly> DigiGram: I'm in CA but I don't know of any accommodation off hand, you can try gumtree
<DigiGram> thanx superfly I'm trying gumtree
<DigiGram> had something, then I was to slow to confirm hehe
<Kilos> inetpro, hoop jy het reen goed by
<Kilos> storm hier
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> reen nog nie maar donner bliksem baie
<inetpro> dankie vir die warning
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> klaar te laat 
<Kilos> lyk of dit van die noorde af kom so miskien reen dit al by jou se huis
<inetpro> ja lyk so
<Kilos> wind waai kwaai so kan miskien verby
<inetpro> ok, thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: lyk my nie of dit vinnig gaan verby wees nie
<Kilos> wind waai baie sterk hier so gee kans
 * inetpro loving the rain
<Kilos> aw we havent even got 1mm yet
<Kilos> not fair
<Kilos> lyk of dit baie reen bo op die berg na julle toe
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> reen lekker hier in die stad ook
<charlvn> good afternoon\
<charlvn> wow, busy today
<charlvn> how's it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you charlvn 
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Well that's a slight rip-off. Just recharged with R50.
<Trixar_za> They give you R50 free airtime, but it's not part of your official balance. So you can't use it for data bundles.
<Trixar_za> Further more, it expires after 7 days :/
<Trixar_za> Oh well, deals that are too good to be true normally are
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so you can only use it to make calls and expiry so typical of cell companies
<magespawn> i am out of here for now later guys
<Trixar_za> magespawn: Pretty much. Probably extends to sms and mms too. Not sure if it only starts working after all the account airtime is depleted or if it works instead of account airtime
<Trixar_za> Later magespawn
<Trixar_za> On the upside, I found a way to recharge my Cell's batteries without needing to buy a cheapo charger (and it works with USB)
<Trixar_za> http://project-apollo.net/text/rpg.html
<Trixar_za> Never gets old
<Kilos> eish Trixar_za  they all skelm
<Kilos> i once got a mtn once off R50, they advertised download as much as you like in one day
<Kilos> they didnt say its throttled after first 200 meg
<Kilos> haha Trixar_za try transfering some of it to another fone
<Kilos> metoyou thingie\
<Kilos> might break the expiry loop and whether you can get data with it
<Kilos> you lucky my nokia 2730 has its own plug , doesnt charge with usb
<Trixar_za> Nah, I think that's why they keep it separate from your airtime. So you can't pull that trick :P
<charlvn> Kilos: i'm doing well thanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty for letting me know
<charlvn> no you asked me earlier but i didn't respond sorry :)
<charlvn> i got busy again
<charlvn> crazy few days here\
<charlvn> i need to go do groceries too tonight, and buy some other stuff
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> np charlvn 
<Kilos> better late than never
<charlvn> ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> some days i think i need to buy me one of these: http://i.imgur.com/Z3bNE.jpg
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy darem tuis?
<Kilos> net 5mm reen hier
<Kilos> baie dorp se kant toe
<Kilos> must rain tomorrow. temps 14°c and 19°c
<magespawn> evening all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> superfly a suggestion for your python blog series, forward links to the new articles
<superfly> magespawn: ah yes, thanks for reminding me... I did think about that when I blogged the previous one, but I wasn't at a computer at the time
<magespawn> mm mobile blogging? how do you do it, app?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<smile4ever> have a good night all :)
<magespawn> do docstrings display when you run the code or are they like comments?
<superfly> magespawn: they are comments
<magespawn> do not usually use # for comments?
<superfly> mobile blogging? sortof... I usually blog on my Kindle while on the train, and then I export to HTML and upload that to the site when I get to a PC
<magespawn> ohh i use scribefire on the htc and usually in firefox on the laptop
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<superfly> scribefire?
<magespawn> scribefire is firefox add on
<magespawn> on the tablet i use the mobile blogger
<magespawn> app
<superfly> magespawn: what blog software do you use? wordpress?
<superfly> or blogger?
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos I got 45mm
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: you should try scribefire
<inetpro> see: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/scribefire-next/
<magespawn> superfly it is just a blogger account with a custom domain
<superfly> magespawn: ah
<magespawn> and you superfly?
<superfly> inetpro: have you seen blogilo?
<superfly> Drupal
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... no
<superfly> inetpro: apt-get install!
<inetpro> oh cool
<magespawn> should have figured that superfly
<inetpro> wow! and is part of the KDE PIM module!?
<inetpro> nice!
 * inetpro shall have to try this tomorrow some time
<inetpro> to tired now
<magespawn> will try it on the lappy
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> night
 * Squirm yawns
<acherv> hi @all
<charlvn> nn
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> inetpro, we still only had 20mm
<Squirm> oops
<Squirm> I got out of bed 5 min ago
<Kilos> lol hiya Squirm 
<Squirm> at work
<Squirm> and tired
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> hehe
<zerlgi> Morning folks. Do you know if there is a ZA mirror of the daily-live builds for quantal
<SmilyBorg> daily live builds?
<SmilyBorg> like new versions of the install disk?
<zerlgi> yip
<SmilyBorg> hmm, dunno
<zerlgi> ... eg. equivalent of cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<SmilyBorg> there are local mirrors of the repos though
<zerlgi> yeah. but I want to zsync via local traffic
<zerlgi> instead of international links
<Kilos> hi zerlgi SmilyBorg 
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<SmilyBorg> seems there was but it looks out of date http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage/daily-live/
<SmilyBorg> Hi Kilos
<zerlgi> yeah, thanks smilyBorg, I had checked it and also saw that it was out of date, but thanks for checking too.
<SmilyBorg> no prob :-)
<Vince-0> SUpsip
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<SmilyBorg> hey Vince-)
<SmilyBorg> Vince-0
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> hi Kilos
<acherv> hi @all
<zerlgi> hi
<Vince-0> Friiiday! isnt it?
<zerlgi> Flame!
<Kilos> yeah all day if the sun doesnt die
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lo
<Symmetria> rotfl, watching this debate that happened last night
<Symmetria> in my view, biden kicked the crap outta paul ryan
<zerlgi> cheers peeps (maybe) back later
<Vince-0> eww, those debates are a bit of a joke
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> nice and rainy this morning :)
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Okay
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> came with the bus - was raining too hard to go by bike
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<charlvn> hi DigiGram 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<DigiGram> hi kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: we now had 63mm between yesterday and this morning
<charlvn> wow!
<Kilos> hoe grooter die sonde hoe grooter die genade
<Kilos> we had 20mm till now
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: jy stout!
<Kilos> nee man jy kry die baie reen
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, DigiGram and Kilos!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> 0o
<superfly> hello everyone
<Kilos> hey superfly 
<Kilos> cremora
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> what's wrong, Kilos?
<KilosK> im trying the aprtheid thing here superfly 
<superfly> KilosK: Separating KDE from Gnome?
<KilosK> wanna login with a K when on kde
<KilosK> this is pure kde here
<superfly> Cool
<superfly> I've been trying pure KDE... the only two non-KDE programs I use are Firefox and Thunderbird.
<KilosK> lol and xchat here
<KilosK> kde mail is beyond me
<KilosK> kmail i think its called
<superfly> kmail is a pile of rubbish
<KilosK> ah now i dont feel so bad. i couldnt get it to work
<superfly> it used to be the most awesome mail client on earth (seriously, I can't stand Thunderbird), and then they integrated it with Akonadi and some other stuff, and that make it into absolute poo
 * zerlgi pours petrol on this
<superfly> *made
<zerlgi> Gnome and KDE are both total #*#&@
<zerlgi> I use the command line. Mutt for mail and w3m for browsing the web. and irssi for irc
<KilosK> zerlgi, kde is better than unity methinks
<zerlgi> Windows is better than Unity.
 * zerlgi stops trolling
<KilosK> i get many workspaces
<zerlgi> Kilos, its Friday flamebait.
<KilosK> no man now you going too far
<zerlgi> ... seriously. Whatever works for you. As long as its on Linux :-)
<KilosK> everything is better than winsucks
<zerlgi> I'd recommend Win7 over Mac.
<zerlgi> ... purely from a ideological point of view.
<zerlgi> oh, no. also from a cash point of view.
 * zerlgi hates on apple
<KilosK> eish 7 is too fulla security stuff you have to work out before you can get anything going
<zerlgi> security and usability. Opposite poles.
 * KilosK never tried any apple cept those you eat
<superfly> zerlgi: do you know Liron Segev?
<KilosK> and they only good for making coleslaw
<zerlgi> superfly, know of, not Know. I follow him on Twitter.
<superfly> zerlgi: ah, OK... he claims to be some sort of IT expert, but I've never heard of him - only heard of him because he wrote a blog post about my company.
<SmilyBorg> I used to work with Liron
<superfly> SmilyBorg: orly? is he as good as he claims he is?
<SmilyBorg> in what area?
<zerlgi> Superfly about SaturnLabs?
<superfly> "IT"
<superfly> zerlgi: no, Nomanini
<zerlgi> maaz: google nomanini
<Maaz> zerlgi: "Nomanini" http://www.nomanini.com/ :: "Nomanini | Facebook" http://www.facebook.com/Nomanini :: "Nomanini | Afrinnovator" http://afrinnovator.com/blog/companies/nomanini/ :: "nomanini | VC4Africa" http://vc4africa.biz/blog/tag/nomanini/ :: "Nomanini raises series-A funding from eVA Fund and Esther Dyson ..." http://vc4africa.biz/blog/2012/10/02/nomanini-
<Maaz> raises-series-a-funding-from-eva-fund-and-esther-dyson/ :: "Noma-Nini Guest House" http://w…
<superfly> yup, that's us
<SmilyBorg> well he has a company that does some mobile and SMS related software. Also involved with another company that does network services and security stuff
<SmilyBorg> honestly, I don't know what his level of skill is at a command line, etc. though he has a prety good general knowlage of the industry and is a fairly decent manager/project manager in my opinion
<superfly> SmilyBorg: I'm just wary of people who call themselves experts :-)
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> ya me too
<superfly> I'm just trying to gauge how seriously I should take him ;-)
<zerlgi> his blog says "CEO, Entrepreneur" 
<SmilyBorg> I've had people refer to me that way or as a guru and I'm rather quick to dismiss it. I know stuff, but not everything. no one can know everything. we are all noobs at something
<superfly> SmilyBorg: precisely
<SmilyBorg> he is definitely the entrepreneur type
<superfly> Starts something and then moves on to the next thing?
<SmilyBorg> and I'm weary of giving people too much attention with titles like CEO. one can be a CEO of a 2 person company if they want
<superfly> we have 12 people in our company, and we have a CEO
<KilosK> im an expert at languages
<SmilyBorg> He is always retying new things and looking for new opportunities. Honestly, he's a nice guy and I would work with him again. 
<KilosK> all except greek
<superfly> When I came to work at Nomanini I was introduced as "the Python guru" and I didn't know how to respond... I don't think of myself as a guru
<superfly> I just know a little bit of Python and some general best practices
<KilosK> you are good superfly 
<superfly> KilosK: I read a lot
<KilosK> just modest
<superfly> SmilyBorg: Thanks, that helps :-)
<SmilyBorg>  i think in some circles the term guru is used as a compliment, and probably to mean that you know more about that subject than anyone else there. not quite my definition, but I think thats how a lot of the "normals" use it
<superfly> SmilyBorg: yeah
<SmilyBorg> also, just btw, I have a bit of an issue with authority figures. Anyone that tries to sounds like they are all big and powerful had better not show any cracks or I lose interest very quickly. Boy did I have issues in school when my teachers told us stuff that was wrong and I could prove that it was wrong
<SmilyBorg> Liron was more the type that admitted to me that Linux was not his strong point and would ask my opinion before choosing a course of action. The up side is that he is technical enough to be able to speek the same language.
<superfly> SmilyBorg: that's cool
<SmilyBorg> wow. just saw the most amazing thing. The guys from Weta Workshop made a full scale, working turret from portal
<secbrid>  /msg NickServ identify cordless
<KilosK> hmm
<KilosK> real good soup weather
<KilosK> rain coming down gently
<charlvn> ooh now you're talking KilosK 
<charlvn> here is what i am craving: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pea_soup
<KilosK> and pancakes for pudding
<charlvn> me gusta
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/zkavg.gif
<KilosK> im making split peas and lentils ith fried onion and garlic and kinda braaied shin for  the meaty flavour
<KilosK> ith/with
<KilosK> cant find the mixed beans to gooi in too
<KilosK> inetpro, nou reen dit lekker hier
<KilosK> 30mm nou al
<KilosK> miskien van ons julle sondaars op
<inetpro> KilosK: eh
<Squirm> wow. yesterday, 15% of our internet usage came from our cache
 * Squirm dances
<Squirm> 15.6% of 7.67Gb
<tonberryE352> people still consume that much unencrypted and cacheable content
<tonberryE352> ?
<superfly> tonberryE352: no, people still OFFER that much unencrypted content
<tonberryE352> true
<tonberryE352> how cacheable is youtube these days?
<KilosK> oh my that was an ugly split
<charlvn_> wow
<charlvn> it was the largest i've seen in a while
<charlvn> some server seems to have failed because i had a ping timeout
<KilosK> yeah there were only bout 8 peeps left here
<Trixar_za> Ping surfing is fun :P
<Trixar_za> Hey KilosK :P
<KilosK> hi Trixar_za 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Trixar_za> hmm....
<Trixar_za> Mine is bigger :P
<inetpro> who can afford to do youtube caching?
<Trixar_za> See the extra .
<DigiGram> tonberryE352> how cacheable is youtube these days? --> not very much
<DigiGram> unless you write your own scripts to keep track of it
<KilosK> inetpro, waars jou bbotskap vir twitter asb. ek op ander hardeskyf hier
<KilosK> boodskap
<KilosK> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting here @ 19.30 monday eveing all
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting here @ 19.30 monday eveing all
<KilosK> Maaz, excuses
<Maaz> Excuses might be accepted, if you have a good enough reason
<KilosK> Maaz, seen nuvolari 
<Maaz> KilosK: nuvolari was last seen 3 days, 18 hours, 56 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-08 10:25:11 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-10-12 03:45:10 PDT
<KilosK> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> KilosK: magespawn was last seen 16 hours, 42 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-11 12:39:23 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-10-12 03:44:59 PDT
<charlvn> inetpro: what the heck is youtube caching?
<inetpro> charlvn: 12/10 12:13:00 <tonberryE352> how cacheable is youtube these days?
<inetpro> charlvn: I guess it has to do with caching youtube at proxy level
<tonberryE352> it was in response to 
<tonberryE352> [12:05] <Squirm> wow. yesterday, 15% of our internet usage came from our cache
<tonberryE352> [12:05] * Squirm dances
<tonberryE352> [12:05] <Squirm> 15.6% of 7.67Gb
<inetpro> KilosK: twitter?
<inetpro> KilosK: jy bedoel die ene?
<inetpro> Reminder: Next #ubuntu-za meeting on Monday, 15 October at 19:30 SAST. Agenda: http://bit.ly/SKJR0j
<DigiGram> facebook caches a lot of data and since people reload the pages ALOT, and everyone knows the same people, the all pull the same 20MB photo's etc. Youtube on the other hand gives you an unique server everytime, so the probability of 2 identical files in the cache is very high
<DigiGram> as far as I understand it
<DigiGram> to bad we don't have a graph of cache usage for the uni, would've been cool to see
<DigiGram> only the total usage is available: http://v-mrtg-lnx1.nwu.ac.za/cgi-bin/mrtg/fw-sw2a.cgi?log=fw-sw2a-8
<DigiGram> you can easily see the office hours from that graph :)
<tonberryE352> they use facebook without https?
<DigiGram> oh yeah, I didn;t think about that
<DigiGram> yeah I see all page elements use https.. mmm, now which site is it again that I use that use https ONLY for the login page
<charlvn> inetpro: oh i see
<Squirm> Digi||Gram: I know this because I setup and run the proxy 
<KilosK> skuus inetpro ekt geslaap en julle nog nie my kde klank reg nie
<KilosK> o ek het net die datem uit gelos
<KilosK> system needs a restart to complete the process
<KilosK> wbb
<inetpro> hmm...
<ga> hope you ppl caht
<ga> need help
<ga> loking for ZA hosted torrent sites.
<ga> ye syes know this is nt ububtu q
<ga> but where else can I find IT related chats
<inetpro> ga: I guess you don't want my personal opinion about torrent sites
<inetpro> *in South Africa
<inetpro> I think it's a waste of time unless you have lot's of bandwidth
<inetpro> oh and I guess unless you can get free local data
<superfly> inetpro: not to mention that most people use torrents for illegal purposes
<ga> na
<ga> I have unlimeted internet ...
<ga> yip SOuth africa
<superfly> and I don't know why a locally hosted torrent site would make a difference, that's not where you do the actual downloading from
<ga> i see but I am looking fo SOuth African stuff - afrikaans you know what i mean
<superfly> (a) I don't pirate and (b) I'm not Afrikaans
<ga> suprefly : your wings are cliped ..
<superfly> and (c) you have to agree to the Ubuntu code of conduct, which includes respecting copyright
<superfly> if you want to hang out in this channel
<ga> ya love ububtu and all..
<ga> got i running on my laptop only problem is the knonw bug of screen that freeze when going o sleep
<inetpro> sounds to me like superfly is right
<ga> lrt all
<inetpro> ga: lrt?
<superfly> I think he meant "ltr", which I guess means "later"
<KilosU> evening all
<KilosU> nuvolari, ping
<KilosU> hey drussell hows deegee
<KilosU> ?
<drussell> KilosU: heya! good thanks, how 'bout you?
<KilosU> good ty
<zeref> ahhhhh, back to Ubuntu :D
<KilosU> unity?
<zeref> g-shell
<zeref> was on windows doing a project on visual Basic + Ms Access
<KilosU> ah
<superfly> zeref: my condolences
<KilosU> lol
<superfly> I would fully immerse myself in C#/.NET before stooping to VB and Access
<inetpro> KilosU: wb
<KilosU> ty inetpro 
<KilosU> did upgrades on three drives
<KilosU> and had lekker soup
<inetpro> KilosU: and how much rain did you have today?
<KilosU> at 5pm it totalled 40mm since yesterday
<zeref> superfly: lol
<KilosU> emptied the gauge and will see tomorrow
<KilosU> and you inetpro ?
<zeref> headache, after headache
<inetpro> KilosU: now staning at 83mm
<KilosU> whew
<inetpro> standing*
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro lagging badly
<KilosU> now things will grow
<inetpro> KilosU: yep
<KilosU> inetpro, are you gonna be here for the meeting?
<KilosU> and superfly ?
<inetpro> KilosU: I try
<superfly> KilosU: I think so, no date nights
<KilosU> monkey is away and dunno where magespawn and nuvolari  are
<KilosU> yay lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: kom kruip uit daai gat van jou!
<inetpro> KilosU: he's probably out looking for a new place
<KilosU> who is looking for a new place
<KilosU> what have i missed
<KilosU> nuvo?
<inetpro> KilosU: IIRC he needs to move out of his place at some point
<KilosU> ai
<KilosU> that sucks
 * KilosU hates moving
<inetpro> not sure when, but I last understood that the owners wanted to sell the place or something like that
<KilosU> shame
<KilosU> not so bad when you on your own
<KilosU> whyen married and settled with kids and all whew
<KilosU> when i moved from Pmb to utrecht it was 3 trips with a 5 tonner fully loaded
<KilosU> when i moved here it was 1 7 tonner full
<KilosU> now its nearly down to suitcases
<KilosU> yay
<KilosU> oh my, now theres a pile of pc's
<KilosU> will be lost without pidgin and irc
<inetpro> KilosU: 06/10 19:27:56 <nuvolari> just on the lookout for another place to stay/buy
<inetpro> 06/10 19:28:11 <nuvolari> the owners want to sell this place :(
<KilosU> aw
<KilosU> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> KilosU: he should just go buy that place from Alec Hogg
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/alechogg/status/256774813685800960
<inetpro> Seventy acres (30 ha) of prime KZN farmland
 * inetpro longs for the days on the farm
<inetpro> Property served by trenched underground Telkom cables with two ADSL lines ensuring fast Internet connectivity and landline facilities in office/boardroom and house.
<inetpro> I could do with that 
<inetpro> and best of all, fibre optic installed and ready for switch-on in 2013
<KilosU> eish 7.6 mil
<KilosU> would be lekker though hey
<inetpro> I could work from there for sure
<KilosU> i love natal
<inetpro> KilosU: I would move there any day, if I could afford it
<inetpro> especially with those horses there
<inetpro> that's my 1st love
<KilosU> haha horses are bad animals man
<inetpro> ai!
<KilosU> bite in the front, kick at the back and very slippery in the middle
<inetpro> nee man!
<KilosU> lol joking man
<KilosU> i had many
<KilosU> friesland stallion
 * inetpro used to have 30 of them as a kid
<KilosU> brother to the one ET used to ride
<KilosU> arab mare and 6 or 7 boerperde
<inetpro> mine were boerperd 
<KilosU> friesian
<KilosU> yeah but one hasnt time if you gotta work as well
 * inetpro used to ride man many kilometers all on my own
<inetpro> s/man/many/
<KilosU> to school?
<inetpro> no, just on weekends and holidays
<inetpro> was in hostel during the week all my schooldays
<KilosU> ah
<inetpro> started when I was 5 years old
<KilosU> ai
<inetpro> and never had a day go by without riding unless I was sick
<inetpro> until my dad had to sell the farm
<KilosU> i used to check on sheep herds in utrecht by horse
<inetpro> after three years of draught
<KilosU> onna farm
<KilosU> 2500 hectares
<inetpro> sjoe
<KilosU> top and bottom of the mountain
<inetpro> wow, that was one big farm
<KilosU> having to rely on rain is dicey when farming
<inetpro> very!
<KilosU> yeah and other brothers farms was same
<KilosU> they inherited
<inetpro> dads farm was just more than 600ha
<KilosU> sad to see farmers having to give up their way of life
<KilosU> its a totally different lifestyle
<KilosU> tumbleweed, is it a big job to fix maaz's Burp that didnt go down well?
<KilosU> convert currencies
<KilosU> ah there be cocooncrash 
<KilosU> hi cocooncrash 
<KilosU> our family bot be sicker
<KilosU> inetpro, is there a command that can answer why a ping isnt successful
<KilosU> tween 2 pc's
<KilosU> ping works one way only
<inetpro> KilosU: your routing tables are probably just not correct the other way around
<inetpro> or if you played with a firewall it could be messing you around as well
<KilosU> i dont think i have a firewall installed on the one i cant ping
<KilosU> its a unity thing and i dunno how to see if it has one even
<inetpro> KilosU: do the online networking course suggested by Kerbero
<KilosU> lol
<inetpro> that is actually something I want to go through
<KilosU> is it a daily thing
<inetpro> looks like a brilliant lesson
<KilosU> with lotsa data use? or documents you can download?
<inetpro> lotsa videos, especially in the beginning
<inetpro> KilosU: TCP/IP is very important to understand
<KilosU> my prob i think is a tiny mistake somewhere because if i put sister drive in there i can ping both ways
<KilosU> and nm setup same on the unity drive
<inetpro> ai
<KilosU> videos eat data man
<cocooncrash> KilosU: Hrm?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Hello cocooncrash
<KilosU> you well cocooncrash ?
<cocooncrash> KilosU: Ye, doing well thanks
<KilosU> good
<KilosU> inetpro, i go look  http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_IntroductionToTheTCPIPGuide.htm
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<KilosU> 1600 pages
<KilosU> whew
<inetpro> KilosU: only?
<KilosU> hahaha
 * KilosU collapses
<KilosU> thats a yucky book. cant find where to download it
<KilosU> yo kodez 
<kodez> uncle kilos
<kodez> greetings everyone
<inetpro> hi kodez
<kodez> hi uncle inetpro
<kodez> how are you?
<inetpro> eh!?
<inetpro> kodez: me is fine thanks, yourself?
<KilosU> good ty kodez and you?
<magespawn> evening all
<KilosU> hey magespawn 
<KilosU> you chairing meet monday?
<magespawn> what with the U Kilos?
<KilosU> Unity
<KilosU> other one is KilosK
<magespawn> not sure, do not mind
<KilosU> thats kde
<KilosU> nuvolari, seems busy hunting for place to stay
<KilosU> and the monkey away till tuesday
<KilosU> so methinks you next in line hey?
<magespawn> well lets check with him
<KilosU> you had a practise run already
<magespawn> has any one put stuff on the agenda yet?
<KilosU> and the pro and fly will help you
<inetpro> magespawn: check the topic above
<magespawn> on the tablet can't select the link
<KilosU> can you see your mail?
<KilosU> i mailed a link as well
<magespawn> will check it quickly
<inetpro> magespawn: Agenda: http://bit.ly/SKJR0j
<magespawn> ty inetpro and KilosU 
<KilosU> anytime i here
<magespawn> looks more like a how for the chair at the moment
<magespawn> to^
<inetpro> magespawn: that is basically true yes
<inetpro> but I just put that there anyway so we can stick to the format
<magespawn> good idea, i felt a bit like a ship without a rudder last time.
<inetpro> you would want to do some homework before the meeting
<inetpro> and write down a few notes of what you want to say
<inetpro> the chair needs to be prepared
<magespawn> mmm indeed, deep end last time
<inetpro> magespawn: just go to previous meetings and see how it flows
<magespawn> will do
<inetpro> or go read other LoCo minutes
<magespawn>  i am off to bed have an earlish start tomrrow, i will check back tomrrow afternoon, good night guys
<KilosU> night magespawn 
<KilosU> sleep tight
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<KilosU> night inetpro 
<KilosU> see you guys tomorrow as well;
<inetpro> KilosU: nag oom
<KilosU> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-13
<zeref> huuuurrrmmmmm
<KilosU> morning guys and mrs_fly_ 
<KilosU> inetpro, total 45mm
<KilosU> sigh
<inetpro> KilosU: good morning
<inetpro> KilosU: 45mm is not to bad
<KilosU> nope inetpro but im jealous of what you got!
<inetpro> ai
<KilosU> i dont think we are even close to 300 since january
<inetpro> next time I shall keep quiet
<KilosU> rofl that wont help man
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> KilosU: you must be happy with me
<KilosU> oh inetpro i am just wish our sheep could graze by you too
<inetpro> hmm...
<KilosU> happy with or happy for?
<inetpro> KilosU: happy with and for :-)
<KilosU> but the grass will send it now
<KilosU> lol why what else happened there?
<inetpro> as in together with
<inetpro> nee man, ek is net baie bly oor die baie reen
<inetpro> hierdie ingelse taal knoop my tong
<KilosU> ja ek ook
<KilosU> its actually a very difficult language to master
<KilosU> if i look in dikpensmerrie there are lots of words ive never even heard
<Squirm> morning
<KilosU> hi Squirm 
<KilosU> ho Cantide you here early
<Kilos-> hmm me watches the new Dallas on and off
<Kilos-> brings back memories from a long time ago
<Cantide> hey KilosU :)
<KilosU> hmm how come iftop shows me this place every now and again
<KilosU> HUBBARD.CLUB.CC.CMU.EDU
<KilosU> is it necessary for me to leave that running? if not how do i kill it please?
<magespawn> afternoon all
<KilosU> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> i think that thing you were askong about earlier has something to do with the freenode irc server you are connected to
<KilosU> oh  ty
<KilosU> because it normally shows freenode
<KilosU> as in card.freenode.net
<magespawn> not too sure so maybe check with one of the others
<KilosU> ty magespawn hows things there
<magespawn> dead tired got hime 21:00 last night and was up at 04:00 this morning
<KilosU> ai
<KilosU> have a rest
<magespawn> had some rain last night and today though, everything going green
<magespawn> had some cool fun with a rhino bull and an elephant bull in mkuze game reserve yesterday
<magespawn> good idea Kilos see you later
<KilosU> cool
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Cantide> hey charlvn '<
<charlvn> hi Cantide 
<charlvn> hi KilosU 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<KilosU> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<magespawn> hey KilosU charlvn 
<KilosU> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> had that snooze
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up today?
 * Cantide has some bacon, mushrooms, cheese and some chops and will have an epic braai in a bit
<Cantide> oh, and marinated chicken thighs '<
<charlvn> oooh, nice
<charlvn> i am considering either lasagna or kapsalon for tonight
<Cantide> weather in Durbs is nice right now, just hope it holds
<Cantide> kapsalon?
<Cantide> lasagne <3
<charlvn> weather here is rainy :( so i am watching anime inside :)
<Cantide> which anime? :)
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapsalon
<Cantide> oh :D
<Cantide> that sounds interesting!
<Cantide> as long as there is no hair in the food ;)
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> no that would not be the idea, but the food is typically made at turkish "eetcafe" restaurants in the netherlands, not at the actual kapsalon ;)
<Cantide> yeah :D
<Cantide> i like shawarmas
<Cantide> and i like salads
<Cantide> so that looks quite good to me :D
<charlvn> you can have either shoarma or döner in a kapsalon
<charlvn> another favourite of mine is a lahmacun (turkish pizza)
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahmacun
<Cantide> lahmacun looks good, too 'o'
 * Cantide jogs to Holland
<Cantide> well, all that food talk made me hungry
<Cantide> so i'm going to start the braai early!
<KilosU> swine
<CanEat> i'm eating one
<CanEat> <CanEat> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010006.JPG
<CanEat> <CanEat> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010011.JPG
<CanEat> Braai was successful '<
<KilosU> eeew
<CanEat> ?
<KilosU> pork
<CanEat> yum yum
<CanEat> but yeah, i prefer beef
<KilosU> yeah im a beef man
<KilosU> sheep alternative
<CanEat> Springbok is amazing
<KilosU> they ok for biltong
<superfly> springbokpastei
<superfly> yes please
<KilosU> reetbok nice as braai meat ot cooking meat
<KilosU> close to beef
<KilosU> rietbok
 * bakuman het nog springbok pastei in die mikrogolf
 * bakuman gaan haal dit
<KilosU> lol'
<KilosU> and warthog boerewors is lekker
<CanEat> warthog is quite pungent
<KilosU> makes great wors
<KilosU> ian is an expert at that
<superfly> yeah, I found warthog quite vinegary
<KilosU> from pulling the trigger to chewing
<bakuman> warthog boerewors == cabanossies?
<KilosU> bakuman, will ask ian about cabanossies
<bakuman> haha okee
<KilosU> he makde wors same way as beef wors with hog just dunno what all herbs and spices he used
<KilosU> hiya superfly 
<superfly> hi KilosU
<KilosU> see my apartheid is working
<KilosU> was a pain goupring all the nick changes
<KilosU> grouping
<KilosU> now they all miiiine
<KilosU> just the maverick one to do
<charlvn> swine - i'm eating one
<charlvn> brilliant :)
<KilosU> haha
<KilosU> unclean animal
<KilosU> bacon and ham are lekker though
<KilosU> and smoked eisbein
<KilosU> daai goed
<charlvn> for the gentiles / heathens / infidel right?
<charlvn> yeah eisbein is good, but i try to avoid pork altogether
<charlvn> from what i've heard it's really not that healthy
<charlvn> because i don't eat it often i also find it has an extremely strong taste, if you're not used to it it's quite disgusting
<KilosU> i just dont like the flavour
<charlvn> yup exactly
<charlvn> i like beef / sheep / chicken etc
<KilosU> thats why it gotta be pickled as in eisbein and smoked as in ham and bacon
<KilosU> its the same as whisky
<CanEat> try what i made - remove the stalk from a mushroom, stuff it with cheese, wrap it in bacon (use toothpicks to hold it in place) and braai it
<KilosU> peeps think its a great drink that you aquire an educated taste for
<CanEat> they're tasty :)
<KilosU> eeeew\
<KilosU> sounds good CanEat 
<KilosU> i love mushroom
<KilosU> makawe
<charlvn> what was that south african irc quote site again? it was based on this https://launchpad.net/lambdacircus
<KilosU> wild ones in natal bigger than a dinner plate
<CanEat> hmm
<charlvn> lol
<CanEat> some people died here from eating the wrong mushrooms the other day
<CanEat> a whole family was wiped out
<KilosU> ya you gotta be careful
<CanEat> yeah
<CanEat> so i'm not going to try any that aren't on a shelf in a shop :p
<CanEat> but my dad knows which ones to eat, so i trust him
<charlvn> ah here it is: http://qdb.slipgate.za.net/
<charlvn> people used to pick mushrooms in the forest in saasveld
<charlvn> they also used to grow weed there (the students)
<charlvn> then the staff or even the police would pull out all the weed
<KilosU> CanEat, try mushrooms fried in butter till nearly done then pour milk in the pan and fry till they done and taste that milk on bread
<charlvn> ah here: http://qdb.slipgate.za.net/FlyingCircus/322
<KilosU> yous make me forget what i was saying man
<KilosU> about the whisky
<KilosU> if you can aquire a taste for it you can save lotsa money on food
<KilosU> because then you can aquire a taste for dog droppings too
<charlvn> :D
<KilosU> horrible smelly stuff whisky
<charlvn> yeah rather give me some fine belgian beer
<KilosU> when i still drank some i wasnt a beer drinker either
<KilosU> bacardi and coke was my favourite
<charlvn> the last week i have been drinking this: http://www.leffe.com/
<charlvn> bruine leffe
<charlvn> bacardi - that's vodka right?
<KilosU> white rum
<charlvn> oh no cuban
<charlvn> interesting
<KilosU> from an island
<charlvn> the head office is in bermuda 
<KilosU> like colddrink
<KilosU> but take it easy
<charlvn> there are also the bacardi breezer but that's a girly drink :D
<KilosU> hehe ya they bringing out extra flavours 
<KilosU> but much better not to drink and spend the money on pc stuff or family if you got one
<charlvn> yup
<KilosU> and big meat
<charlvn> in NL it breezers turned into a bit of a culture with the girls but no straight guy wants to be seen with it now :)
<charlvn> big meat - nice
<charlvn> i got a new microwave from a friend so i want to try it out tonight
<charlvn> i don't normally eat microwave food but in this case i will make an exception :)
<KilosU> lol thats a private joke tween ian his mom and i
<charlvn> ouch
<charlvn> i don't want to know :P
<KilosU> shame when he was about 3 or so we asked him what he wants for his birthday
<KilosU> he said big meat
<charlvn> *phew*
<charlvn> ok what i was expecting was something much worse
<charlvn> that's not so bad
<KilosU> only then we realised we always gave him a small piece of meat with supper
<KilosU> shame
<KilosU> lol you got a dirty mind
<charlvn> usually i don't but that was a bit too weird :P
<KilosU> lol
<KilosU> you actually get lotsa good recipes for micro cooking
<KilosU> some are very lekker
<KilosU> only meat doesnt brown unless you use a browning skillet thing or a browning agent you paint it with
<charlvn> yeah but not healthy ;)
<KilosU> woworcestershire sauce painted onto meat works well and improves the flavour 
<KilosU> micro cooking not healthy?
<charlvn> not typically, the microwave food has a lot of additives in
<KilosU> charlvn, do yous get green mielies there
<charlvn> never seen a green corn here no
<charlvn> but you can buy a lot of stuff at the indian togo
<KilosU> wonderful in the micro
<charlvn> *toko
<charlvn> interesting
<KilosU> 3 mins then turn over three mins
<KilosU> best mielie you ever eaten
<charlvn> nice, sounds good
<charlvn> i like steamed vegatables myself
<charlvn> *vegetable sorry my english is not so good :D
<charlvn> all this talk of vegetables is not good for swine eaters
<bakuman> steamed vegetables as in chicken charlvn ?
<charlvn> lol cheamed vegetables
<charlvn> steamed
<KilosU> veggies are best done in waterless pot
<KilosU> like AMC pots
<KilosU> no water at all
<charlvn> no water? that sounds a bit hard for me
<charlvn> how do the vegetables cook then?
<KilosU> cantides belly full now he fell asleep
<KilosU> they cook in their own juice
<KilosU> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJWhPgeT5yQ
<KilosU> hope that shows how
<KilosU> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKLBXdDmO7I
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> i wonder if you can make your "flied lice" in there too
<KilosU> lol
<KilosU> um
<KilosU> you get plastic rice cooker thingies
<KilosU> put rice in pour boiling water on and close
<KilosU> come back when its done
<KilosU> i do it the hard way onna stove
<zeref> zomg
<zeref> frist tym ever seeing mob justice
<zeref> :-(
<zeref> *first *time
<KilosU> eish
<charlvn> zeref: ???
<magespawn> evening all
<KilosU> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey KilosU 
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charlvn 
<magespawn> whats up peeps?
<charlvn> not much
<charlvn> you?
<magespawn> not much, half the family is asleep
<superfly> ohi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<KilosU> is  ps aux | grep -e routed -e gated
<KilosU> root      4545  0.0  0.0   4388   804 pts/3    S+   21:15   0:00 grep --color=auto -e routed -e gated
<KilosU> good or bad
<KilosU> routed and gated show up in red
<magespawn> no idea
<KilosU> lol join the family
<KilosU> my head is bursting already
<magespawn> stick it in slexy
<KilosU> maybe its a good idea to go sleep rather
<KilosU> ok sec
<KilosU> http://slexy.org/view/s21Pu5Gwu8
<KilosU> i gotta crash magespawn 
<KilosU> night all. sleep tight
<KilosU> maybe you can tell me tomorrow if someone comes up with an answer
<magespawn> will do night KilosU 
<KilosU> both pc's can ping each other but pc2 can ping google via 3g on pc1
<KilosU> ty
<inetpro> Maaz: tell KilosU you are just grepping the grep command
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell KilosU on freenode
<kodez> greetings all
<inetpro> Maaz: tell KilosU you can trick grep not to report itself by enclosing a character in the search string in square brackets: eg  ps aux | grep -e [r]outed
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell KilosU on freenode
<charlvn> dirkvw: problem? :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-14
<KilosU> morning guys
<Cantide> morning everyone~
<KilosU> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> ^^
<KilosU> yo not_found 
<not_found> hey uncle KilosU 
<Cantide> why do you have a U now? KilosMicro?
<KilosU> U for unity , other one is KilosK for kde
<KilosU> so guys can see what i need help on
<KilosU> hehe
<not_found> lol
<not_found> k
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> which do you prefer?
<KilosU> both not as good as gnome2 but kde is a bit easier to use and i can have lotsa desktops
<KilosU> gnome2 was more noob friendly methinks
<Cantide> I liked Gnome2, too
<Cantide> removing the panel at the bottom has hindered my productivity
<KilosU> yeah
<Cantide> but i think Unity + keyboard shortcuts is okay
<Cantide> still not as good
<Cantide> but okay
<KilosU> gnome2 is much quicker
<Cantide> is anyone using webapps in 12.04?
<Cantide> I just tried to install it but it failed
<Cantide> missing 3 dependencies
<KilosU> how did you install it
<KilosU> cli?
<Cantide> terminal
<Cantide> cli = terminal?
<KilosU> if you install synaptic
<Cantide> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature
<KilosU> ya command line interface
<Cantide> i used the instructions at that link
<KilosU> in synaptic one can see what dependancies are and suggested extras
<Cantide> oh, it told me what the dependencies are
<Cantide> but i've no idea how to install them
<Cantide> let me pastebin it..
<KilosU> oh then install them first
<KilosU> oh
<KilosU> do you use aptitude?
<Cantide> http://pastebin.com/jSGC8E9X
<Cantide> yes
<KilosU> use slexy.org
<KilosU> eish
<KilosU> pastebin sucks and takes forever to open here
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> sorry :D
<KilosU> Network problem
<KilosU> Check that the address is spelled correctly, or try searching for the site.
<KilosU> Search with Google
<KilosU> always have probs with pastebin
<KilosU> Cantide, you know what the dependancies are so use aptitude to install them as well as your package
<KilosU> or are they pirate goodies
<Cantide> i think they have been removed
<KilosU> from the repos?
<Cantide> maybe
<KilosU> install synaptic and see if they are in there
<Cantide> trying to get some help on #ubuntu
<KilosU> whew thats a crazy channel
<KilosU> i cant keep up there
<not_found> try #ubuntu-beginners
<not_found> less people
<not_found> less chance for help too unfortunatly
<KilosU> ai
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> they're helping
<Cantide> slowly but surely
<not_found> cool :)
<KilosU> nice
<KilosU> do the -dbg packages do any debugging? or just supply the debugging symbols
<KilosU> as in network-manager-dbg
<KilosU> hi magespawn 
<KilosU> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for KilosU!
<KilosU> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosU
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> anybody here going to be using 12.03?
<zeref> *12.10
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<not_found> not sure about 12.10 vs 12.04... will seee
<zeref> do you think it will be  a great improvemenst as 10.10 was over 10.04?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<not_found> nah
<not_found> 12.04 was the improvement over the ones before
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Vince-0> gday
<Vince-0> waiting for http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
<not_found> ah that is today?!
<not_found> if the site struggles go to youtube.com/live
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> hi not_found, Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<charlvn> i don't hear any sound on that video
<charlvn> is that the idea?
<charlvn> not much happening either
<charlvn> oh i see it only starts at 16:30 right?
<charlvn> ooh nice - you can watch kenyan tv live on youtube http://youtu.be/5Y-hElPWJgQ
<magespawn> hi charlvn 
<magespawn> does kenyan tv have programs worth watching?
<charlvn> magespawn: i assume not :)
<charlvn> magespawn: maybe on the odd occasion - but it's just cool to see
<charlvn> kenya actually has a surprising amount of ict development compared to other african countries (including south africa)
<magespawn> ahh right charlvn
<charlvn> if you compare that to the general economic situation in the country which is actually pretty terrible
<charlvn> i think the gdp per capita is a small fraction of that of south africa even
<charlvn> last i checked
<charlvn> but the country is surprisingly well connected and has a huge mobile penetration rate
<charlvn> i spent a month there last year around august/september
<magespawn> did they not develop a mobile payment system there?
<charlvn> yup
<charlvn> mpesa
<magespawn> do you know what data costs there at what speeds?
<charlvn> the speeds are not great but you can get hsdpa for very cheap
<charlvn> there is an unlimited option which only costs a few euro per month
<charlvn> you won't find any equivalent to that in europe at all
<charlvn> here the hsdpa is outrageously expensive and usually come with limits on the amount of traffic you can do per monthj
<charlvn> *month
<charlvn> 300MB even, or a few GB on the more expensive packages
<magespawn> indeed fair usage policy
<charlvn> fair usage policy?
<magespawn> thats what the cell companies call it on the uncapped data bundles like BIS
<magespawn> you get to use up to a certain amount then they throttle your speed
<charlvn> hmmm
<charlvn> what is strange though is that i can't find the pricing back on the site now
<charlvn> http://www.safaricom.co.ke/personal/internet/data-bundles/prepay-databundles
<charlvn> i can't find the pricing on the unlimited bundles now
<charlvn> hmmm, seems like they took those down - haha!
<magespawn> maybe they did not make enough on those
<charlvn> it used to cost 3000 kenyan shillings per month for unlimited data
<charlvn> that's around 27 euro
<charlvn> at the current exchange rate
<magespawn> so about 300 rand
<charlvn> yeah but i pay twice that per month for my cable :P
<charlvn> ah here is the cable in kenya: http://www.zuku.co.ke/
<charlvn> for about 90 euro you get 20mbps
<charlvn> http://www.zuku.co.ke/triple-play/triple-play-packages.html
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> ok, so i'm using sqlite, and all of a sudden, I can't update the sqlite database
<zeref> i keep getting "Databese locked" error
<zeref> never happened before
<magespawn> do not know that much about sqlite
<magespawn> superfly might be able to help
<superfly> zeref: close everything down, open your db with the command line sqlite3 tool, and run "VACUUM" on each of your tables
<superfly> I think that's how I solved it the last time
<zeref> superfly: is it a pernament solution?
<superfly> zeref: well, it cleans up the db
<zeref> oh dear
<zeref> what just happened there
<zeref> superfly: does vacumm remove all records from the database?
<zeref> or just unlock it?
<magespawn> later all
<charlvn> magespawn: later
<superfly> zeref: no, it cleans up tables
<charlvn> countdown!!!
<KilosU> hmm
<charlvn> youtube is having trouble keeping up it seems
<charlvn> i get buffering every now and then
<KilosU> what you watching charlvn ?
<charlvn> KilosU: the red bull stratos launch
<charlvn> they are in the air now, high up
<charlvn> now to wait for the fall :)
<charlvn> you can follow it live on youtube if you have the internet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<KilosU> nope
<KilosU> more important stuff to use data for
<KilosU> superfly, can you give me a shout when you have some time please.
<KilosU> i got arno in but cant ping google from pc2
<KilosU> pc1 can ping pc2 and vice versa
<superfly> KilosU: can PC2 ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<KilosU> network is unreachable
<KilosU> where you get 8.8.8.8 from?
<KilosU> route -n is http://slexy.org/view/s2aVzkwdAj
<smile4ever> Bright eyes! :) How can you close & fail? :)
<smile4ever> Bright eyes! :) How can you close & fail? :)
<KilosU> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi KilosU :)
<smile4ever> your nick changed :p
<KilosU> ya its my unity drive here
<KilosU> so i dont get kde help here
<KilosU> other one is KilosK so i dont get gnome help there
<superfly> KilosU: what is route -n on PC2?
<smile4ever> I see :)
<smilE> I'm using Enlightenment ;)
<KilosU> superfly,   http://slexy.org/view/s2sdPqk98h
<smilE> why is it called genmask and not submask? :p
<KilosU> it says use interface eth2
<KilosU> is that the prob?
<smilE> Normally it is eth0 I think ;)
<superfly> KilosU: no. what is PC1's IP address?
<smilE> here, i'm using eth1 because of a failure with the built-in eth0 :P
<KilosU> 192.168.1.1
<KilosU> pc2 is 192.168.1.2
<superfly> KilosU: "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1"
<KilosU> on pc2 superfly ?
<superfly> yes
<KilosU> i think thats it superfly 
<superfly> KilosU: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<KilosU> it pinged www.google.com
<KilosU> must it give many lines of info
<KilosU> gives one
<KilosU> with 8.8.8.8 and www.google.com
<smilE> 8.8.8.8 is Google DNS o;O
<smilE> :o
<KilosU> ah
<KilosU> still only shows one line, before it said network unreachable
<KilosU> oh no report on packet loss so didnt go there
<KilosU> nope superfly dont work but doesnt say net unavailable anymore
<KilosU> so we moved one step forward
<superfly> KilosU: can you show me the output of the ping command please?
<KilosU> superfly,  PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<inetpro> good evening
<KilosU> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro watching the #livejump
<inetpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<inetpro> almost 4million peeps watching right now
 * inetpro watching at 240p to reduce bw utilisation
<inetpro> now at almost 95,000 ft of the 120,000 ft
<KilosU> inetpro, who is jumping so far?
<KilosU> or what?
<inetpro> KilosU: Felix Baumgartner going to jump at 120,000 ft
<inetpro> freefall from the edge of space
<KilosU> sjoe
<inetpro> trying to break the sound barrier in a 120,000 ft jump over New Mexico
<inetpro> will be a new record
<inetpro> very very interesting
<inetpro> now over 30km above earth
<inetpro> 100,000 ft
 * KilosU thinks falling off the bed is too far to fall
<inetpro> roflol
<inetpro> +4.5m peeps watching now
<inetpro> on youtube
<KilosU> wow all that lovely data
<inetpro> 33km up
<KilosU> sjoe
<inetpro> 110,000 ft now
<smilE> no :o
<smilE> 111 000 :)
<inetpro> record of highest manned balloon flight now broken, 113,740 ft
<inetpro> now +120,000 ft
<inetpro> almost getting ready to jump
<smile4ever> They are to high now :p
<inetpro> +6.2m viewers on youtube
<inetpro> tension rising as he goes through the checklist
<zeref> heh, what i'm iI missing out on?
<inetpro> zeref: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<zeref> ta
<magespawn> none of it is supported on mobile devices
<inetpro> magespawn: that is sad
 * inetpro was looking for such a link previoulsy as well
<magespawn> ahh well such is life
<inetpro> door opened
<magespawn> just have to watch the recorded one
<magespawn> did they say how long the free fall would be?
<smile4ever> keep your eyes open :D
<inetpro> there he goes, 7.5m peeps watching
<zeref> fail internet is fail
<KilosU> ai
<zeref> will have to watch the recorded version
<smile4ever> zeref :(
<smile4ever> almost 8 million people
<smile4ever> :)
<magespawn> have you guys noticed the visitor in #linux-studies?
<KilosU> thats a very poisonous kinda snake if i member right
<inetpro> all done
<KilosU> is he down inetpro ?
<inetpro> yep
<KilosU> did he make the sound barrier bit
<KilosU> ty for the running commentory
 * inetpro stopped watching now
<inetpro> that was more than 200MB
<inetpro> KilosU: I'm not sure about the sound barrier, will have get that confirmation
<inetpro> went way to quick for me
<Kerbero> yeah
<KilosU> sjoe
<Kerbero> my phone rang just before he jumped, got back and his shoot was open
<KilosU> it will be on the news on idiot box sometime
<Kerbero> way too quick
<inetpro> amazing!
 * inetpro still feeling some pressure
<inetpro> so many things that could have gone wrong
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<KilosU> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> KilosU: Sure
<KilosU> and a valium for inetpro 
<inetpro> I been following the story for some time but almost missed it today
<KilosU> next bi thing is breaking the landspeed record
<KilosU> will be in 2013 on one of our flats inna desert
<KilosU> they reckon they gonna top 1000 mph
<inetpro> KilosU: interesting, who and where?
<KilosU> i watched it on tv about 2 hours ago on carteblanche i think
<not_found> who watched the jump?!!
<inetpro> not_found: eh!
<not_found> the highest jump ever made by a person?
<not_found> from 38 freaking km up?!!
<inetpro> not_found: yep
<not_found> was brilliant :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and KilosU!
<inetpro> o/
<inetpro> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<not_found> hi inetpro ... and all
<not_found> was thinking oh oh when he was spinning
<inetpro> not_found: that was just awesome!
<not_found> best movie I have seen all year... several years :p
<inetpro> Maaz: last tweet from workaholicblake
<Maaz> inetpro: No such twit
<inetpro> Maaz: last tweet by workaholicblake
<Maaz> inetpro: No such twit
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> he says; "The irony is, #LiveJump has categorically proven that Red Bull does not give you wings. "
<inetpro> :-)
<not_found> haha
<not_found> well he did go pretty high initially
<not_found> seems this broke the net... no youtube loading.. even online game crashing out
<inetpro> even kilos is gone
<not_found> wow... the end of the internet... 
<Kerbero> haha
<not_found> k me reboot... windows can't handle the awesome
<Kerbero> redbull crashed internet :P
<not_found> if anything can I guess it would be them
<not_found> ah game is back youtube still down
<magespawn> does anyone know if they are going to put up the recording?
<not_found> should be several vids coming up... edited etc...
<inetpro> magespawn: I'm sure you will read and see lots of it in delayed fashion even on TV
<magespawn> they did not show the full video of his test jump
<Tonberry> ok who killed youtube?
 * inetpro loves the realtime world
<inetpro> Tonberry: was me
<magespawn> do not have/watch tv
<inetpro> oops Tonberry, I meant not me :-)
<inetpro> I stopped watching a while after he landed
<Tonberry> i'm not even trying to watch the jump
<magespawn> that must have set some sort of record for live views of one event
<inetpro> the largest number of live viewers I noticed was just over 7.5m as he was jumping
<inetpro> wb KilosU
<KilosU> grrr
<KilosU> fiddle with eth cable and 8ta disappears
<KilosU> ty inetpro 
<KilosU> need info 
<KilosU> tablet and lg android fone
<KilosU> need a cable to connect them
<KilosU> will be usb to usb but the same as the usb in pc
<KilosU> male I think
<inetpro> KilosU: wth are you trying now?
<KilosU> what would one call the cable that can connect 2 flash drives together
<magespawn> not sure that is even possible
 * inetpro has never even given that a thought
<magespawn> you might need to custom make something like that, and then it might not communicate without custom software
<Kerbero> the hardware needs to support it first
<Tonberry> i'm reasonably sure it is not possible
<Kerbero> the tablet needs to be able to do usb host mode
<Tonberry> ok tablet to tablet case maybe
<Tonberry> not flashdrive to flashdrive...
<Kilos-> its the easiest way to explain what it must be
<Kilos-> its to connect a tablet to a lg android
<Kerbero> Kilos-: google to see if the tablet can be a usb host
<magespawn> http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/34741/can-an-android-tablet-serve-as-usb-host-and-be-charged-simultaneously-through-a
 * inetpro agrees with Tonberry that flashdrive to flashdrive does not make sense at all
<inetpro> but even tablet to mobile sounds like a mission
<magespawn> i think KilosU was just using it to describe the connectors
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos-> inetpro, its just to explain what ends the cable must have
<Kilos-> i dunno if its male or female
<Kerbero> Kilos-: you want to use the phone's internet on the tablet?
<inetpro> Kilos-: I guess you mean mini-USB to mini-USB?
<Kilos-> she says same plugs that will accept sticks on both sides
<Kilos-> so standard size usb
<inetpro> interesting
<Kerbero> that is with the normal usb cables already attached
<Kerbero> so three cables in total connected end to end
<Kerbero> makes sense
<Kilos-> she will most likely use the fone to pc cable into one end of the new cable
<Kerbero> but, Kilos-, is it for internet?
<Kilos-> sec ill see if she answeres on mxit
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos-> its to connect a memory stick to the tablet Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kilos-> she reckons they are available overseas but not in sa?
<Kerbero> well i see something similar for another tablet
<Kerbero> http://www.androidcentral.com/how-use-your-usb-flash-drives-nexus-7-root
<Kerbero> but as i said, you need to make sure the tablet can be a usb host
<Kerbero> the usb chipset inside the tablet needs to support it first
<Kilos-> will tell her
 * inetpro tuning in to listen to the conference at http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<inetpro> hmm... not a lot happening there yet
<magespawn> inetpro what conference is that? not opening for me
<magespawn> okay just got it now
<inetpro> magespawn: interviews
<inetpro> sorry "press conference"
<inetpro> looks like there's another delay
<Kilos-> Kerbero, gimme a shout when you have time to try sort this network please
<Kerbero> tomorrow maybe
<Kilos-> when its suits you
<Kilos-> got them pinging each other but cant get out with pc2
<magespawn> that stick mount looke like you can use it to mount external storage, so you could link a phone and a tablet
<Kilos-> thats what she wants to do magespawn 
<Kilos-> use a stick on the tablet
<magespawn> you would need a usb cable with micro on one side with the female on the other
<magespawn> stickmount from the play store
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos-> what will use the micro side?
<magespawn> if you need to make one you can find the pin out on the net
<magespawn> the tablet
<Kilos-> oh isnt tablet standard usb?
<magespawn> not usually
<magespawn> what tablet is it?
<Kilos-> itab sis says
<Kilos-> is there such a thig
<Kilos-> thing
<magespawn> not sure
<magespawn> ipad maybe?
<Kilos-> most of the info i get is second hand via sister
<magespawn> if you can the make/model that will help
<Kilos-> i have asked 3 times
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos-> no reply as yet
<magespawn> cool no worries
<Kilos-> women
<Kilos-> lol magespawn why didnt you chat to the guy on the study channel?
<magespawn> am there now
<Kilos-> funny okey
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> konbanwa minasan
<Kilos-> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos- 
<magespawn> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> i stopped watching the red bull event thing, got bored after a while and then started watching anime
<charlvn> there are so many new good series coming out at the moment
<Kilos-> magespawn, its a vodafone tablet
<charlvn> the previous season was somewhat disappointing
<magespawn> huawei?
<magespawn> maybe get them to stick a picture up or something?
<Kilos-> she says vodafone tablet
<magespawn> just need to try and pin down what model, so we can find out if it hardware support it? 
<Kilos-> sis just foned her awake will try get a pic from her tomorrow
<Kilos-> sigh
<magespawn> cool probable a huawei
<Kilos-> ty magespawn 
<Kilos-> vodafone smarttab 10
<Kilos-> magespawn, where would you find the make
<Kilos-> not behind battery like a cell
<magespawn> no let me google that
<Kilos-> is sudo aptitude same on redhat as on bebian?
<charlvn> no redhat has yum
<Kilos-> are your cli commands the same i mean
<Kilos-> ohy my
<charlvn> actually i don't know what the new official redhat has, i normally only use fedora or centos
<Kilos-> so you cant use gedit
<charlvn> i use oracle linux for something and that's basically almost a copy of redhat
<charlvn> but redhat-based distro's use only rpm (equivalent of dpkg) and yum (equivalent of apt)
<Kilos-> this is on PCLinuxOS
<charlvn> gedit? i'm sure there must be a package for it
<charlvn> gedit is so standard
<not_found> 8.1 mill views and the tubes are back
<charlvn> not_found: what do you mean?
<magespawn> found this http://www.gsmarena.com/vodafone_smart_tab_10-4527.php 
<not_found> oh the views of the jump
<not_found> live ppl watching I saw go over 8 mil
<magespawn> and this http://www.vodafone.com/content/index/about/what/devices/vodafone_smart_tab.html
<Kilos-> so what is it then?
<magespawn> brb Kilos- 
<Kilos-> k
<magespawn> looks like it is one made for vodafone, i will need to dig a bit deeper. i will have a look from the shop tomorrow
<Kilos-> np magespawn ty
<Kilos-> kinda crash time hey?
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> not_found: interesting, thanks
<magespawn> later all good night
<charlvn> not_found: wow! not bad
<charlvn> not_found: the video stream dropped frequently with me though
<charlvn> not_found: then i just got buffering and i had to reload the page to start it back up again
<charlvn> nn
<inetpro> cool, looks like we have something coming up now
<inetpro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> impressive speed
<inetpro> Felix Baumgartner fell 119,846 ft before his parachute opened
<inetpro> Max velocity 373 meters/second
<inetpro> 1348 km/h
<inetpro> Mach 1.24
<not_found> happened to me once
<not_found> awesome... was wondering abou tthe speed
<not_found> so 3 out of 4 records
<not_found> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-07
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> wbb, still trying to find my unity drive and get saved commands etc
<Squirm> morning
 * nlsthzn is going to be a daddy again :p
 * nlsthzn goes for some ZZZZ's... night shift and all 
<nlsthzn> bay
<nlsthzn> bye even
<Kilos> hi psyatw
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy got this inna mail http://www.facebook.com/l/hAQF7aYKa/web.guru99.com/perl-tutorials/
<Kilos> dunno why peeps always go through facebook
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi mazal
<mazal> Gaanit daar ?
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl_
<Kilos> and Xethrontoo
<Kilos> ai!
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi cha
<psyatw> charl_: 
<psyatw> good afternoon
<psyatw> and Xethron and sakhi
<inetpro> good mornings
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro
<Kilos> moenie te hard werk nie julle. 
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> En baai
<Kilos> lo inetpro  did lyk of dit wil storm
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<inetpro> do I have half an hour?
<Kilos> ja man maar ons het dit baie nodig
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<inetpro> ty
 * inetpro shall be back laters
 * Kilos holds thumbs so we dont get a wet pro
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday long time no see. you ok girl?
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: it raining there? 
 * inetpro made it home before the big storm
<Kilos> you at home inetpro ?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> not a drop here yet
<inetpro> Those clouds are very dark 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i hope we get some
<inetpro> Yep I also hope that. Very very dry here now
<Kilos> yip just dust no grass
<inetpro> What do you feed your sheep now? 
<Kilos> i give them concentrate and they eat whatever dry grass they find
<inetpro> Gonna take a while to get something green even if it rains today 
<Kilos> yeah 2 weeks
<inetpro> We'll need a lot more 
<Kilos> has it stopped already?
<Kilos> i switch off so power cut dont kill pc
<Kilos> bbl
 * Symmetria growls at plex media server
<Kilos> big storm. 5 power cuts but min rain. will check how much in the morning
<Kilos> inetpro: check by you too hey?
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: I got 10mm
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> will let you know tomorrow
<inetpro> also had a power failure but all back on again
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<Symmetria> sup
<not_found> o/
<Symmetria> heh every time I think Im gonna be spending a few weeks at home
<Symmetria> plans seem to change
<Symmetria> just found out I gotta be in Paris on wednesday next week and Amsterdam on the saturday after that
<not_found> world travler :)
<Symmetria> heh haven't spent more than 9 days in the same country for the last 8 months
<Symmetria> well, 9 consecutive days
<not_found> frequent flyer miles must be adding up then
<Symmetria> heh yes
<charl_> Symmetria: sounds crazy, but enjoy your flights
<charl_> i'm off to bed, nn all
<not_found> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-08
<charl_> good morning
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Symmetria> morning
 * Symmetria sighs
<Symmetria> Paris next week, Amsterdam the week after, home for a week, then california for a week, then nairobi for a week, then home for a week and then ivory coast for a week
 * Symmetria wonders when he will get more than 10 days at home
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<psyatw> morning Kilos
<psyatw> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi psyatw
<bakuman> hi all
<charl_> Symmetria: by the sound of it you spend more time in the air than on the ground
<bakuman> With with all these "uncapped dstv steaming" and "uncapped gaming" promotions from telkom, do you guys think we would be able to get uncapped to ubuntu repos?
<Symmetria> lol I just worked out my total travel bill 
<Symmetria> for the last 8 months
<Symmetria> including air tickets and hotels
<Symmetria> its sitting at close to 1.5 mil
<charl_> well, if you make more money by traveling, it's worth while
<bduk> Symmetria: Are you braging or complaining?
<charl_> hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgeUTg1Hu4I
<charl_> Remote Controlled Segway Gets Beer 
<charl_> i see there is an official south african arch linux irc channel on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_Channels
<charl_> i checked it out but it's empty though
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here on a relatively high speed connection?
<tinuva> what do you want to test Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> tinuva curious to see what speeds people get from http://kdnbounce.alstonnetworks.net/speedtest
<tinuva> oh blegh we dont peer with liquidtelecom yet, so wont be that good from here
<Symmetria> why dont you peer yet ;p
<Symmetria> are you on nap?
<Symmetria> or at jinx?
<tinuva> we on napafrica ct1 but not napafrica jb1
<tinuva> not at jinx either
<Symmetria> aahhh 
<maiatoday> Symmetria, 28Mbps down 16.2 Mbps up
<maiatoday> when connecting to MTN I get 88Mbps down 82 Mbps down
<maiatoday> not my home isp, and work is quiet now
<maiatoday> anyway bye all, have to go home to my slow internet connection :(
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> channel has been quite today
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you charl_ ?
<charl_> i'm good thanks yourself
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :)
<charl_> :)
<Cantide> o_o
<nlsthzn> oO
<nlsthzn> <(^_^)>
<Cantide> hi~
<nlsthzn> o/
<Cantide> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3020576167 hihihihihi
<charl_> hey Cantide 
<charl_> how's it going my man !
<charl_> you in korea
<Cantide> hey charl~~
<Cantide> it is going well!!
<Cantide> yeah, i am :)
<Cantide> how about you?
<nlsthzn> sweet d/l speed
<Cantide> yeah, not bad... this is in a hotel though
 * nlsthzn hopes Cantide plays starcraft then :)
<charl_> Cantide: is that 100mbps ethernet?
<Cantide> not in my own place until Friday... and then i won't have a pc or connection though
<Cantide> charl_: I have no idea what this is... just a hotel PC...
<charl_> oh i see ok
<charl_> you're in a country that manufactures half the world's electronics i bet pcs are cheap there
<charl_> or not
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> when i get my own place, i will get a PC
<Cantide> miiiight go for a desktop
<Cantide> although a laptop would be easier for now
<charl_> no man desktops are old school
<charl_> although they are easier to expand if you want to do gaming and such
<Cantide> well...
<Cantide> if i get a laptop
<charl_> at work i also still use a desktop but i use it for development purposes and i have a bunch of VMs i need to run
<Cantide> i will probably buy a screen, keyboard, mouse etc. anyway
 * nlsthzn is a gamer thus desktops ftw
<Cantide> yes :)
 * Cantide agrees with nlsthzn 
<charl_> if you don't need to carry it around it doesn't really matter
<Cantide> well, i will be staying in my apartment for a year
<Cantide> and i will have a computer at work
<Cantide> so it could very easily stay in one place :p
<charl_> yeah
<Cantide> ah... sleep time -.-
<Cantide> reaaally late now..
<charl_> of yeah for you it must be
<charl_> enjoy !
<charl_> and good luck in korea !
<Cantide> '-'/
<Cantide> thanks~
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman long time no see
<Kilos> Maaz: is http://onnet.8ta.com. down
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz:  is http://onnet.8ta.com down
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, http://onnet.8ta.com/onnet/public/checkOnnet is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> and the fly having server probs looks like
<Kilos> hi inetpro_ waar kom die stert vandaan
<who_da_fly> me?
<who_da_fly> perhaps
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday superfly 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos superfly 
<Kilos> what bust superfly ?
<Kilos> the wonderfull internet
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi maiatoday, Kilos 
<superfly> hi maiatoday, Kilos
<charl_> hi superfly 
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ohi
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi charl_ ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
<Squirm> oh hai Trixar_za 
<Squirm> bit more than halfway through John Dies
<Squirm> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm hows things
<Trixar_za> I'm trying to pack my python script to a single exe file using pyinstaller
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: that could be interesting
<Trixar_za> Getting Python 2.5.4 because I hear you have to jump through hoops to make it work with 2.6+, including the need for several extensions
<Squirm> I can turn on and off little LEDs using PiUI and my Raspberry Pi
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> That's probably just useful for the geek factor of it
<Squirm> PiUi is a web interface for a python application - really easy to use
<Squirm> so, now, imagine replacing LEDs with lights in your house
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> or your geyser
<Squirm> which, in the next month, I'd have done
<Trixar_za> Well that could be useful
<Trixar_za> And if you link it to a simple USB driven motion sensitive webcam, you can make it turn on the lights when you enter the room and turn them off when you leave
<Squirm> I was thinking more RFID tags, but motion works too...
<Trixar_za> I used to work for a guy that used normal webcams with this software that made it detect human faces, so it had a similar effect
<Trixar_za> He used it to record video as a semi-security system
<Squirm> I'd like to use the Pi as a number plate recognition system at the schools gate
<Squirm> well, basically take a photo and have it timestamped, etc
<Squirm> for future reference
<Trixar_za> Well that's a pain in the ass
<Trixar_za> Threading daemons isn't supported until python 2.6
<Trixar_za> So the program doesn't exit cleanly
<Kilos> hmm...
<Trixar_za> Kilos: My sister has gotten Telkom Mobile too. Mostly for our favorite 2GB+1GB deal :P
<Kilos> cool trix
<Kilos> i got big hanging probs here today
<Kilos> dunno why
<Kilos> will try sort it
<Trixar_za> Yeah, me too :/
<Kilos> yhou too?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but I have a ZNC connected here, so you don't really see it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whew what a business
<Kilos> back on old maverick drive. if probs start again i gotta look at m/board or cpu causing the probs
<Kilos> you also got hanging probs Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Just with the connection - it drops constantly
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, if I switch the phone over to GPRS/EDGE, it runs pretty well
<Kilos> ah no my connection be kiff. pc be the hanging thing
<Kilos> can you set it to auto
<Kilos> its the tower swopping to slow mode
<Kilos> auto or any i think it is
<zeref> sign
<Kilos> ?
<zeref> fail
<Kilos> whats failing zeref ?
<zeref> guys, I'm busy playing around setting up apache as a reverse proxy.But I'm stuck here: http://pastebin.com/B8rCR39i
<inetpro> uh!?
<inetpro> Hello World!
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> hmmm
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> the pro and his gang died
<Kilos> im ok ty nlsthzn  and you lad?
<Kilos> using maverick
<nlsthzn> always good thanks...
<nlsthzn> we are going here https://www.yaswaterworld.com/en tomorrow :p
<Kilos> ah they have waterworlds as well
<Kilos> with slides and stuff?
<nlsthzn> 42 different rides
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> going to try :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hello cocoon what crashed?
<Kilos> aw i was too slow
<nlsthzn> Kilos: what do you mean the pro and his gang died?
<Kilos> him and plus2 and one more use same server
<Kilos> mzo
<nlsthzn> ah ok :)
<Kilos> so the firms server has crashed
<Kilos> so if you watch most likely hibana will come on some time
<Kilos> and the monkey dunno how to show away
<Kilos> i go crash as well. night nlsthzn and all lurkers. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> night uncle Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-10
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Jy moet reg maak al weer boetie" 11 hours, 25 minutes and 50 seconds ago
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> more mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit daar ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> redelik dankie en self mazal 
<mazal> Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sukkel net met harde skywe wat oppak maar miskien is dit die nuutse kernel ding wat te veel is vir die pc
<Kilos> als het goed gewerk tot laaste upgrade en toe begin dinge hang
<Kilos> hows the job ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> great so far :-)
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> ah i better give my weekly smileys
<mazal> hehehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> popcorn, sarmies, no traffic, wear shorts and sandals if you want, good people
<mazal> Weekly nogal
<Kilos> :) :-) <3
<Kilos> wow thats lekker ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ja man ek doen nie die goed die hele tyd nie
<Kilos> harde werk
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy!
<superfly> glad to hear you're settling in
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning liamT 
<liamT> morning
<Kilos> ohi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi inetpro what broke?
<Kilos> hmm... skaam om te sê
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! No time to talk really...
<inetpro> massive problems all over the show
<Kilos> ok good luck fixing
<inetpro> Kilos: ty
<Xethron> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ai! inetpro , storm kom
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!, Thanks.
 * inetpro lewe darem nog
<inetpro> die liggaam kry darem nog asem en die skip het nog nie helemal gesink nie
<Trixar_za> Learnin' Pyside
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when it gets near here im  gonna switch off
<Trixar_za> Ok, this is insanely easy to pick up
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro is jy nat?
<Kilos> Maaz:  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz:  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hey clever peeps, what will -f do when used with fsck?
<Kilos> it isnt in man fsck
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<Kilos> hi theblazehen hows things
<inetpro> Kilos: ek is hoog en droog
<inetpro> iemand het my betyds gewaarsku 
<inetpro> maar sit net al weer sonder krag 
<inetpro> en na 'n rowwe dag is my batterye ook alweer pap
<Kilos> ai! inetpro 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-11
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos, everyone
<Kilos> hmm... nlsthzn  you showing away
 * nlsthzn must be away then
<Kilos> how was waterworld
<Kilos> you stiff and sore
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> drove there, had fun, drove all the way back and even went for karate practice
<nlsthzn> this morning feels like a truck hit me :
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz:  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wbb
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<nlsthzn> new libreoffice pretty sweet
<nlsthzn> opened a difficult spreadhseet in the new ms format and handled it no worries ;)_
<charl_> nlsthzn: very nice, which version?
<charl_> the one that comes with ubuntu 13.04 ?
<nlsthzn> Version: 4.1.1.2
<nlsthzn> not sure which comes with ubuntu 13.04
<charl_> another week or two until the next release of ubuntu
<charl_> anyone planning release parties?
<nlsthzn> nah... been there done that :)
<nlsthzn> was fun but gets old after some time IMO
<charl_> dunno never been at a release party
<charl_> i'm not that happy about a release :P
<charl_> oktoberfest is a much better party :D
<nlsthzn> :)
<plustwo> afternoon all. o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo long time no see
<plustwo> hi Kilos; travelling places these days. howdy?
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> good day
<nlsthzn> perhaps
<magespawn> indeed
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> or better, i wish you a good day
<nlsthzn> Peace be upon you
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy al reggemaak
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> you well magespawn ?
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> yes thanks, and you?
<Kilos> ok ty
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<magespawn> how have things been going?
<Kilos> quiet
<magespawn> everyone busy?
<Kilos> must be , or else run outa stuff to say
<magespawn> do not like talking
<magespawn> i have to go again, i will be coming in again more often as things stabilise
<magespawn> bye
<kbmonkey> hello
<Symmetria> sup
 * Symmetria is buying a *HUGE* server for hosting gaming servers in East Africa :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey howsit?
<kbmonkey> lekker sir, how is it there?
<kbmonkey> having a nice cup of tea
<Kilos> good too ty
<Kilos> you must give me your veggie curry recipe
<kbmonkey> I can find you one. that last one was not made by me
<Kilos> did you enjoy it?
<Kilos> then get from the maker
<Kilos> i dont want internet recipes
<kbmonkey> they too far away but I know many other people I can get from!
<Kilos> hehe ok whenever. but gotta be good same as golddish veggie curry
<kbmonkey> I'll do that for you. but with curry it is technique over ingredients. I made many times and it takes some practice
<Kilos> i make a mean meat curry but havent master a proper veggie curry yet
<Kilos> hows work kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> ag it is okay Kilos. boss is in the country this week so had busy time with meetings. then we had to let go of the new guy who was on a trial-basis, so the two remaining of us have a lot of extra work to pick up.
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> you know, this week I saw atleast 3 blue-screens on various pc's in the office. and then nogal random hangs that last a minute then it carries on. it is really funny to see these things happening!
<kbmonkey> it makes me smile. ha ha.
<Kilos> win peeps call it the blue screen of death
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> there is only one true and satisfying way to boot a computer
<Kilos> do you know what caused it?
<Kilos> yeah with a linux live cd
<kbmonkey> with a steel tip shoe
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> yes, I believe windows caused it. I need to apply the ubuntu patch... ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly  you been gone all day
<Kilos> b
<Kilos> wb too
<superfly> yes, been busy all day
<Kilos> how was your trip onna boat?
<kbmonkey> hello and welcome back superfly 
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> sleep well mate
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-12
<zeref> :YawwwwN:
<zeref> herro ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> always good uncle Kilos:)
<Kilos> you clever, can one wget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov17bRbtCxU
<nlsthzn> I never tried to use wget for youtube vids... I installed minitube to do that...
<Kilos> sis wants it but i dont wanna go there, data min atm
<nlsthzn> if you want I can rip it and give you a link to use wget with?
<Kilos> please nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> what bitrate would you prefer, normal or HD (will effect size)
<Kilos> how much diffs?
<nlsthzn> dunno.. let me see
<nlsthzn> ah that an old song... reminds me of growing up :)
<Kilos> hd is high definition hey? its audio i want not a video
<Kilos> yeah very catchy song too. play it loud and now now everyone is singing it
<nlsthzn> well the HD will also have better audio ... so what I will do is get the vid, rip the audio and make a link for you...
<Kilos> ty so much
<Kilos> i go feed sheep quick
<nlsthzn> no hd available... so got 360p file is 21mb
<zeref> nlsthzn: Could you perhaps provide insight into http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19331550/database-change-with-software-update?
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> zeref: wow... way above my paygrade...
<Kilos> isnt the audio only about 4m
<nlsthzn> Kilos: that is the size of the video... busy installing a converter... will have a smaller file soon :)
<Kilos> ah cool ty
<zeref> nlsthzn: lol
<kbmonkey> hello there
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<nlsthzn> just busy uploading... link will be forthcoming shortly... file size 4.2mb
 * Kilos hates youtube i dont want videos of everything
<Kilos> thats great ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> why then go to a site dedicated to videos 
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos  - I agree man :)
<nlsthzn> that is like going to the bank and complaining cause you hate money :p
<Kilos> its the only link i found for that song nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i bang to just go to other places
<kbmonkey> zeref, you can either use a migration tool, that requires some setup. or you can write the sql to do the upgrade and run it during an upgrade process.
<Kilos> but every thing nowadays is youtube/watch
<confluency> You can extract the sound from youtube videos. It's a bit involved, but it's possible. And it's often impossible to find really really obscure songs anywhere.
<confluency> (...else.)
<zeref> kbmonkey: thanks, how would the sql do it? could you perhaps send linky or example?
<confluency> You download it with youtube-dl, and then use some app related to mplayer. I can't remember what it is; it has changed recently (the old one became obsolete).
<confluency> Oh, snap. I see nlsthzn already mentioned this. :)
<confluency> I think there are howtos on the intertubes.
<kbmonkey> you can use youtube-dl, a command line tool to download yt videos
<confluency> Yes.
<kbmonkey> I also use videotop instead
<kbmonkey> also, you can play a youtube link directly through mplayer, and possibly pipe it through to extract the audio, all without downloading
<Kilos> the trick is to rip the audio from there without having to see the whole video too
<nlsthzn> yup... video was 20mb
<nlsthzn> audio rip only 4mb
<kbmonkey> it will need to download the entire stream regardless of what you do with it, unfortunately
<Kilos> thats why it helps to have friends with uncapped
<nlsthzn> I used minitube to get the vid and soundkonverter for the audio... both which are just gui front-ends to all the decoders already on the system (ffmpeg etc)
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> Maaz, nlsthzn ==
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> :'(
<Kilos> Maaz, nlsthzn ++
<Kilos> Maaz, karma
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> ai! i forgot that too
<nlsthzn> lol
<kbmonkey> zeref, I cant help you there. the script is totally dependant on your database structure
<Kilos> Maaz, karma nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Kilos: nlsthzn has karma of 2
<kbmonkey> you will need to learn how to do database alters, and script those by hand
<nlsthzn> whoohoo...
<kbmonkey> what is karma?
<nlsthzn> stuff you can give in for toys
<nlsthzn> at the end of your life
<nlsthzn> :p
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> its like a gauge of how helpfull a person has been
<kbmonkey> my karma ran over my dogma
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> but peeps have forgotten to do the ++ when someone has been helped
<Kilos> Maaz, karma superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly has karma of 23
<Kilos> hes the leader methinks
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn kbmonkey weird things here, my 500g drive that was so crashed that bios didnt even see it is working again but with power from another psu outside pc
<Kilos> and fsck -f from maverick
<Kilos> diskutility shows it has 3 bad sectors
<nlsthzn> weird
<Kilos> i think my m/board is corrupt
<nlsthzn> sounds like the PSU
<nlsthzn> perhaps
<nlsthzn> Kilos: that mp3 may have some adds of other songs at the end it seems... perhaps you might need to edit it slightly... if you have audacity
<Kilos> np ty nlsthzn , nice song though hey?
<nlsthzn> well it does bring back a lot of memories :)
<nlsthzn> when I was a wee lad :p
<nlsthzn> oh I don't think anyone was here when I mentioned it last time... I am going to be a dad again :D
<Kilos> oh my congrats nlsthzn 
<Kilos> but the child will be an arab
<Kilos> mommy must come home for birthing or then you got visa probs again
<kbmonkey> zeref, I'll write you a reply on SO. Do you have a sample code that connects/creates a sqlite db in python I can play with?
<kbmonkey> oh that is weird Kilos, best to not use the psu again in case it damages something for good!
<kbmonkey> wow nlsthzn congrats on the new little one :)
<Kilos> i just put it in here a week or so ago kbmonkey because the other one was giving probs
<nlsthzn> thanks all... and yes, visa's and passports are going to be a PITA... but what to do 
<Kilos> thats part of the reason im stretching data so i can maybe upgrade the pc
<nlsthzn> what system you got now uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, maybe its easier to get the child registered there and then sort visa stuff with za
<nlsthzn> Kilos: we won't be going home for the birth etc so it will have to happen that way
<Kilos> im on unity 12.04 here now but have another drive with kubuntu 12.04 and an old one with maverick
<nlsthzn> I meant hardware...
<Kilos> oh a p4 dual core by gigabyte
<nlsthzn> I have a mobo / cpu /ram here that I can get sent to SA with the next oppertunity...
<nlsthzn> it is a core 2 quad Q6600...
<nlsthzn> was the first quad out there but still rock solid...
<Kilos> whew that sounds good
<Kilos> any quad is better than dual
<nlsthzn> let me see what I can arange ... no promises on when however...
<Kilos> these old ones that use ddr ram you battle to get ram
<nlsthzn> I won't sent the cpu cooler, that to big and heavy... will need to arrange for one inside SA
<Kilos> np ty
<nlsthzn> this one uses DDR2... it has 4gb
<Kilos> wonderful ddr2 is easily available
<zeref> kbmonkey: http://pastebin.com/NrtmvGVM
<nlsthzn> cool, because more memory is always good :)
<Kilos> yeah the drr comes only in 1g and smaller and i tried 2 1g's here but they clashed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> murphy-as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<Kilos> Maaz, karma kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey has karma of 2
<Kilos> Maaz, karmaladder
<Maaz> Kilos: 0: superfly (23), 1: cocooncrash (19), 2: tumbleweed (16), 3: maiatoday (11), 4: drubin (10), 5: Vhata (8), 6: morgs (8), 7: Kilos (8), 8: highvoltage (7), 9: confluency (6), 10: inetpro (4), 11: nuvolari (3), 12: Symmetria (3), 13: ubuntu-za (2), 14: russell (2), 15: |3o|3 (2), 16: yusuf (2), 17: nlsthzn (2), 18: queery (2), 19: maverick (2), 20: magespawn
<Maaz> (2), 21: kbmonkey (2), 22: sars (1), 23: youtube-dl (1), 24: ScorpKing (1), 25: Web Afric…
<kbmonkey> thanks zeref, I am having a look :]
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> what a schlep tablets are
<Kilos> android same as everything else, each manufacturer has to change things
<nlsthzn> android is the awesome
<Kilos> yeah but too much for old heads to figure
<Kilos> keeps sis busy though
<Mezenir> good thanks
<nlsthzn> android is easier than learning ubuntu ;)
<Kilos> no there aint a help channel on irc
<Kilos> ubuntu was a lekker experience for me
<Kilos> found help and friends
 * nlsthzn wonders if Kilos has actually looked for help... there is IRC channels for everything 
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> there are channels >.<
<nlsthzn> stupid grammer
<Kilos> she needs the help not me
<Kilos> i see andchat is the app for them
<nlsthzn> for IRC... 
<nlsthzn> there are many apps that can be used...
<nlsthzn> the trick is to get one that has a way to autocomplete nicks cause it is always annoying writitng them out and getting them wrong
<Kilos> lemme see if she can work out how to find the song onna stick first
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> needs a file browser
<Kilos> her model doesnt have a nice user guide yet
 * nlsthzn needs to get his phone to see what he uses ;p
<Kilos> so i got her some common android userguide
<Kilos> and she has her daughters fone book as well
<nlsthzn> es file explorer is good and powerful
<nlsthzn> works well to browse files
<nlsthzn> copy/paste etc.
<Kilos> lemme see what she has
<kbmonkey> zeref, I updated my answer with your code sample. I hope that helps!
<kbmonkey> this is kinda fun, I always wanted to try sqlite in python, now I have :]
<zeref> ahhh, thanks kbmonkey, that was what I was looking for :)
<zeref> just one thing. After each make_* statement, shouldnt you connection.commit()?
<kbmonkey> noo problem. you should let me know if you put your program on github or somewhere, it sounds interesting
<kbmonkey> it does not matter to commit each time, it works the same
<zeref> k cool
<zeref> it's on github atm
<zeref> https://github.com/zerefs/letmenotifyu
<kbmonkey> it looks like alters or any ddl statement (data definition schema change) is not put in transactions, so they happen even without any commit :/
<kbmonkey> which is strange, buy ya
<zeref> o0o0
<kbmonkey> but you need the commit to save the new version insert row XD
<zeref> true.
<Kilos> Maaz, kbmonkey ++ [[For doing geek stuff]]
<Kilos> hmm... he didnt complain
<zeref> kbmonkey: 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<charl> pretty good thanks
<charl> i'm finally starting to get over this cold
<charl> it's one of those colds that lasts for a while
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> eat lotsa raw onion on sarmies
<charl> ooh raw onion, i think i'll stick to orange juice :)
<Kilos> eish they dont make men like they used to
<charl> :D
<Kilos> onion is a natural cold/flu blocker fighter
<charl> i should actually eat more onion
<charl> it's nice to eat finely chopped onion on mash potato
<Kilos> yeah thats good too
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> so i was trying manjaro linux through the week inside virtualbox
<charl> looks quite good and is very fast
<charl> takes a while to get used to pacman and different packages but it's rather fast too
<charl> looks very promising
<charl> i took a look at setting up arch "plain vanilla" but to have to do an entire manual install in 2013 feels a little too ridiculous
<kbmonkey> morning charl 
<kbmonkey> hey kilos you giving me more karma? he he
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> thanks man. I can cash it in for toys later...
<Kilos> might encourage you to be here more often
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you gotta help peeps to get karma though
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<zeref> hey kbmonkey: 
<charl> hi zeref 
<kbmonkey> sorry Kilos - I prepared some roast veg I put in the oven. I can't wait
<zeref> say user upgrades from 0.1.0 to 0.1.3, they will miss the changes for 0.1.1 and 0.1.2, so the database_verions variable needs to be updated :)
<zeref> hi charl 
<Kilos> yummy
<kbmonkey> zeref, it will upgrade each version they missed
<kbmonkey> ah... yes I see what you are saying. good catch zeref :]
<zeref> :)
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos kbmonkey 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> wb Snowy2 
<kbmonkey> woohoo, the oven veg are done, I think I am going to have a chow today XD
<magespawn> howdy charl 
<charl> how's the new job magespawn 
<magespawn> hectic, lots of learning
<kbmonkey> what technology are you learning about magespawn ?
<magespawn> asterisk and sip 
<magespawn> learning how to integrate a sip door phone into a asterisk server
<kbmonkey> that is some exciting stuff
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> so from the first of november I will officially have a new job title
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> indeed, and the door phone runs over a wifi network that is about 5kms away from the reception
<magespawn> hey Symmetria 
<Symmetria> <== head of IP Strategy - Liquid Telecommunications
<magespawn> so no more freelance set your own hours
<magespawn> kbmonkey, one of these http://ipdoorphones.com/
<Symmetria> magespawn reality is, not much will change in that department
<magespawn> and one of these too http://www.ads-worldwide.net/products/10-6208-c07_jedia_jpa_1240_-_240w_100v_line_4_zone_public&address_mixer_amplifier.php
<magespawn> the asterisk is running on centos
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<charl> congrats on your new job
<charl> is that an international company? http://www.liquidtelecom.com/
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> largest fiber network on the continent
<Symmetria> and growing all the time :)
<charl> well good for you, sounds like an exciting job
<Symmetria> lol, its a challenging one which is why I took it :) I love the difficult ones 
<Symmetria> keeps me on my toes
<charl> are you going to be in kenya all the time now?
<charl> or at least, most of the time :)
<Symmetria> well, moving to Kenya just because its easier to travel to all the other places I work in outta there
<charl> yeah kenya is more central
<charl> south africa is on the one point and it's hard to get around
<charl> if you need to travel frequently kenya is best
<charl> hi space 
<Symmetria> heh Im about to put down a giant gaming server
<Symmetria> in east africa
<Symmetria> the really cool thing about it, people who wanna game off it from south africa, will still get < 80ms latency to it
<charl> isn't that a lot, 80ms?
<charl> i'm not really a gamer so i don't know what the expectations are
<nlsthzn> that is good ping
<nlsthzn> < 100ms nice 
<charl> oh ok
<nlsthzn> when I game on servers in US you sometimes go > 200ms... that sucks for anything fast paced like FPS
<charl> even working on servers via ssh in the us is painful
<Symmetria> heh, we've specced a server that can handle virtually any load you can throw at it as well
<Symmetria> 10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
<Symmetria> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 64.110/73.713/86.091/9.468 ms
<Symmetria> thats pinging kenya from bloemfontein
<charl> for such a long distance that's quite good i guess
<charl> that's half a big continent
<Symmetria> actually would be curious to know what someone on a dsl link in joburg would get pinging kenya, someone ping 41.191.224.202 and then tell me the latency and which za ISP you're behind
<charl> i'm not in south africa but i'll ping it for comparison
<charl> letting it run for a while
<Kilos> PING 41.191.224.202 (41.191.224.202) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.191.224.202: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=932 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.191.224.202: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=391 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.191.224.202: icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=388 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.191.224.202: icmp_req=4 ttl=55 time=384 ms
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> thats via 8ta
<charl> phew that's high
<charl> --- 41.191.224.202 ping statistics ---
<charl> 425 packets transmitted, 425 received, 0% packet loss, time 424239ms
<charl> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 163.115/165.054/174.425/1.564 ms
<charl> that's also pretty high compared to bloemfontein
<charl> i don't think we are so much further away geographically speaking
<charl> although, if you have to go all around the cost, i am indeed significantly further away than south africa
<charl> looking at google maps now
<charl> tracepath http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226522/
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> who are these peeps http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/hosts/linux.html
<Kilos> i see them on iftop here
<Kilos> well this is what iftop shows leguin.acc.umu.se 
<Kilos> or are they one of the irc servers?
<kbmonkey> hello again
<kbmonkey> it is raining here, it is nice.
<kbmonkey> so I try to view google plus again, its been a while, and it just never stops loading. 
<kbmonkey> I am glad that irc works much better!
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> send the rain here
<kbmonkey> will do Kilos !
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> Maaz, do a rain dance
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<Kilos> haha
<zeref> weo weo
<Kilos> whats that zeref ?
<Kilos> Maaz, defiine weo weo
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, define weo weo
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<zeref> pew pew
<zeref> :D
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i wonder how one spells that 
<Kilos> phew
<Kilos> nope not that either
<Kilos> use sjoe in afrikaans
<zeref> pew pew <<----- sound the guns in star wars make :)
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> zeref, you are as bad as me
<Kilos> bloep=bell.ogg
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, lo superfly, zeref
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> hi oom :) Gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie seun en self?
<Kilos> :-)
<nuvolari> dit gaan oraait dankie oom
<nuvolari> bietjie afgepie by die werk want ek moet nou sukkel met software wat ek nie kan uitfigure nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kry hulp man
<nuvolari> daar is 'n wiki vir die sagteware maar dit is die basics
<nuvolari> niks in die lyn van wat ek mee moet sit nie
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> as ek hare gehad het, het ek hulle een vir een uitgepluk
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> watse safteware
<Kilos> sagteware
<Kilos> inetpro, slaap jy nog?
<nuvolari> Kilos: ETL, Extract, Transform, List. Dis 'n tipe datamining
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bajayi> Hi peeps
<bajayi> could someone tell me what ports to open on my web server in the DMZ so i can pull updates and packages from ubuntu repository
<superfly> port 80
<superfly> uh, your web server?
<bajayi> yup
<superfly> I presume you're talking actual server machine, not software
<superfly> bajayi: how do you browse the net normally?
<bajayi> updates for packages et al stuffs like apt-get .....
<superfly> do you use a proxy?
<superfly> yes, you said that
<bajayi> the web server is placed on the DMZ and we have port 80 and 443 opened
<bajayi> but i still cant get updates or packages to install on the web server when i run apt-get
<superfly> bajayi: when you say, "web server" is this the box you're trying to update?
<superfly> what does apt-get say?
<bajayi> yes superfly
<bajayi> unable to retrieve packages ...something along those lines 
<superfly> which tells me everything, of course.
<superfly> how about you give me the actual error message... or better yet, the entire output you get from the moment you type "sudo apt-get update"
<superfly> and then explain how you browse the web from inside your DMZ
<bajayi> i cant provide that now....i'm home
<bajayi> i'll revert back with e specific error messages on monday when i'm at work
<superfly> report back
<superfly> to revert is to put back to what it was
<bajayi> i hear you!
<bajayi> :)
<bajayi> hang in there
<bajayi> here you go!
<bajayi> connected via my vpn
<bajayi> Last login: Fri Oct 11 17:44:07 2013 from 192.168.140.1 root@web1:~# apt-get update Err http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'ng.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' 0% [Connecting to ng.archive.ubuntu.com]
<superfly> so you have a DNS issue
<bajayi> ok
<superfly> and why are you connecting to ng.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<bajayi> thats my location
<bajayi> Nigeria
<superfly> ah
<superfly> there isn't a local Ubuntu presence in Nigeria?
<bajayi> yup
<superfly> mkay
<superfly> welcome to South Africa ;-)
<superfly> bajayi: so it looks to me like you need to sort out your DNS in your DMZ - or on your web server, at least
<bajayi> thanks alot
<superfly> np
<bajayi> one more issue i ran into whilst setting up the DB server still on ubuntu
<bajayi> i disabled the firewall when i couldnt connect via ssh remotely
<bajayi> it worked for a while and stopped
<bajayi> i can no longer connect to it via ssh remotely
<bajayi> do i need to ufw allow 22?
<superfly> yes
<bajayi> kk
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-13
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> wtf how long does rndc-confgen take
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> so, bug in centos bind installation, you gotta edit the init script to use -r /dev/urandom on rndc-confgen to make it generate the key the first time else it won't play nice ;p
<Symmetria> now it works :)
<Symmetria> lo kilos
<Symmetria> heh, been a while since i did any systems crap, busy installing 12 anycast dns servers 
<Symmetria> and another 8 as112 instances 
<Symmetria> and *cry* these people love centos 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> centos is hard work
<Symmetria> heh trying to get this off my plate before I gotta head to amsterdam on tuesday
<Symmetria> but its kinda cool, our open recursive dns servers for our clients will be on cool addresses ;p we have 5.11.11.5 and 5.11.11.11 for recursors 
<Symmetria> well, will have once they fix my access to the damn routers to turn it up
<Kilos> have then afrinic peeps come to an agreement yet?
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> afrinic is full of shit
<Kilos> i noticed
<Kilos> managed to get most of the mails cancelled
<Symmetria> I think Im gonna give up trying to do dns servers for now and go back to playing gta5 for a bit ;p
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Symmetria: it's because you're doing it wrong. use powerdns
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey you here or just not showing away?
<kbmonkey> yo
<Kilos> why you didnt morning?
<kbmonkey> I am here, 
<kbmonkey> I did, before you came in man
<kbmonkey> and I switched away to video encoding so I did not see you come in ;)
<Kilos> aw so sorry i had to restart xchat to show hosts
<Kilos> morning my friend
<kbmonkey> and now the washing machine is shouting at me that it is done
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> morning :)
<kbmonkey> I do not have sounds coming from irc, just so you know
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> you peeps with eyes
<kbmonkey> two of them nogal
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> I feel like a tea
<kbmonkey> and I am still hungry after brakfast
<kbmonkey> Kilos, yesterday I did a hundred and ten pushups
<kbmonkey> (not all at once mind you)
<Kilos> wow you got worms or insubstantial breakfast
<Kilos> thats good and squat kicks?
<Kilos> i could never do over 40 pushups at once
<kbmonkey> I dewormed last week man
<Kilos> haha then have a bigger brekky
<kbmonkey> I can only do 20 to 24 at once
<Kilos> and squat kicks?
<kbmonkey> nope
<Kilos> no good building upper bod and pins collapse
<kbmonkey> I will do those as a plan to alternate muscle groups
<kbmonkey> first the one, then the orther
<Kilos> no man even build
<kbmonkey> so you alternate what you excercise each session
<kbmonkey> at least that is what I do
<Kilos> 20 pushups 20 squat kicks every time
<kbmonkey> no man, then I will be even more hungrier! ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> I go make some tea now and hang the washing. I will squat kick them onto the line
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<superfly> using a Google Drive form for a survey is actually pretty awesome. no need for survey monkey, to be honest
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils kbmonkey I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<kbmonkey> heh, we should teach you to make tea
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<kbmonkey> what's up charl 
<charl> too much :) you?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> stupid router/3g/eth connections times out somehowq
<Kilos> without the q
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<kbmonkey> the rain is coming down again
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> how does one stop a router timing out
<Kilos> someone said you gotta keep pinging somewhere
<Kilos> i forgot why i stopped  using the router
<kbmonkey> it is a 3g router?
<Kilos> its one that uses 3g as adsl backup
<Kilos> but full time here with 3g dongle inna back
<kbmonkey> I might be wrong but your irc client should have a keep-alive ping built in
<kbmonkey> problem is probably the 3g :(
<Kilos> oh?
<kbmonkey> unless the router has a setting to disconnect when nothing is using the net?
<Kilos> i read the whole router book before. took over a week but dont think i found anything there about timeouts
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> is that what you mean Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> oh okay
<Kilos> yeah it shows online on the modem itself but everything here gets disconnected
<kbmonkey> have a look in the router admin page? I do not think it has such a setting but worth a look
<Kilos> ok lemme try
 * Kilos gives up for now. router disconnected
<Kilos> couldnt even ssh to the thing
<Kilos> grrr
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> keep in mind that if the router switches from 3G to DSL or vice versa
<Symmetria> everything will drop when it switches and reconnect
<Symmetria> because the tcp state will break due to the change of end point IP 
<Kilos> i only have 3g here Symmetria 
<Kilos> so it shouldnt even try to switch
<Symmetria> the thing could also be doing tcp stateful timeout (if you're natting through it, it creates a translation entry, no traffic on a particular translation entry will cause the entry to time out after a while)
<Kilos> did you get what the fly told you do do
<Symmetria> no?
<Kilos> wait i look
<Kilos> superfly> Symmetria: it's because you're doing it wrong. use powerdns
<Symmetria> lol, oh, that I saw yes :)
<Kilos> how do i kill that tcp stateful timeout
<Symmetria> nothing wrong with bind on high load high capacity dns servers ;p
<Kilos> its using dhcp
<Symmetria> depends, what type of router is it 
<Kilos> billion
<Kilos> its adsl wireless with 3g backup
<Symmetria> kilos doesnt make a difference what its using, state entries aren't related to that, state entries are created each time you form a tcp connection and torn down each time the entry either times out of the router sees a correct FIN packet 
<Symmetria> no idea how to change state entry timeouts on a billion :(
<Kilos> is that what its called
<Kilos> state entry timeouts
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and works so well till i get idle
<Kilos> also ive no idea why i cant ssh to it anymore
<Kilos> but not today
<Symmetria> idle timeouts drive me nuts on a load of gear 
<Kilos> is the thing a ftp server here?
<Kilos> i found a stay timeout setting in the manual for that
<Kilos> massive book 165 pages
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> can be a samba server too
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya charl , how are you?
<Kilos> playing with router disconnects my 3g here as well grrr
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos , why are you playing with the router, bored
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i use it so sis can get some wireless net at times, but i forgot it timesout if im away too long
<nlsthzn> ah ok :)
 * nlsthzn is alergic to doing anything that makes the IT stuff go *poof* cause it feels like I spend more time "upgrading" and "fixing" than "using" :p
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> now im running modem directly to pc to see maybe the timeout is on the modem
<Trixar_za> nlsthzn: I take it you do very little on a PC then :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> I downloaded Zetcode's PySide tutorial and made it self-contained
<Trixar_za> I also removed the annoying ads code
<Trixar_za> Seriously, does anyone benefit from using google ads on their site?
<Trixar_za> I used it with my blog and never got a cent
<nlsthzn> yup... but for the last week or so productivity has increased :) even while using KDE :p
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> Trixar_za, you finished with your kernel?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but I still have to test it
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> google profits from the adds...
<Trixar_za> Yeah and they only pay out to you when they gain $100 from your ads
<Trixar_za> Which is VERY rare, so they profit, you annoy your users and you gain no benefit
<nlsthzn> then you need mega hits
<nlsthzn> stupid nightshift causing major blood sugar swings... grrr.....
<Kilos> eish you at work nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> waiting for the food to be delivered and blood sugar falling
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> own fault for being to lazy to make and bring food :/
<Kilos> bite someone there
<Kilos> meat is food
<nlsthzn> hmmm sounds like a career limiting move :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> and something that could land me in jail...
<Kilos> ahabs not lekker to eat anyway
<Kilos> cant you order something in?
<nlsthzn> that the thing... waiting for the food to arrive... normally here by about 9 but now already ten past and still no sign >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> they forgot
<nlsthzn> tried to get a pack of cookies from the vending machine and it doesn't play well with the new minted coins... only likes the old coins... 
<nlsthzn> it is a conspiracy I tell you
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> and the fact that low blood sugar has all the symptoms and feelings of being drunk doesn't help >.<
<Kilos> ouch
<nlsthzn> lekker getrek by die werk :p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> if you're getting low blood sugar
<Symmetria> you should be drinking non-sweetened fruit juice (apple juice is probably best)
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> because cookies contain sucrose, which will boost blood sugar, but will cause it to spike and then plummet afterwards, fructose on the other hand (which is what is in fruit), will raise your blood sugar more slowly but it will be far more stable and last longer 
<Symmetria> (lol, my twin sister has been an insulin dependant diabetic for the last 22 years, you learn a thing or two about blood sugar levels living with that)
<nlsthzn> :) what you say is true... but if you have a choice of nothing and cookies then you choose cookies :p
<nlsthzn> or in this case your food that just arived... omnomnom tum
<nlsthzn> *time
<Kilos> yay
<nlsthzn> *burp*
<nlsthzn> I should seriously make my own food... busy killng myself on this crap :/
<Kilos> what you ate?
<nlsthzn> ah some fries (which is always bad for you :p) and a Sandwich ...  
<Kilos> and that sorts the blood sugar thing?
<nlsthzn> well any food really...
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> shortage of insulin?
<nlsthzn> to much insulin
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> because I inject before coming to work
<nlsthzn> so I need to eat regularly
<Kilos> ow
<Kilos> what causes the insulin shortage to start with
<Kilos> monkey also got some probs i think
<Kilos> sudo modprobe insulin gland
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> who knows... it may be the body starts making less insulin or becomes less sensitive to the insulin ...
 * nlsthzn is going to go for now... bbl and all
<Kilos> chow now
<charl> nlsthzn: i'm doing well thanks
<charl> sorry for delayed response :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> that was a very delayed response :D
<inetpro> good evening
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kilos> hi nlkbchar
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kbmonkey, charl 
<inetpro> eh Kilos, how goes?
<Kilos> inetpro, jy moet dink weer
<Kilos> lekker danke
<inetpro> hoekom dink?
<Kilos> well
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kilos> dis daai readthedocs ding wat deursoek moet word
<Kilos>  die bot op die host willie mask nie en ek het die ibid.ini genano
 * inetpro het nie die backlogs gelees nie
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> so pas teruggekom van die noorde van kzn
<Kilos> wat is die verskil met die bot hier of op die host
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: so verskoon my asb as ek so bietjie moeg is
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> die pad was net te lank
<Kilos> ok jy kan deur die week verder dink daaroor
<Kilos> ja en jy word oud ook nou
<inetpro> maar ons is darem veilig tuis en dis die belangrikste
<Kilos> dis al wat belangrik is
<inetpro> was baie lekker om weer in my ou pragtige tuisland te gaan kuier
<Kilos> ai! jy maak my jaloers
<Kilos> maar jy moet vooraf laat weet man
<Kilos> its no good declaring after the fact
<Kilos> its bed time anyway
<Kilos> sleep tight all of ya. see ya morrow time
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-06
<Kilos> hi inetpro  nuvolari  Squirm  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Kilos> nice setup Squirm  only the bots dont see it
<Kilos> somehow they gotta be pointed there i think
 * Trixar_za pokes Squirm
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Did another jog today - but did lighter cardio, stretched properly and walked at a more leisurely pace. Barely felt it. I'm getting used to this way too fast.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you do for cardio?
<Kilos> i just used to run
<Trixar_za> Well, I did warm up exercises, then a couple of push ups and crunches and then cool down exercises (which is pretty much the same as the warm up ones...)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> whew you do all that before and after running?
<Trixar_za> I also did my heart rate - normally it's around 84 (which is bad) - but after the run it was only 92... that's barely 8 points.
<Trixar_za> before
 * Trixar_za pokes Squirm - I'm beating you now - you should start catching up to my fitness level :P
<Squirm> the point is to elevate your hear rate ;)
<Kilos> have you got somewhere you can go swimming?
<Trixar_za> I know - lol
<Squirm> or not elevate your heart rate but like... double your distance
<Trixar_za> So I'm going to increase my run time and shorten the walk time.
<Trixar_za> Also up my pace
<Squirm> and yes Trixar_za, you are beating me :P
<Kilos> 86 up to 92 means you didnt do much
<Squirm> Fish Hoek has a squash club I might join
<Trixar_za> Nice :P
<Squirm> and Virgin Active Constantia does too
<Trixar_za> Btw - talked to nuvolari - he's like really close to you. We all could hang out.
<Squirm> and there's a Virgin Active with a pool like 300m away
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I have been
<Squirm> nuvolari has said I can crash his helicopter for him ;)
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> a run to the pool then swimming about a k then run home is a great way to get fit and get healthy
<Trixar_za> Wait - he has a remote helicopter?
 * Trixar_za really wants to visit now
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> controlled*
<Kilos> Squirm  fight with nuvolari  for not coming on here
<Squirm> he does
<Squirm> every now and again...
<Kilos> whew i greet him everyday
<Kilos> he needs to be rocked a bit
<Squirm> he's been idle just over 10 hours
<Squirm> so he was on yesterday evening
<Kilos> oh i slept early
<Squirm> 10 hours makes it about... 6pm
<Squirm> so he checked in on everything :P
<Trixar_za> Wouldn't that be 9pm - nearly 10pm? :P
<Squirm> 12 hours ago = 8pm
<Squirm> oh
<Kilos> you left the pm 10 hours 23 mins ago
<Squirm> you're right
<Squirm> I went the wrong way
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> :P
<Trixar_za> You counted from 10 instead of 12 hey :P
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> I knew it was 2 hours off 12
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> so 8-2 = 6
<Squirm> instead of +
<Trixar_za> lol
<Squirm> So, I've started warching Orange is the New Black, but that's not the point, the intro song is awesome
<Squirm> the series itself is pretty hectic
<Squirm> the song is called You've got time by Regina Spektor
<Trixar_za> Well, her parents were evil
<Squirm> no Trixar_za 
<Squirm> I only wsaw that now
<Squirm> s/wsaw/saw
<Squirm> :/
<Trixar_za> Replace the R with a V and Spektor was clearly turned into Sphincter by kids
 * Squirm leaves
<Squirm> I'm late for work anyway...
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Later Squirm
<Trixar_za> I'll check out the song :P
<Squirm> but it's school holiday, so it's relaxed :P
<Squirm> I'll be back in like... 10
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> you forgot coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: make more coffee
<Maaz> charl: What?
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> sorry it seems like i'm on a slow start today
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> had a meeting
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<magespawn> hi there all
<Squirm> it's fairly warm outside
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi mageinet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
 * Kilos just woke up
<charl> wb Kilos 
<charl> and hi inetpro 
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> haha, hi guys
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: you wait for me to say something before you wake up?
<Kilos> no man i slept for 2.5 hours
<inetpro> you were very quiet today man
<inetpro> not normal
<Kilos> ya head not happy. gone back 5 years 
<inetpro> ai!
<charl> :(
<Kilos> its just more sore not different so dont worry
<Kilos> just much easier to sleep
<Kilos> lets blame it on those that make me think
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> Kilos: so when you sleep you don't feel it at all?
<Kilos> nope 
<Kilos> not that i know of
<inetpro> cool
<gremble> Not knowing of your headache seems an excellent solution
<Kilos> lol only prob is i get nothing done 
<gremble> Learn to sleep walk
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl> got my raspberry pi working
<charl> got raspbian installed
<charl> performed a headless install using NOOBS
<charl> very impressed up to thus far
<charl> it's not very fast but it works
<bushtech> charl: what are you going to use it for? 
<charl> bushtech: xmpp server (prosody), backup mx (postfix), bnc (irssi+byobu)
<charl> not really a bnc then but for lack of a better term
<bushtech> busy googling Heh heh
<charl> bbl home time
<gremble> Hello and good bye
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> hows neelsie?
<Kilos> and family?
<Kilos> funny this world has become. sis tried to buy rat glue which was still available a couple of years ago and now was told its not available anymore because its inhumane
<Kilos> even rats have rights now
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi key
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<charl> whow that was a big freudian slip
<Kilos> i enjoy it when you guys also make mistooks
<charl> sorry, i have been messing around with that pi for too many hours and didn't get enough sleep
<charl> this evening is early bedtime for me apparently :P
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> sorry was playing some games :)
<nlsthzn> and now is movie time
<nlsthzn> bbl :p
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: does onnet.8ta.com work for you?
<inetpro> Maaz: is onnet.8ta.com up?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, http://onnet.8ta.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> it seems to be battling some
<Kilos> opens to a different page
<Kilos> do you use a link like this to get in inetpro  https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=9041965048368044643
<inetpro> eish Kilos, don't ever do that!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> be careful when posting links
<inetpro> not sure but I think that sid could be unique for you
<Kilos> that link reads the modem you use so my info doesnt appear
<Kilos> i can use same link with different modems and sims
<Kilos> and it choose the on thats in use
<Kilos> i close it and tried again and now get nothing
<inetpro> the network seems terribly slow again this evening
<Kilos> very
<inetpro> they're probably trying to get rid of the 8ta branding
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> na man it will work again in the morning
<Kilos> they just making general repairs to all their houses
<inetpro> their houses?
<Kilos> dunno where that came from. i havent played monopoly in over 40 years
<Kilos> they are just doing a general upgrade
<Kilos> or something like that
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  define sid
<Maaz> Kilos: SID Signaling IDentifier , SID Society for Information Displays (org.) , SID System IDentification , SID SWIFT Interface Device (SWIFT) , SID System Integration & Development, "SI&D" , SID Security IDentifier
<inetpro> Kilos: no man, look in your url that you pasted
<Kilos> oh is that long number my sid
<inetpro> the keyword sid could be anything really
<inetpro> that number might be your unique session id
<Kilos> you cant use it i think , because the site sees what sim is connecting and changes it automatically
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> of course you know exactly how that site is put together in the back end
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when my head is better
<Kilos> so you should be ok inetpro  
<Kilos> hi jrgns  wb
<jrgns> hey Kilos. Thnx
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-07
<Kilos> guten morgen
<Squirm> morning
<bushtech> Kilos: : Morgen. Jy al jou hd gekry?
<Kilos> lol nee man dis n groot boggerop, ian wag vir n invoice van hulle vir die vervoer en hulle se hulle kannie een uitmaak net vir vervoer nie
<Kilos> so die rep is besig om te sien wat hulle kan uitwerk daar
<bushtech> ai jai jai
<Kilos> ja groot pein die mense, als moet volgens die boek gedoen word
<Kilos> its like we always turn on the pc with our right hand and if that gets hurt we cant turn on the pc
<Kilos> we are surrounded by fools
<bushtech> yeah, you wonder how they stay in business
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they cant seem to work out anything thats out of the normall run of things
<Kilos> normal
<Kilos> but if they wait long enough ill order something else then they can send the drive with the new order haha
<Kilos> thats what they did with a pioneer dvd writer that packed up
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Kilos> waar is mazal?
<bduk> laaaang storie
<Kilos> oi
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<ThatGraemeGuy_> mornings
<Squirm> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> can't connect to my bouncer this morning for some reason :-/
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy_  
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> nice ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> I can ;)
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> I can connect to mine
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> hello Kilos, you feel better today?
<Kilos> yes ty inetpro  head subsided some
<Kilos> was a yucky one yesterday
<Kilos> onnet is fixed again
<inetpro> yep later last night I was able to go in again
<Kilos> im happy , thats a convenient thing to use
<Kilos> sim cards last longer
<Kilos> moving sim to cell is a big schlep
<Kilos> this is quite interesting for peeps with einas
<Kilos> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/07/14/chili-peppers-pain-relief.aspx
<charl> good morning
<ThatGraemeGuy_> mmmmmmmmmmmmm chilli
<ThatGraemeGuy_> thanks Kilos now I feel like a fiery burrito :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> seems like they have quite a few healing properties
<Kilos> i must try find some habanero seed
<ThatGraemeGuy_> weather hot enough there?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> or have you got some articial weather-controlled garden setup? :)
<Kilos> in summer yeah,
<Kilos> i grow most local chillies here and peppadew
<ThatGraemeGuy_> yummy
<Kilos> will need to look into the requirements for habaneros
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you ever make your own chilli poppers?
<Kilos> whats that
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i think they like hot weather and not too much water
<ThatGraemeGuy_> chilli popper is a chilli that's stuffed, battered and deep-fried
<Kilos> i make my own chilli garlic sauce for putting with stews and curries
<ThatGraemeGuy_> usually stuffed with a cheesy/meaty conbination
<Kilos> oooo i must try that with peppadews they are nice and round
<ThatGraemeGuy_> cream cheese and chorizo for instance, or bacon even
<Kilos> maybe a bit small
<ThatGraemeGuy_> the poppers you get at restaurants/pubs are typically made with jalapenos
<Kilos> the main heat is in the pips
<ThatGraemeGuy_> pickled ones usually, although some places make them with fresh chillis
<ThatGraemeGuy_> chillis? chillies?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy_> #spellcheck
<ThatGraemeGuy_> :)
<Kilos> both work
<Kilos> yanks say chilli
<Kilos> Maaz  spell chilli
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Kilos> Maaz  spell chllies
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Cullies
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  spell chillies
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<ThatGraemeGuy_> maaz spell chillis
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy_: Suggestions: chilli, Challis or challis
<ThatGraemeGuy_> blech
<ThatGraemeGuy_> maaz is retarded
<Kilos> he dont fancy plural
<Kilos> all depends on what disctionaries he has installed methinks
<Kilos> dictionaries
<Kilos> i wonder if one buys jalapeno and habaneros if the seeds will grow
<Kilos> most other stuff is genetically modified so you cant use the seeds
<Kilos> ah i see them popper things
<Kilos> http://www.eatout.co.za/article/buy-cheesy-chilli-poppers/
<Kilos> look yummy
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> whew they like charging hey
<Kilos> R59 for 4
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> we into hot stuff this morning
<ThatGraemeGuy_> my local place charges R39 for 5
<ThatGraemeGuy_> mexican place close to the office is R45 for 2, they're crazy
<Kilos> thats a bit better
<Kilos> how many can one eat anyway, arent they kinda hot
<Kilos> now i gotta find jalapenos
<Kilos> http://www.buzzfeed.com/emofly/31-fearless-ways-to-stuff-a-jalapeno-chile#22b7ehy
<ThatGraemeGuy_> jalapenos are the just the right amount of hot
<Kilos> and look how they spell chilli
<Kilos> oi mouth watering now
<ThatGraemeGuy_> yeah :-/
<gremble> What is the change that anyone here is familiar with git?
<gremble> Hmm I just asked about git, I didn't want to mutilate the conversation.
<Kilos> hahaha sorry i was vacuuming some dust up
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy_  uses git
<Kilos> what do you want to know about it 
<gremble> We had the cutest Rainspider in the bathroom today
<gremble> I did however almost shit myself when I met it
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> spiders are only good for stomping
<gremble> That is horrible
<Kilos> so are they
<gremble> You don't kill something simply because you don't like it D:
<Kilos> spiders bite man
<gremble> So do some woman
<gremble> women*
<Kilos> rofl
<gremble> We don't stomp them
<Kilos> we invented doom for spiders
<gremble> Pretty sure that that is the same mentality that caused the holocaust
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> that was peeps man not insects
<gremble> Not for the people in charge. They just killed what they did not like
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> what about git gremble  
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Trying to fix a repo that is behind from the master branch without pulling it into a local repository
<Kilos> why is it behind
<Kilos> not syncing?
<gremble> Because I forked it and haven't kept up with the master branch
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you need clever peeps help with that
<Kilos> one file at a time i use wget -c
<Kilos> Symmetria  speak up now
<gremble> You sync from git with wget?
<Kilos> i just fetch one file with wget dont know more than that
<Kilos> so if connection drops the -c gets what it missed
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> Now I understand
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> use wget to downloads isos
<gremble> wget is actually a very clever utility
<Kilos> much faster than browser downloads
<gremble> Never bothered to read its man page
<Kilos> wget saved me lots of data when i still had a bad connection
<Kilos> as in with voda and mtn
<Squirm> I use torrents where I can, to download ISO's, like Linux Distro's
<Squirm> or aria2c
<Squirm> I guess it's similar to wget
<Squirm> also has a resume function
<Squirm> can anyone here explain to me what Ansible does?
<Kilos> gremble  maybe worth reading this
<Kilos> https://www.packtpub.com/books/content/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-and-apt-cacher
<gremble> I don't use ubuntu
<gremble> or debian
<Kilos> oh ok
<gremble> Still a nice thing to be able to do though
<Squirm> gremble: what distro do you use?
<gremble> Archlinux
<Squirm> ok
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hehe maybe this is better, i have read it
<Kilos> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Local_Mirror
<Kilos> havent
<Squirm> a local mirror will be massive
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> but he has one at git and needs to sync it to get it updated
<Kilos> if i understood correctly
<Squirm> git repository != distro repository
<gremble> ^
<gremble> Yes sorry for the misunderstanding
<gremble> git repository is just a bunch of code for a program
<Squirm> gremble: surely you could clone it into a new directory?
<Squirm> I don't really work with git. git pull is probably the furthest I've been
<gremble> Yes I can. I am just extremely lazy.
<gremble> :P
<gremble> It does not need manual intervention to merge, so I just wanted to merge it on the web interface
<magespawn> hi 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn  and by you?
<magespawn> i am good thanks. been fighting with Telkom again.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> they seem more worried about their mobile stuff than landlines
<magespawn> going on three weeks now
<Kilos> they gotta get techies out from empangeni to fix it?
<Kilos> or you in pangeni now
<Kilos> but they have changed as well from my time. we did everything. now they sub to outside peeps
<bushtech_> and they only work on weekends
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> make more overtime that way
<Kilos> all about money
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> hellooooo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> sukkel jy?
<nuvolari> Heard you skinnering about me
<nuvolari> ek doen oom :P
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> woes by die werk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> vasbyt
<nuvolari> does anyone know of good PHP developers that would be capable of writing a plugin for wordpress?
<tinuva> i know why you don't find good php developers...because anyone that can be good with it, find it truly boring and probably moved on to something else
<gremble> I wanted to write something in php once
<gremble> But I just waited for the feeling to pass
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Im off to see the bank. It is no fun being a grown-up
<gremble> Cheers
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> just had to connect to the modem to prove that it is not online
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so frustrating when conections give probs
<Kilos> connections
<Kilos> like routers, eek , horrible things
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Squirm!
<bduk> What a Monday
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> a bucket of coffee whow
<charl> hey bduk 
<bduk> a bucket of beer would be nice now
<magespawn> and back again
<magespawn> Kilos are nice things, they allow you to make fancy patterns in wood
<magespawn> ^routers
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> learning how they work is the first step
<Kilos> too much reading
<gremble> You don't read how to use a router
<gremble> You attack a piece of wood like a crazy person
<Kilos> i spent days reading how to get it going
<gremble> 9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~
<gremble> oh sorry
<gremble> That was the kitten
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Dunno how she did that, she didn;t even touch shift
<Kilos> was also wondering
<gremble> I think they have a mental interface to keyboards
<gremble> Lol. She just discovered that even though tea smells delicious, it is quite hot
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy_> ...mmh
<Kilos> peeps are in and out and my 3g has behaved all day
<Kilos> would be interesting to see where peeps are losing connection to irc
<Kilos> hey maths guy
<Kilos> work it out
<Kilos> gremble  thats you
<inetpro> Kilos: what you mean with where?
<Kilos> at which server or link from where they are till they get on here inetpro  
<inetpro> pointless exercise
<inetpro> so many factors
<Kilos> im sure you know what i mean but in a strydom mood again today
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy_  when you did the backup of minetest did you check if there were rods in the chest
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i can go and load it with the bad stuffs
<gremble> What am I working out?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i don't check anything, i just stop the server, make a backup copy and start it again
<Kilos> lol gremble  working out what part of your connection is the weak link
<Kilos> or did you reboot or something
<Kilos> oh ya out and back too fast for a reboot
<gremble> Oh, no. There was some kind of latency issue that I just sorted out by restarting irssi
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> oi it got the crash kid too
 * Kilos just made a pinkberry outa a blackberry
<Kilos> boet gave sis his old 8520 but screen thing was scratched so it became a pinkberry
<charl> hey cocooncrash 
 * Squirm plays with Vagrant
<charl> it's awesome hey
<charl> and packer ?
<Squirm> charl: this is all new to me. going to be doing it at my new place of work
<Squirm> Vagrant with Ansible
<Squirm> I guess packer is the same as Ansible
<Squirm> but not sure :P
<Squirm> 17min to download the Vagrant box
<Squirm> slow internet
 * Squirm opens some wine
<gremble> I'm starting to think that we should hold an intervention for Squirm 
<gremble> He goes through a lot of wine
<Squirm> meh... red wine at room temperature. my room got to about 28deg today
 * Squirm puts it in the fridge for 5min
<Squirm> lol gremble 
<Squirm> not really
<Squirm> one or two glasses every now and again
<gremble> :P
<Squirm> and a bottle every now and again
 * Squirm hides
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> red wine is tasty
<Squirm> I have to start cleaning my house
<Squirm> so I can start packing
<Squirm> ...at some point
<Kilos> methinks i gonna have an early night
<Kilos> sleep tight all. see ya morrow
<Squirm> oh wow, it's almost 8
<Squirm> bye Kilos...
<charl> Squirm: no packer is for creating vagrant images
<Squirm> charl: ok. I see
<charl> Squirm: ansible is comparable to tools like puppet or chef
<Squirm> I'm downloading the precise64 box from Vagrant Cloud
<Squirm> charl: afaik
<Squirm> configuration management
<charl> ah
<charl> yes cfgmnmt is big at the moment
<Squirm> so I use Vagrant to create the VM and then Ansible to configure it as I see fit
<charl> there is a yearly conference in belgium about it
<charl> well packer creates the VM, vagrant runs it, ansible configures it
<Squirm> I'm going to a company which has devs, so afaik it's to create exact replicas of the box
<charl> if you use an already-made VM from vagrant cloud you don't need packer
<Squirm> so if they break it, one command and they're back to a working clone of the live system
<Squirm> aha
<Squirm> ok
<charl> yes that is the whole point
<charl> you do know CI ? http://www.ansible.com/continuous-delivery
<Squirm> ^^
<charl> where i work we use it as well (not ansible, a combination of jenkins, sonarqube, artifactory and other stuff)
<Squirm> before today, I had no idea what Vagrant or Ansible was. But I had heard of Puppet and never of Chef
<charl> there is a camp in ghent i want to go to http://cfgmgmtcamp.eu/
<charl> where i work there is also use of puppet but i personally am not a big fan of it
<Squirm> charl: I have no idea what else they use. I just asked my new boss what I should look at before I arrive and he suggested to learn as much as possible of Vagrant and Ansible
<charl> there is also http://kitchen.ci/
<charl> VERY handy
<Squirm> I'll chat to you about this in a month or so ^^
<charl> and consul http://www.consul.io/
<charl> made by the same company that made vagrant
<Squirm> that name sounds familiar...
<charl> a company called hashicorp https://www.hashicorp.com/
<Squirm> I think they're going to be moving towards that
<Squirm> consul that is
<Squirm> Successfully added box 'hashicorp/precise64'
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> I take it they made my Vagrant box
<charl> it's simple as pie
<charl> you will laugh when you see it
<charl> they're not like the typical enterprise "let's make it as difficult as possible so that nobody understands it and we have to sell consultation" companies
<charl> consultation is big business and big money for large software corps like oracle, etc
<Squirm> I know the plan is to move to AWS
<charl> that's a pity, AWS are running light years behind
<charl> they're about the most expensive IAAS provider out there right now afaik
<Squirm> that's where I come in. to take load off of the SysAdmin to he can focus on that
<gremble> https://education.github.com/pack/
<charl> nice gremble !
<Squirm> Oooh. I have my first Vagrant box up
<gremble> That is pretty cool
<gremble> It is the only place so far that does not require you to have a .edu email
<gremble> Since SA universities don't have .edu TLD's >.>
<charl> neither do NL or any other university outside the USA
<gremble> Yay for not getting proper student discounts
<gremble> There is an international student card that you can get so you have student credentials
<gremble> But you have to pay for that
<gremble> Ironically
<charl> do you at least have eduroam ?
<charl> that is super awesome
<charl> (*if* you like traveling)
<gremble> Yes we have eduroam
<gremble> I can't get my laptop to connect to it though
<gremble> If youre talking about the wifi network
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Otherwise I don't know what it is
<Squirm> charl: Vagrant does provisioning. It can install your packages and you can get it to run shell scripts. surely you could use this in place of Ansible?
<charl> nonono vagrant and ansible have two completely different functions
<charl> vagrant is infrastructure ansible is applications (mostly)
<charl> gremble: yes the wifi network, why doesn't it work for you?
<charl> i use it from my ubuntu laptop every day
<charl> once you are on it you can use it from all universities transparently doesn't matter where you are
<gremble> No. I cannot get it to connect.  Something about the network encryption
<gremble> But it is not an issue
<charl> ah, well if you ever need help don't be afraid to ask
<gremble> My laptop is too bulky to carry around
<charl> i can give you some tips
<charl> ah
<gremble> So I am not bothered
<gremble> I have a 2009 laptop :P
<charl> lol
<gremble> I bought it for R200 ^^
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> o/
<inetpro> hullo
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> gremble: my wine bottle is empty
<Squirm> alas, there was only 3 glasses left
<gremble> Hmm
<gremble> I don't have wine
<gremble> :/
<gremble> Isn't there like only 3 glasses in a bottle/
<Squirm> meh. it was half a bottle left
<Squirm> so not a lot
<Squirm> bed for me
<Squirm> gnigh
<Squirm> gnight
<inetpro> good night Squirm
<magespawn> i am also out of here, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-08
<Kilos> morning Squirm  inetpro  nuvolari  bushtech_  and all others
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> Kilos: you are early
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> really?
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> tired
<Kilos> lol what did you do last night?
<Private_User> morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Squirm> Kilos: tried to sleep
<Squirm> that failed
<Squirm> so read
<Squirm> and then tried to sleep
<Squirm> that failed
<Squirm> so read some more
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> we had no power here since Sunday evening, power only restored today for about 2 hours now
<Squirm> that
<Squirm> is always fun
<Kilos> wow that sucks
<Private_User> morning inetpro, Squirm
<Private_User> I know your feeling Squirm, I sometimes have trouble sleeping as well
<Private_User> actually I have trouble often
<Private_User> sleeping that is
<Private_User> hehe
<inetpro> hi Private_User
<inetpro> biggest trouble I have with sleeping is waking up in the morning :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> when I struggle to fall asleep
<Squirm> I struggle even harder to wake up
<Squirm> my alarm went of at 6:30 this morning, got out of bed about 7:20 :P
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Private_User> hey anybody here good with mobile app development? just want to find out how long it would take to develop just a simple mobile app that links to a website and social sites like facebook?
<Private_User> don't have full details just that the app should enable a person to update their site via the app which will replicated across to their facebook page as well and maybe other social media
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> Private_User: give me one sec
<Squirm> just need to check something
<Squirm> ok, they do
<Squirm> I've used this service before
<Squirm> called Hootsuite
<Squirm> https://hootsuite.com/ - You create an account, then add all your social media accounts and you can then post to all of them simultaneously
<Squirm> I just had to check - They do have a mobile app, at least they do on the play store
<Squirm> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hootsuite.droid.full
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Private_User> thanks Squirm, I will read up on it now
<Squirm> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Private_User> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<bduk> More almal
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi bduk  theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> Rynomster here :)
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> whats happening?
<SDCDev> busy lol and yourself? :)
<SDCDev> looking forward to less busy days :P
<Kilos> lol
<SDCDev> :>
<Kilos> how are the days gonna get less busy
<SDCDev> I need to hire plenty developers soon
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> if you can find good ones
<Kilos> sorry, restart was needed
<bushtech_> Kilos:  After new hd was installed ? :)
<Kilos> nope still aint got it
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech_> jy moet hulle gas gee
<bushtech_> specially for charl?
<bushtech_> was dit charl wat so concerned was?
<Kilos> the poor rep is getting no help from senoirs, the say they dont make invoices out for courier fees only
<Kilos> maybe i must just order a usb cable  for 13 bucks and then there is a reason for an order
<Kilos> ek vergeet nou wie dit was
<bushtech_> thats absurd
<Kilos> funny hey
<bushtech_> hmpf, at the end of the day you are still sitting without something for which you've paid
<Kilos> oh i have the faulty drive hehe
<Kilos> would like to keep it for spares, but they need it to get it replaced
<ThatGraemeGuy> how is a faulty drive any good as a spare? :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> a spare weapon maybe
<ThatGraemeGuy> or a paperweight
<Kilos> its only a platter that has a bad sector ThatGraemeGuy  
<bushtech_> came across awebsite one day where a guy took a faulty drive and managed to mark/exclude the faulty bits after which he could use the now smaller drive
<Kilos> i have 2 other same drives that need motors
<ThatGraemeGuy> is the service in SA that people seriously just give up and go "meh ok, i'll make do with this faulty thing"
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh "thad bad"
<ThatGraemeGuy> bleh
 * ThatGraemeGuy goes to sleep
<Kilos> oh i can most likely make it work if i use xp to use up the bad areas but i paid for a new good one so ya
<bushtech_> ther really is very little service industry in SA
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  i misunderstand you 
<Kilos> im not accepting it
<Kilos> just they would prefer me to go in and swop for the new one
<Kilos> so it doesnt mess up their books
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly, how's Adventures with #3 going? :)
<Kilos> the female of the species is often far deadlier than the male
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: she's the easiest one of the lot, so far.
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> Kilos: *so far*
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> tara is 29 today
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: of course the mrs deals exclusively with princess, so I have to deal with the two house wreckers.
<superfly> Kilos: \o/ happy birthday
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine is Princess of Chaos a lot of the time :-$
<Kilos>  taral: Aww, thaaaaaaanks Supah-flah.
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: be glad you don't have boys... two of them... together...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> been a long time since he made coffe, hope it still tastes as good as always
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or is he it?
<inetpro> Maaz: who are you?
<Maaz> inetpro: I am your new robot overlord
<inetpro> cool, still the same old...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya he hasnt been upgraded yet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> still gives 2 hits when he gotta give google results
<inetpro> Maaz: baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<bushtech_> would hate to see what he becomes when he gets upgraded
<Kilos> no man the new ones are the same just better
<Kilos> improved python bots
<bushtech_> no more delusions of grandeur?
<Kilos> oh they can be cheeky at times
<Kilos> gotta be handled gently
<nuvolari> oh hai
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<nuvolari> if there is anyone with some JPA experience, please give me a shout
<nuvolari> I need to figure out something that google doesn't help me with
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<inetpro> nuvolari: what is JPA?
<inetpro> Java Persistence API?
<nuvolari> inetpro: affirmative
<Kilos> yaya summer temps
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> 16/34
<Kilos> gtoosie gonna melt
<Kilos> goosie too
<inetpro> ai!
<bushtech> Watch out for Monday. Forecast to be 36 feeling like 39!
<Kilos> yoohooo
<Kilos> me loves summer
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-09
<Kilos> morningh inetpro  nuvolari  Squirm  and others
<Kilos> hi Xethron  bduk  
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> se vir mazal ek stuur groete
<bduk1> Maak so kilos
<bduk1> Hy se dankie maar hy kan nie groete eet nie stuur liewers iets lekkers
<Kilos> hahaha
<bduk1> Speel net ek het dit gese hy se vir jou ook
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lets all support these guys,  http://osssa.org.za/about-osssa/#comment-8
<ThatGraemeGuy> wc -l ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1751 /home/graeme/.ssh/known_hosts
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> whats that about?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ~/.ssh/known_hosts contains the RSA key fingerprints of hosts that you have SSH'd to
<ThatGraemeGuy> "wc -l" means count the number of lines in this file
<ThatGraemeGuy> wc can also count bytes, characters and words
<Kilos> oh ty for that info
<gremble> o/
<Squirm> $ wc -l ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Squirm> 53 /home/sinjin/.ssh/known_hosts
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> not quite as many ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> and morning
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Squirm: are you a CSS wizard?
<gremble> Hello Kilos
<Squirm> gremble: nope
<Squirm> haven't used CSS in many, many years
<Squirm> and even then I knew the basics
<gremble> Psh
<gremble> haha
<Squirm> gremble: http://www.w3schools.com/css/
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> that's how I learn css
<gremble> Learning the CSS syntax is easy. Learning how to get it to play a long is not as easy
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: thans
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> how are you this fine morning Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you charl  ?
<Kilos> just fighting some allergy
 * Squirm looks around
<charl> hey Squirm 
<charl> Kilos: i'm good thanks
<charl> sorry for delayed response, trying to do 10 things at once
<Kilos> np
<theblazehen> SDCDev: ooh another quassel user!
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> hmm...
<SDCDev> lol
<SDCDev> hey theblazehen
<SDCDev> checkout #shadowcash if u're interested :)
<SDCDev> in cryptos
<Kilos_> hmm...
<theblazehen> SDCDev: yeah, ok
<theblazehen> SDCDev: you seen emunie?
<SDCDev> no :P u told me about it though
<SDCDev> my other nick is Rynomster
<theblazehen> SDCDev: ah, kk ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.cars.co.za/motoring_news/volvo-unveils-335kw-2litre-engine-video/24456/, holy crap!
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> wind and power
<charl> hey Kilos 
<charl> electrical supply fubar again ?
<Kilos> ya man just went off then came back and i was outside so pc booted to unity and i been using kde for weeks now
<Kilos> grr
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> how do you use some map thing to find a place ?
<Kilos> i am going to midrand tomorrow but have now idea what all is there
<Kilos> whe n i left here midrand didnt even exist
<charl> Kilos: for a short while i used to live in midrand
<charl> behind a telkom satellite station
<charl> on mercury drive in crowthorne
<charl> Telkom Crowthorne Teleport
<charl> we didn't have any actual telephone though because they stole the copper
<Kilos> lol thats too long ago as well charl  . things have grown unreally
<Kilos> and still keep growing
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> sis taking me to fetch a replacement drive tomorrow
<Kilos> taking an AK with
<nlsthzn> good luck
<Kilos> other wise ill get there and be told it was sold to someone else
<nlsthzn> would suck
<Kilos> lol ty
<nlsthzn> I would like to get a SSD one day for boot drive...
<Kilos> whew they are expensive hey
<nlsthzn> true
<nlsthzn> reason I don't have one yet :)
<Kilos> id rather just wait a while for it to boot and have the extra space
<nlsthzn> would take one above the ones I have ...
<nlsthzn> so I get speed and space
<Kilos> and use the ssd just for booting?
<nlsthzn> well OS
<nlsthzn> root 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn>  /home on a big drive with space
<Kilos> ya that could work
<Kilos> have you tried usb3
<Kilos> andrew said it was superfast
<nlsthzn> got usb 3 on my desktop but no iussb3 devices yet
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> but it would be nice... usb too slow
<Kilos> maybe usb3 with a good external
<nlsthzn> I am not a fan of externals... except for back-ups etc
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> want my drives inside the box :p
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wbb gonna bath quick
<nlsthzn> k :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
 * Kilos wbb
<Vince-0> 'eve
<Kilos> you been too scarce Vince-0  
<Kilos> i signed up with the ossa stuf
<Kilos> osssa
<Vince-0> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> I finally bought a bathroom scale
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> how much do you weigh?
<Kilos> some peeps are scared to get on a scale
<Kilos> like trix hey Squirm  
<Kilos> Vince-0  you must post links like that here too. some of the older guys dont bother readin their emails
<Kilos> http://osssa.org.za/about-osssa/
 * Kilos peeks at inetpro
<Kilos> charl  nlsthzn  you guys can also support them methinks
<Kilos> you still tied here
<nlsthzn> huh?
<Kilos> ^^
<Kilos> osssa
<Kilos> ossa was a make of trials motorbike
 * nlsthzn is not using leenucks at the moment so he don't care about open sauce
<Kilos> dont cares are made to care
<Kilos> come on man support
<Kilos> its for our school kids and their poor parents
 * nlsthzn will have a look...
<Kilos> i would like to see our schools and colleges go open source before i die so youre supporting me
<nlsthzn> don't die soon then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no such plans in the pipeline yet
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos I step on a scale daily :P I don't need to though, my weight only goes up, not down. Kind of pointless, I think the scale is broken ;)
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-10
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> haha Squirm  
<Squirm> morning
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> Hoe gaan dit op die lieflike Vrydag more Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy bduk  ?
<bduk> Niks om oor te kla nie uitgespaar dankie
<Kilos> ek maak reg om 9 uur te ry om my hardeskyf te gaan vervang
<bduk> Waar koop jy
<Kilos> omega in midrand
<Kilos> het klaar een gekoop wat foutief was
<bduk> is dit die moeite werd om so ver te ry
<bduk> o ok 
<Kilos> waar is n nader plek anyway wat n 1TB verkoop vir 615
<bduk> Klink na 'n goeie prys maar as jy jou brandstof tyd en geduld in die verkeer moet by tel dan koop ek liewer sommer plaaslik iewers vir 'n honderd of 2 meer. Nou moet jy elk geval 2 keer ry omdat hy foutief is
<Kilos> hulle het afgelwer eerste een
<Kilos> gelewer
<Kilos> eerste keer wat ek ry
<bduk> ok
<Kilos> hulle papier werk maak nie voorsiening vir parte omruil nie
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk> Ek is erg alergies vir die verkeer
<Kilos> so of ek ry of betaal korier vir 2 trips
<Kilos> my sus ook, ek moes mooi soebat
<bduk> Maar sterkte in elk geval en mooi ry
<Kilos> dankie sal so maak
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: buy online, takealot delivers for orders over R250
<Kilos> will look at them for next buy, ty
<SDCDev> hoekom praad julle 'n taal wat mense nie verstaan nie?
<Kilos> what do they do if a drive is faulty
<Kilos> still jy man
<SDCDev> google translate ftw
<Kilos> jy ken van dit ook
<SDCDev> ja ke praad kak''' ek's lief vir afrikaans
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://www.takealot.com/help/exchange-return-policy
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<SDCDev> my ex gf's gran used to call afrikaans "the cancer of the throat language"
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  they look good. will look at them for sure
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: do you get to use their lovely little backbone?
<Squirm> do they have a backbone? Or just a fairly decent connection?
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: eh?
<Squirm> at work... What sort of internet connection do you have?
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> its complicated
<Kilos> fast one
<ThatGraemeGuy> our data centres are on a 10Gbps fibre thing from EOS Network Solutions primarily, with backup connectivity via IS should there be some issue, which is pretty rare. failover is completely seamless if it does need to happen
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then our office has a wireless link into one of the DCs
<Squirm> so you're limited to the speed of your wireless network
<ThatGraemeGuy> 30Mbps I think, but we are moving into new offices gradually starting this weekend and that has a 100Mbps fibre link into the DC with wireless as a backup
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: then invest in these ;)
<Squirm> http://www.ubnt.com/broadband/#airfiber:hardware
<ThatGraemeGuy> we are moving, the new place has 100Mbps fibre
<Squirm> although they're fairly expensive :/ Probably cheaper to run 100mb Fiber :P 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> especially since it isn't internet service over fibre like you'd get from neotel or whoever
<ThatGraemeGuy> its just a point-to-point link from bellville to newlands
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3821545933
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: so is that. It's just a PtP link
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: where are your offices?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, but fibre isn't susceptible to nearly as much external influence as wifi
<Squirm> Bellville?
<ThatGraemeGuy> currently durbanville, moving to bellville
<Squirm> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> starting to move some people this weekend, but my team moves next friday
<Squirm> we run fibre throughout the school.
<Squirm> just brought in 1.4km of 24core
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> mainly for the lightning issues we have :/
<Squirm> mainly 100mbit, but we're moving some of the bigger links to 1000mbit
<Squirm> slowly
<ThatGraemeGuy> no lightning worries down this side of the world thankfully :)
<Squirm> we lose a lot to lightning. but we restrict it with fibre
<Squirm> so we lose a switch and maybe 3/4 network cards, hopefully not the computers attached to them
<Squirm> and sometimes even a projector or two :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> aren't there lightning protection devices that solve all that?
<Squirm> happens about two times during summer :/
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: in the process of getting our buildings earthed properly
<Squirm> it's bad...
<Squirm> nice tin roof
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah sounds like a huge hassle
<Squirm> corrugated iron
<Squirm> but it's costly
<Squirm> so it's being held off
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3821548889
<Squirm> oh dear that's poor. but in the evening(when the pupils have no internet), I can get up to 11/12
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Squirm> upload goes up to about 1...
<Squirm> I think by the time I get to Cape Town, we should have 20mbit fibre and 20mbit VDSL in my new office
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> VDSL failover
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> 20mbps fibre? what is that, shouldn't you at least be getting 100mbps?
<charl> we run a 100gbps circuit between buildings where i work
<Squirm> charl: I wish
<Squirm> not really needed though
<Squirm> Hetzner hosts the website :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> no vdsl on my exchange yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> although too expensive to consider anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> there was mention on mybb a while ago that telkom were considering making 4Mbps the entry level for ADSL
<ThatGraemeGuy> that will suit me just fine
<Kilos> wbb later, going now
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Trixar_za> It annoys me when people mistake Linux hackers for script kiddies or h4x0rs.
<charl> the term hacker has now gotten so watered down there is no such thing imho
<charl> it's like cloud, what is it these days
<charl> ask 10 people and get at least 8 different answers
<magespawn> good morning all
<charl> hey magespawn 
<charl> how's it going
<Trixar_za> When I say it and mean it, it's normally a programmer of exceptional skill that can appreciate the hack value of code - as in, the elegant or concise way it solves a problem.
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> good and you?
<Trixar_za> I do not mean it like the media does - which if you haven't guessed is run by people that barely do research - if at all - and publish things from the maximum outrage effect.
<Trixar_za> There is no such thing as black hat or white hat - there is only grey - and that's just because they're suited hackers hired of the express purpose of testing and optimizing security.
<magespawn> Trixar_za, i tend to use in the way of somebody who likes to tinker with things and change the way they work, explore the limits of what tools can do etc
<Trixar_za> It's a broad term. But if you mean it's somebody that breaks into systems for fun - that's a security penetration expert at best and a wannabe pre-created tool using h4x0r or what we call crackers.
<magespawn> like the guy who built a automated coffee machine with an arduino
<magespawn> yup indeed
<gremble> o/
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I'd call that an ingenious and elegant hack :P
<Trixar_za> Especially because I'm craving coffee right now
<Trixar_za> Hi gremble
<charl> magespawn: i'm good
<gremble> I just got my github student pack. I am excited :P
<charl> gremble: pic or it didn't happen :D
<Trixar_za> What's that?
<gremble> https://education.github.com/pack
<charl> Trixar_za: i guess there is a type of a hacker identity but i call it an identity crisis more than an identity
<charl> Trixar_za: getting interested in something, learning more about it and doing cool things with it doesn't need any term other than hobbiest/enthusiast
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<charl> Trixar_za: when i go to job interviews and i *always* get the dumb question about what i do in my free time, i just say i hobby with computers
<charl> Trixar_za: i don't tell them i'm a "hacker" or a whatever for me i'm just hobbying
<charl> for that same matter, you can be a "hacker" in any subject, not only computers
<Trixar_za> I don't either, but that's just because of the negative reaction
<Trixar_za> Hell, just tell some people I use Linux already makes them think I break into systems for fun >.>
<charl> yeah but that's also just plain dumb and people who don't really know/understand IT
<charl> just point out to them they are using linux every single time they use their android phone
<charl> linux is only half an operating system in any case without any shell, android adds the shell part
<charl> gnu/linux of course is a complete operating system where gnu is the shell
<Trixar_za> I also have to call it "Lie-nox" instead of "Lin-nix" so they'd understand me :P
<charl> in dutch we pronounce it "linneyks" i guess that just depends on the language
<Trixar_za> I watched the video of Linus pronouncing it himself - been using that pronunciation ever since. I also pronounce TeX correctly, which is also a little annoying with people that call it Tex.
<charl> actually we pronounce it more like "ley-nuhks"
<charl> sorry i don't know phonetic symbols :D
<Trixar_za> Yeah, phonetics is hard :P
<charl> need to learn it some time
<charl> i always see it on the wikipedia and it says me nothing
<Trixar_za> I have learned the one thing nobody ever tells you or teaches you is to know when to reply and when to swallow your words.
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/111594-rage-is-internet-usage-already-over-2tb.html
<charl> Trixar_za: ??
<charl> Squirm: nice !!
<Squirm> charl: yeah, I would like that...
<Squirm> and I would like to be at the expo
<magespawn> okay, peer does not like me today
 * Kilos scrolls
<Kilos> afternoon all
<gremble> Good afternoon Kilos 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this afternoon
<Kilos> sorry just woke. head bad
<Kilos> bumping inna car musta made it worse
<bushtech_> methinks soting out that HD gonna give you another headache :)
<Kilos> aw no dont say that bushtech_  , i have the new one here just need the energy to install the thing
<bushtech_> but don't you want to migrate some data across?
<Kilos> across where?
<bushtech_> that's the headache I'm talking about
<bushtech_> from the old drive?
<Kilos> na thats the fun part
<bushtech_> heh, famous last words
<bushtech_> btdt
<Kilos> i use rsync to backup home then reverse it on clean installs
<bushtech_> ah ok
<bushtech_> I went and bought a drive copier
<Kilos> on unity i use deja-dup
<bushtech_> much simpler
<Kilos> very good backup toll 
<bushtech_> good to know
<bushtech_> raining your side yet?
<Kilos> nope just very windy
<bushtech_> same NE
<Kilos> maybe storm tonight
<bushtech_> yep, hoping for some rain
<Kilos> drive copier?
<Kilos> what did you buy
<Kilos> linux has clone commands
<bushtech_> it's a box that takes 2 hd's & can copy 1 drive to another
<Kilos> sjoe die engelse is slim ne
<bushtech_> can take big or small drives
<Kilos> dont they have to be same size drives
<bushtech_> havent noticed that it matters
<bushtech_> yeah, with clonezilla you have to jump through a couple hoops if sizes differ
<Kilos> you use it for windows drives?
<Kilos> rsync does wonders on ubuntu
<Kilos> rsync archives then no need to download everything for upgrading
<Kilos> and /home makes new drive same as old one was
<Kilos> the pro rsyncs a couple more things as well
<bushtech_> mostly linux drives
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you got too much money man
<bushtech_> No, just got tired of the rigmarole
<Kilos> inetpro  afternoon, what all do you rsync 
<Kilos> rsync is fast man
<bushtech_> when lightning visits you every now and then
<Kilos> you can rsync about everything i think
<bushtech_> you end up with a lot of drives that might still work
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> i spose i should get started
<Kilos> bushtech_  you must look at testdisk foremost and scalpel for revovering data off bad drives
<bushtech_> go for it/no time like the present, etc
<Kilos> i have a blog about it somewhere still i think with the commands
<bushtech_> will do kilos, thanks
<Kilos> lemme boot up other kde pc
<Kilos> i have recovered data and photos and stuff off drives that have been formatted a few times
<bushtech_> sounds promising
<Kilos> wonderfull tools
<Kilos> only if you save what it finds its all numbered files so i try make it write what it finds to original drive or spend hours renaming files
<bushtech> wth
<Kilos> the wind blew you away
<bushtech> lol
<Kilos> and i joined here from other pc
<bushtech> still connected to same tower so tower hasn't blown away
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> and yagi is still there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> wrong release on stick
<Kilos> email addy very fitting
<Kilos> inetpro  maybe maak planne om huis toe te gaan, ek hoor al donderweer
<Kilos> dit bou groot op hierdiekant
<Kilos> lovely smooth install, busy rsyncing archives
<Kilos> wbb need modem
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-11
<miles> morning all
<miles> ai!
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<ThatGraemeGuy> no ADSL :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> line completely dead
<ThatGraemeGuy> I offer my sympathy to the 3G-only folks, this sucks horribly
<Kilos> lol hi ThatGraemeGuy  mine isnt that bad
<Kilos> you a kde man can you help me with a command please
<Kilos> my new drive has kde running kiff
<Kilos> but on other pc and old kde here i did something wrong and they boot to a page with nothing on
<Kilos> i think it has something to do with plasma
<Kilos> ian had similar last year and the fly gave him a command to start plasma
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, I am using XFCE
<ThatGraemeGuy> have to run, time waits for no man
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> i have got bell.ogg in here yet so no alerts yet
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> new drive running lekker
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> nice !
<gremble> Hello everyone
<charl> hi gremble 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<gremble> Kilos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE#Starting_KDE
<gremble> Perhaps that helpds
<gremble> helps*
<Kilos> ive installed kdm on it but now it keeps reshowing the page where you enter password
<Kilos> grrrr
<gremble> You are logging in with the correct password?
<Kilos> ive had that before a year or 2 back 
<Kilos> but was with unity then and the cure was to install gdm and drop the lightdm thing
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> bushtech_  waar is die reen man
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl  was asleep for a while
 * Kilos swanks with an 800g /home
<charl> nice man
<charl> they took that old broken one back ?
<Kilos> and 64bit kde is faster here than 32bit kde
<Kilos> ya thet gave new one
<Kilos> they
<charl> nice
<charl> if you run on a 64bit architecture you want to run a 64bit os ...
<charl> then you can use all the registers etc
<Kilos> i dunno bout that stuff but i can see its faster
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit_computing#Pros_and_cons
<charl> Some 64-bit programs, such as encoders, decoders and encryption software, can benefit greatly from 64-bit registers, while the performance of other programs, such as 3D graphics-oriented ones, remains unaffected when switching from a 32-bit to a 64-bit environment.
<charl> Some 64-bit architectures, such as x86-64, support more general-purpose registers than their 32-bit counterparts (although this is not due specifically to the word length). This leads to a significant speed increase for tight loops since the processor does not have to fetch data from the cache or main memory if the data can fit in the available registers.
<charl> in other words, depends on the application
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty for that
<charl> np
<Kilos> well even evolution opens and closes much faster
<charl> isn't it more related to your new drive speed?
<charl> could be that kde is just well optimised for 64bit architecture
<Kilos> i had kde on a 80g sata drive before, not sure if the 1TB would be faster than that, but this pc seems happy running 64bit
<charl> how many rpm ?
<Kilos> now just gotta get bell.ogg into /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> i dunno how many rpm
<Kilos> the 1TB is 7200 if i remember right
<charl> sounds about right
<charl> you can find the model if you cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<charl> then it's just a case of googling
<Kilos> Barracuda 7200.12 Serial ATA Product Manual - Seagate"
<Kilos> dunno the 80g info just yet. lemme take it out of other pc
<Kilos> i cant run it, did a rsync of home and it overflowed root so no gui now
<Kilos> barracuda 7200.10
<Kilos> yay im getting good at putting bell.ogg in place for konversation to use
<Kilos> cant hear the feeble pling it made before
 * Kilos likes my bloep
<Kilos> actually charl i had to install twice. if something can go wrong it will, and this was a new one to me
<Kilos> modem connected with nm but nothing could use it
<Kilos> reinstall and everything can use it
<charl> nice man
<charl> but yeah that was a weird one
<charl> don't know how a reinstall can fix it :(
<Kilos> something must have benn corrupt somehow, even though i did update/upgrade and carefully worked through nm. everything was right and shoulda worked
<Kilos> with reinstall i chn=anged nothing and it worked first time hehe
<Kilos> changed
<Kilos> murphy is a man of means
<Kilos> lemme shudown and add drives to try fix
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-12
<Kilos> cremora minora
 * Kilos explores the panel options on kde whew so many things
<Kilos> can even give dolphin root privileges
<jaysen> latest Kubuntu Kilos?
<jaysen> Hello
<jaysen> late beta?
<Kilos> hi jaysen  bope 14.04
<Kilos> nope
<jaysen> ah k. .. and its nice and shiny? It's been so long since i tried kde
<Kilos> have you been here before jaysen  ?
<Kilos> if not welcome to ubuntu-za
<jaysen> a while back . but not regularly. 
<jaysen> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> make this a regular channel man
<Kilos> what do you use?
<jaysen> ok. I'm planning on falling back into to using irc
<jaysen> but I think I told you the exact same thing 2-4 years ago (:
<Kilos> ive been a gnome person but unity is a bit painful so been trying kde for about a month
<Kilos> haha you naughty
<jaysen> ubuntu / fed on desktop. osx on this laptop 
<Kilos> sjoe osx is mac?
<jaysen> unfortunately yes 
 * jaysen hangs head in shame
<Kilos> haha even the fly is using one so dont worry
<jaysen> but i'm thinking that my next lappie is going to be linux.
<Kilos> he needs to make software that works on them too so also had no choice
<jaysen> we'll see
<jaysen> Great excuse - I'm going to start using that !
 * jaysen reaches for xamarin installer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man he does church stuff iirc
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> some open thing
<jaysen> Ah, k
<jaysen> btw, do you know which irc client he prefers on the mac
<Kilos> im not sure but he uses quassel on everything else
<jaysen> colloquoy is crashing, and so fell back onto adium for now. but i'm not sure
<jaysen> ok. will look around
<Kilos> http://www.cubrid.org/blog/cubrid-appstools/three-best-irc-clients-for-mac-i-am-aware-of/
<Kilos> jaysen  http://quassel-irc.org/node/42
<jaysen> Thanks Kilos. As helpful as ever
<Kilos> Maaz  google irc for mac
<Maaz> Kilos: "Colloquy: IRC, SILC & ICB Client" http://colloquy.info/ :: "LimeChat: IRC Client for Mac" http://limechat.net/mac/ :: "IRCHelp.org — Mac IRC Clients" http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/clients/mac/ :: "Three Best IRC Clients for Mac I am aware of | CUBRID Blog" http://www.cubrid.org/blog/cubrid-appstools/three-best-irc-clients-for-mac-i-am-aware-of/ ::
<Maaz> "Textual: IRC for Mac OS X" http://www.codeux.com/ :: "Snak - IRC for Mac" http://www.snak.com/…
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<gremble> Use irssi
<Kilos> how is our mathmetician today?
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Lazy. It is the last day of vacation
<Kilos> irssi is hard work for me
<gremble> And I have a massive amount of work to do (That I should have done in this break time)
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> How is it going with you?
<Kilos> never put off till tomorrow what you can do today
<Kilos> im good ty, happy with new drive and 64bit kubuntu
<gremble> Nice
<gremble> It wasn't that I lazily procastrinated up until now. I did a lot of work, just not the work that I was supposed to ;P
<gremble> Just work that was more engaging
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> running 64bit kde is so much faster than 32bit here im very happy, the heavyness shows more in 32bit
<Kilos> heaviness
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> Maaz  spell heaviness
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Maaz  spell heavyness
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Heaviness or heaviness
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> biggest job with kubuntu is the configuring things till they suit your needs
<gremble> How much ram to you have?
<Kilos> 4g
<Kilos> need to save for a faster cpu before i can worry about more ram
<Kilos> but for the first time since i started, everything in this pc was new, not other peeps discards
<Kilos> been using a drive the fly said to trash a few years ago hehe
<gremble> Interesting that 64 would be faster. Perhaps x86 code has nice optimization
<Kilos> i dunno how it all works but i use evolution mail and in 32bit it takes forever to open and close , here its fast
<Kilos> so when i can upgrade to i5 cpu things gonna rock
<gremble> :P
<gremble> That sounds good
<gremble> I think my harddrive in my desktop is dying
<gremble> So everything takes forever to open up on it
<gremble> And ElementaryOS died
<gremble> I need to install something else
<gremble> Will probably be Archlinux
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> do you have power cuts often?
<gremble> But that is for another time
<gremble> Not as much the past year
<Kilos> after power cuts there are lots orphan inodes that need sorting
<Kilos> i run sudo touch /forcefsck and it clears them on next reboot
<gremble> I will give it a whirl and see
<gremble> thanks
<Kilos> some peeps say dont force fsck but noone told me why yet
<Kilos> that command works here so i maar use it
<gremble> ext4 is a journaled filesystem, so it should do those things automagically
<Kilos> ive tried it after booting and getting message that orphan inodes have been deleted or cleaned but more are found and clean with the command
<gremble> Reading about it now
<Kilos> oi
<jaysen_> Thanks Kilos. Installed Quassel . and its a package on homebrew .. so even better
<Kilos> cool glad you got it going
<Kilos> with quassel you can bounce as well from others things like cells etc
<Kilos> i need to look at the bouncer thing one day too
<Kilos> but i couldnt get quassel to use bell.ogg before so use konversation instead
<jaysen_> k. I want to look into it too
<jaysen_> Hows the KDE config going ?
<spinza> I used quassel for some time and it started crashing to frequently.  Now switched to ZNC on ubuntu.  Using hexchat on PCs to connecto to it and HoloIRC from my android devices.
<Kilos> coming right ty.. my main issues are finding thing with different names
<Kilos> and of course getting text larger
<Kilos> and i like many workspaces so sorting that is what hassles if i dont use a backup
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<Kilos> hmm...
<spinza> hi
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> ohi charl  
<Kilos> wb SDCDev  
<Kilos> buncha yoyos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<gremble> I think the internet is broke
<gremble> >.>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows the work coming gremble  ?
<Kilos> im about ready to start changing drives to work on so might be on and off
<Kilos> would be nice if sata drivews were hot plugable like usbs
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<gremble> Sata is hotpluggable
<gremble> Well, S-ATA is supposed to be :P
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-05
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> Evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * Squirm pops in
<superfly> hi Squirm!
<Squirm> Hey there superfly
<superfly> Squirm: FYI they've recently revamped the Toad. Went there the other day - it's really nice.
<Squirm> superfly: Yeah, was there a week ago
<Squirm> TO me it looks like Castle has pushed a bit of money into it 
<superfly> quite possible.
<Squirm> Because they have those new beer tanks there
<Squirm> We still need to grab a beer/coffee
<superfly> Totally.
 * superfly has been rather swamped recently
<Squirm> Was also meant to meet up with henkj at some point
<Squirm> Ouch
<superfly> oooo
<Squirm> I'm kept busy, though I have my weekends free :)
<pieter2627> morning all
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> superfly: went to Blue Bird Garage again, haven't been in ages.
<Squirm> Still very busy
<superfly> yeah, they're always busy
<magespawn> good morning
<Cryterion> http://fossbytes.com/apple-makes-fun-of-microsofts-windows-logo-designs-a-new-one/
<superfly> When you're interviewing a potential intern, and you realise they only *started* school after you *left*
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> superfly: you're getting old sir
<superfly> inetpro: ...
<Squirm> Maybe someone here can help, there's a script I'm running and it requires an input. It asks for username, email address, real name, etc
<Squirm> I'm trying to automate the installation, any way I can somehow pipe data into the script?
<Squirm> I've tried this, but it doesn't seem to work
<Squirm> printf 'y\nyes\nno\nmaybe\n' | ./script
<MaNI> why not take them as arguments to the script?
<MaNI> Squirm, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2746553/bash-script-read-values-from-stdin-pipe < that seems to answer your question though
<Squirm> MaNI: I want to do the opposite
<Squirm> Someone has a script with a wait for input function, I need to automatically submit predefined strings
<Squirm> But I found a way around
<smile> hoi :p
<magespawn> superfly: bound to happen sooner or later
<magespawn> bed time later all
<smile> see you :p
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-06
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> oh hai
<superfly> ohi
<pieter2627> morning all
<inetpro> .
<superfly> ..
<pieter2627> ....
<GnikLlort> .....
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> brb home time
<pieter2627> powers of 2 is broken :D
<pieter2627> good day all
<linda> Hi kl
<linda> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi linda 
<Kilos> sorry i was asleep
<linda> are hyou well?
<Kilos> what broke hehe
<linda> n prob, its me, Jan
<Kilos> im ok ty yes
<linda> hehe
<linda> good whens the op?
<Kilos> i know its you haha
<linda> you spy
<linda> sleuth, super sleuth
<Kilos> i go in on the 13th and op is on the 15th hopefully
<linda> Hope all goes well
<Kilos> all will ty
<Kilos> what prob you got linda 
<linda> Stil battlking with Linda;'s games, I want to set her Suduko as startup app, where do I find the commands for starup?
<linda> startup apps?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lets see
<linda> sorry,we had this one before but I cannt remember if we tried the startup apps route   
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/189995/how-to-manage-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<linda> I was threre just now but the specific command for this app eluded me 
<Kilos> can you remember if it was something you just had to tick?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452661/where-is-start-up-applications-in-14-04-unity
<linda> Its an app in the system but it does not lock to launchger 
<Kilos> cant you drag it to the launcher
<linda> no
<Kilos> type in games in dash then drag what you want to launcher
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i cant even remember where i looked at unity
<linda> ok I will need to teach her how to use the search facility
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/490544/how-can-i-either-lock-items-in-the-launcher-or-restore-a-set-of-items-in-the-lau
<Kilos> it will be somewhere
<Kilos> you say you did it before
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> how did you do it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm...
<linda> no I did not do it before, same prob still persists but if she learns to search she will find many things that she loses
<Kilos> i think somewhere in settings you can tell the dash thing not to remember all your last used apps
<Kilos> i think what i did there was
<Kilos> open the things you use most and then disable the remember thing and it only remembers that last 4
<linda> OK will have a go, gotta go now, strongs with the op if I dont chat with you before
<Kilos> ty jan you keep well that side
<linda> thks Kilos 
<linda>  you also
<Kilos> ty
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> what's this about an op?
<Kilos> oh just a hernia that needs some sewing up
<Kilos> nothing serious
<thatgraemeguy> ah ok
<thatgraemeguy> I have one that needs patching but meh :-/
<thatgraemeguy> night night
<Kilos> ai
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-07
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> ohi
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<gremble> Good evening
<Cryterion> evening
<gremble> How are you Cryterion 
<Cryterion> all good and you
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Not very impressed with this heat, however
<superfly> what heat?
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-08
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> good evening 
<Kilos> afternoon all
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> just sleepy but good ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> a bit tired, drove the wife up to pongola for her exm today, very hot down here already
<magespawn> s/exm/exam
<Kilos> we already at 22/37
<Kilos> hope she did well
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , many thanks for the advice, I will try Opera and let you know how things go. 
<Langjan> Are you OK with the pending op? 
<Langjan> Are you sleeping mate? 
<inetpro> superfly: Nikola v7.7.2 is out! https://t.co/gbWEA2iF0f
<inetpro> oh and good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> oops, is evening already? 
<magespawn> something like that inetpro 
<magespawn> amazing my pings are in the 150 to 240 ms range, until i try to open a web page, then quickly goes to 25000 to 42000
<magespawn> needless to say the web page does not load
<magespawn> vodacom what are you doing?
<Kilos> ohi guys
<Kilos> just got caught in another nap session
<Kilos> i woke up to come say night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> why would they be slowing web traffic down?
<magespawn> 100986 ms
<magespawn> 131098
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-09
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<DigiGram> wow oom Kilos still here
<Kilos> yes haha
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos 
<inetpro> you better today? 
<Kilos> kinda ty inetpro just moeg again
<Kilos> hi christol_ 
<inetpro> ai! 
<christol_> hi
<Kilos> uh ou load shedding on the cards again
<magespawn>  bye home time 
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> evening everyone else
<gremble> How have you been Kilos? 
<gremble> Didn't see you the last few times I was here
<Kilos> im actually fine ty gremble just meds for prostate and hernia thing keep me sleepy so i been scarce mostly
<Kilos> and also i cant get this laptop to make an alert sound i can hear
<Kilos> hows things your side
<gremble> Pretty quiet
<gremble> Just unbarebly hot
<gremble> Holiday and tried to work in the garden, but with this weather I just couldn't
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> been rather warm hey, and tomorrow 37 again
<gremble> I wish it would rain already
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> i think next rains will be serious thunderstorms with some big hail
<Kilos> i need to sleep again
<Kilos> you all keep cool
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Anyone here familiar with emacs?
<Cryterion> hmm
<gremble> Evening Cryterion 
<gremble> Between first year CS and now, it feels like I completely forgot how to program :|
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-10
<Cryterion> Mornings
<gremble> Good morningg
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> ohi superfly all good there
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you been scarcer than i have
<Kilos> hi gremble still grumbling
<Kilos> hi skokkk you new here?
<Kilos> or one of the oldies with a new nick
<skokkk> hello Kilos, new here
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> did anyone welcome you
<skokkk> no, so thank you :)
<Kilos> wow the bunch of lurkers
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ washes some mugs
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ thanks man
<Maaz_> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi georgl Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi
<superfly> Kilos: all good, just really busy 
<Kilos> i thought so superfly . keep well all of you
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-11
<superfly> Zzzzz
<gremble> Good morning
<squish102> i'm struggling to get a kernel > 2.6 on a VPS. Anyone can give some help?
<squish102> grub-mkconfig errors with: grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/vz/private/14025'
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> squish102: maybe related to http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow ? 
<squish102> is it worth me setting up an unotelly like thing for people?
<Cryterion> squish102??
<inetpro> . 
<squish102> Cryterion: untotelly.com
<squish102> unotelly.com
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-10
<squish102> hmm anyone know what do do here?
<squish102> https://github.com/matrix-org/synapse/blob/master/README.rst#synapse-installation
<squish102> I get to the part that says "To set up your homeserver, run (in your virtualenv, as before):"
<squish102> and I am lost
<kulelu88> what are you lost on? Squirm 
<kulelu88> squish102: 
<squish102> how to run the commands?
<kulelu88> you can just paste it. It is 1 python command
<kulelu88>  "\" is used for multi-line pastes
<squish102> it says in your virtualenv though
<kulelu88> is your virtualenv activated?
<kulelu88> paste your user@something info to the left of the command-line
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 squish102 
<squish102> i think it is working...
<Kilos> ty squish102 
<kulelu88> Hello oom. how are you?
<kulelu88> squish102: it should already be active, cause you ran the /bin/activate on it
<Kilos> im ok ty, hows things there
<squish102> kilos, i'll try again after payday
<kulelu88> im fekking exhausted. 
<Kilos> kulelu88 you shoulda been asleep long ago
<Kilos> why you up so late/early
<kulelu88> work Kilos . think it is time for me to resign
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> night shift
<kulelu88> kak shift. you out of hospital oom? 
<squish102> kulelu88: it worked thanks
<kulelu88> shot squish102 
<Kilos> yes ty lad im home, was only in hospital for 3 days, 
<kulelu88> back in SA or parking with the Aussies? 
<Kilos> still in aus with my girls
<Kilos> till end of november
<Kilos> then the long trip home
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> you made us scared oom, getting sick and shit
<Kilos> sorry lad, it was a surprise for me as well. strange to have a heart attack when only walking and at home i could run and catch sheep and do farm work without hassles
<kulelu88> must be the aussie people oom. hows the life there? Are you allowed to live there beyond November?
<Kilos> only a 3 month visa. the people are ok, have some habits that are strange to us, but basically normal peeps
<squish102> much more expensive than SA?
<kulelu88> "no worries mate, no worries" :D
<Kilos> when you directly convert costs things seem very expensive to us but then they earn more
<Kilos> like a 10mm socket cost $6.50 which is R65
<squish102> that seems expensive
<Kilos> yes i think its between R20 and R30
<kulelu88> oom checking tool prices <3 hahhaa
<Kilos> i have to buy as we can afford so i can repair a toploader washing machine for the girls
<Kilos> laundromat costs about $50 a week
<squish102> R20 is cheap. it is about $3 in US
<kulelu88> you have more than 1 daughter oom?
<Kilos> no one and the mother of course
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we are almost like teenagers
<Kilos> like 30 years apart never happened
<kulelu88> hahahaha. 
<Kilos> squish102 where are you now lad?
<squish102> i live in a little town in the US
<Kilos> ah
<squish102> close to a largish city. Charlotte, north carolina
<kulelu88> squish102 is now an American Boer. Hy bly op die "Ranch" 
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<squish102> https://goo.gl/maps/pGnCgPhfR9E2
<squish102> My house
<squish102> nope, small property
<Kilos> cool
<squish102> ive been here for 15 years, so pretty american
<squish102> only visit sa every couple years now
<kulelu88> your kids born there? Squirm 
<Kilos> wow
<kulelu88> squish102: 
<squish102> yes, they american
<kulelu88> squirm is gonna murder me :D accidentally pinging the owe
<squish102> yes, tab sucks with the name so close
<kulelu88> time to become zquish
<squish102> btw Kilos, aussie also have open house plots, or is it all walls like sa?
<kulelu88> LOL I was kidding, but thank you!
<zquish012> was the strangest thing to drive into a residentual area and no walls. they actually not allowed, low open fences only
<zquish012> Squirm: will thank me :)
<kulelu88> zquish012: in your state? I've heard of some places in America being as dangerous as Hillbrow
<Kilos> all fencing like in our old days but many walled places as well
<zquish012> kulelu88: i'm sure there are some dangerous places, none that i know of close to me
<zquish012> kulelu88 i don't bother to lock my cars, or my house for that matter
<kulelu88> NC must be very safe though
<zquish012> no buglar bars, or alarm system
<kulelu88> Republican and religious right?
<zquish012> although i don't leave stuff in my car
<zquish012> i think democrat and religious
<kulelu88> aah, well politics doesn't matter. they must be old-school friendly kinda people
<zquish012> only think i left in my car was my car keys because i hoped someone would steel it and i could claim insurance. insurance was higher than i could sell car
<zquish012> after a couple months, i ended up selling my car :)
<zquish012> no the real reason i left the keys in the car, was i had another car in the garage, so i had to move my other car every day. was easier to leave keys in the car :)
<zquish012> i'm also not in the city but about 50 k's from the city
<kulelu88> you work remotely?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<zquish012> sometimes.. but work is about 30k's away
<zquish012> not far, about 40 min drive
<kulelu88> you must be driving on roads with cows and sheep :D
<zquish012> which is nothing, my next job, if i get it, is an hour and 15 minutes away :(
<kulelu88> why do you live in the middle of nowhere?
<zquish012> wifes dumb idea. house was cheap and she liked the rural small town feel
<kulelu88> she must be regretting it now :D
<zquish012> she still loves it. her car is 4 years old and has about 120000 km on it
<kulelu88> 0.o
<zquish012> and she doesn't work
<zquish012> that is shopping miles
<zquish012> lucky petrol is so cheap
<kulelu88> very rare to hear a wife not working in the US. you must be raking in the moola 
<kulelu88> jys nou n larnie 
<zquish012> i would say more than half my friends don't have working wifes... it is all about the children and raising them correctly
<zquish012> and i couldn't afford a maid
<zquish012> and i miss my maids and gardners :)
<zquish012> not plural
<kulelu88> now you are the gardener ;)
<zquish012> i'm the gardner and my wife is the maid
<kulelu88> how is the weather there throughout the year? 
<zquish012> where i am, it is pretty good. we have seasons, so summer is hot, about 28-40 and winter is cold, about -5 to 10
<kulelu88> -5 ... rough 
<zquish012> but houses all have aircon and heat, so your house is always at the temp you want it
<zquish012> i keep house at about 22-24, somewhere around there
 * zquish012 having to convert from farenheight
<zquish012> coldest we get is -12, but no wind (ever)
<zquish012> except when a hurricane comes through, like yesterday
<zquish012> ok so now I have a http://matrix.org/ server running.... what to do with it... hmmmmm
<zquish012> that reminds me... I need to ask in this # when people are here for good managment tools of debian
<zquish012> i plan to deploy about 13000 raspberry PI's into stores, how am i going to manage them :(
<Kilos> wow
<zquish012> one in each store. i have to patch them and send app updates and any config changes. i need tools
<Kilos> are there so many stores there
<zquish012> i can see security team saying something like "switch all ssh ports to port 32453 by tomorrow"
<zquish012> yes, my company has that many
<Kilos> wow
<zquish012> so when you say, let me replace the thin terminals with new ones, and the unit price is $400 for a wyse thin terminal
<zquish012> and then i say i need $5 mil... they go.. um no
<zquish012> so we go with a cheap $60 raspberry PI. they said yes but now i am stuck with how to manage them
<zquish012> anyway, i gtg, it is getting late here now
<Kilos> look here
<Kilos> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjMv96BkM_PAhXCnZQKHRFyCVIQFggqMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.raspberrypi.org%2Fblog%2Fraspi-ltsp-is-now-pinet%2F&usg=AFQjCNFir6l2PZf0Zp2LX6GBTOLS2GtFoA
<Kilos> might give you an idea
<Kilos> zquish012 
<Kilos> Maaz time in charlotte usa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> ai!
<zquish012> thanks Kilos, will check it out tomorrow
<zquish012> Maaz: time 28173
<Maaz> zquish012: Sorry...
<zquish012> Maaz: time charlotte usa
<Maaz> zquish012: Huh?
<zquish012> about 10pm, but i have to get kid on school bus tomorrow at 6:20am
<kulelu88> zquish012: somebody once said changing ports is security theatre
<Langjan> Goeiemore Kilos tyd vir 'n bietjie Afrikaans daar in Oz
<Langjan> Hoe gaan dit met jou en jou omstandighede rondom die medieserekeninge? 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz tell Langjan Skuus oom. Ek  was buite. Of ek het n middag slaapie geniet. As jy nie so haastig was nie kon ons gesels
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<ra1v3n> Hello all\
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy and everyone else as well
<Kilos> wake up za
<ra1v3n> lol
<thatgraemeguy> morning :)
<chesedo> Kilos: i'm awake... i'm awake
<chesedo> can i go back sleep now :P
<Kilos> LOL
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> One of the long time opensource and ubuntu contributor, Miles Sharpe (IRC NICK : Kilos) need your help and donations, please read the full story and help him, https://www.gofundme.com/reunionroadblock
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> ON THE MONEY: Wits SRC’s funding proposal flawed by Stuart Theobald,  10 October 2016, 05:37 http://www.bdlive.co.za/opinion/columnists/2016/10/10/on-the-money-wits-srcs-funding-proposal-flawed
<inetpro> kulelu88, MaNI: some interesting points there ^^
<kulelu88> they came up with some bullshit funding model in 2 weeks. politics students at their 'best'
<MaNI> young naive socialist marxist students publish document that ignores half of reality, in 10 years time they will be sitting in real jobs condemning the exact people they used to be. The joys of youth.
<MaNI> as I tried to allude to the other day, one of the 'elephants in the room' that everyone is ignoring, is that the most popular degrees are also the ones that don't even necessarily lead to a bright future.
<MaNI> If we burn all of our remaining resources to churn out a bunch of unemployed bachelor of arts students does that really help anyone?
<kulelu88> it sure as heck doesn't make sense to be funding the next 30,000 marketing students when we need more doctors :D
<MaNI> Would people be okay if "free education" also came with the clause that the education had to be in something deemed "in demand"?
<inetpro> fair points
<MaNI> When I used to write my unisa exams, the exam hall was always full, but I was often literally the only person writing the exam for the computer science subjects
<kulelu88> anyways, that topic is exhausting. 
<kulelu88> does anybody know how to generate your own SSL certs?
<MaNI> but yeah it makes me sad just to talk about this stuff, back to work :p
<kulelu88> you couldn't even copy from your peers MaNI :(
<inetpro> kulelu88: https://letsencrypt.org/
<MaNI> every year it got less
<MaNI> first year 10 of us
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: letsencrypt? Or do you want self signed? 
<MaNI> second year 5
<MaNI> final year 2
<MaNI> honours, just me 
<MaNI> felt like I was going to get taken away by a death figure at some point :P
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: self-signed for local dev. I want to generate server-certs and client-certs
<kulelu88> MaNI: 2 as in 2 in the venue?
<MaNI> 2 in the row for comp sci subject
<MaNI> 300 in the row(s) for economics, hehe
<MaNI> they usually have multiple subjects in the venue for each day
<kulelu88> joburg venue? MaNI 
<MaNI> germiston
<MaNI> though I had to do one once in cape town while traveling and it was a similar story
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: https://www.linux.com/learn/creating-self-signed-ssl-certificates-apache-linux
<paddatrapper> Good work through there 
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: you know how to generate client certs?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: sorry that I'm not sure about 
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: https://gist.github.com/mtigas/952344
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: thanks  
<kulelu88> so fekking hard to find examples like that
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<zquish012> any advice on managing raspberryPI's. like windows sccm. push patches and app updates as well as config changes?
<zquish012> i don't want to pay microsoft money to manage the PI's
<kulelu88> zq
<kulelu88> zquish012: I answered you yday
<zquish012> checked that out. pretty neet, problem was that it basically loads the OS from a central server
<kulelu88> you need an agent on the Pi itself?
<kulelu88> and no, Ansible doesn't do that
<zquish012> with 13000 stores all opening and they all have (i think) 1.5mbit connections, i don't think i have enough bw
<kulelu88> you need to architect a solution
<kulelu88> is it 1 Pi per store?
<zquish012> yes, one maybe 2
<kulelu88> and the Pi has access to a 1,5MB connection to the internet?
<zquish012> one as a think terminal, basically running a web browser, for ppl to apply for jobs
<zquish012> and one to be used to monitor temps in fridges.. IoT stuff
<kulelu88> 0.o you plan on running a browser via a Pi 
<kulelu88> geez, your company could have invested about 40 bucks for decent ARM processors instead
<zquish012> yes, boot up into chromium and lock it down. public facing
<zquish012> needs to have wifi, bluetooth and video
<kulelu88> nah man, that's insane. have they bought this stuff already?
<zquish012> nope, piloting it in a couple stores
<zquish012> $40 bucks cannot get anything, i don't think
<kulelu88> you need a more powerful board to run chromium at any decent speed on a thin client
<kulelu88> 40 bucks gets you the highest performing Pi
<zquish012> ya, you mentioned a decent arm processor for 40 bucks
<kulelu88> 40 bucks gets you an entry level android, which is more powerful than a Pi
<zquish012> we have an android stick too, but doesn't have bluetooth (i don't think)
<zquish012> Pi seems fine for browsing, not that i have used one for very long
<kulelu88> break down the functionality of what the thin client must do: ?
<kulelu88> and you should start by explaining to your company about botnets101
<kulelu88> 13,000 Pis would be a good botnet to send DDoS from :D
<zquish012> 1. browser for job applications. 2. RDP client to hit internal rdp farm to get to websites internal. 3. bluetooth to talk to IoT devices in fridges
<zquish012> 4. maybe a 3rd to try do triangulation of customers in store
<zquish012> 5. Possibly also a cash register, if we can compile the C code to work in debian
<kulelu88> 0.o 
<zquish012> but need to be able to patch them and update them. keep the bots out
<zquish012> not sure how secure debian is with security patches. will have 2 sites whitelisted for public
<kulelu88> Ansible can patch and update without an agent. Salt can do so as well, but it uses an agent. Unless you're not a Python guy, then Puppet, Chef are also options
<kulelu88> is 1) public-facing or to be used internally by the staffers?
<zquish012> public facing, to 2 whitelisted websites
<zquish012> pi should be bolted behind monito in vesa slot
<kulelu88> your security policy is a bit flawed then. you'll have an RDP client connected as well. If I pwn just 1 Pi (like literally break in and connect to it directly), I then have access to the entire RDP farm
<zquish012> my worry with all those, is i need to be able to manage that number. if puppet has a good console to report problems, re-apply patches etc
<kulelu88> the only way to know which is the best is to test them all at a scale going upwards. 
<zquish012> RDP farm requires AD authentication (but no 2FA yet)
<kulelu88> does it have brute-force protection?
<zquish012> built into AD afaik
<zquish012> 10 attempts and locked account
<zquish012> i do that to myself all the time. running scheduled tasks on windows and password changes. bam, lock my account :)
<kulelu88> botnets are a real thing, so the security of your architecture needs to be good
<zquish012> so start with ansible, salt, puppet or Chef?
<kulelu88> hmmmm, let me check quickly
<kulelu88> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2609482/data-center/data-center-review-puppet-vs-chef-vs-ansible-vs-salt.html
<kulelu88> I'd do an agentless setup first. SSH into a box for updates seems normal for anyone managing a server (or a Pi in this case)
<zquish012> i leave the networking up to our mpls cloud provider and hope they running the network securly 
<zquish012> ok, will check that out, thanks for the help
<kulelu88> They all have sizeable learning curves too. Good luck though
<zquish012> it will take the company from running 13000 thin terminals running windows XP with SP2 to the new age
<kulelu88> A Pi can't replace a thin terminal though, you need a bit more power
<zquish012> they only running rdp on them. they very small and old, think the have 256 meg memory in them
<kulelu88> I can see how I'd quickly grow frustrated with this companies IT policies
<zquish012> me too, that is why i have to get out
<kulelu88> the grass is probably not greener though
<zquish012> job market is good, but wife doesnt want to move to different city
<zquish012> since being purchased, the team has gone from about 20 people to 5
<zquish012> about 10 of those, i still have lunch with to keep in contact
<zquish012> their grass is so much greener
<zquish012> they lol at me staying :(
<kulelu88> heh??? you want to manage 13,000 stores with a team of 5 0.o
<zquish012> keep sending me pics of the xbox in cafeteria for when they need a mental break
<zquish012> no, i need to manage 13000 devices with one person and that is in a different department
<kulelu88> that is a botnet waiting to happen
<kulelu88> you need at least 24 hour log monitoring for so many terminals
<zquish012> it department in total is about 800 ppl
<kulelu88> how many sysadmins?
<zquish012> like 3 for storage, 5 for virtualization, 4 for AD/exchange, risk/security has about 14 and a company that monitors qradar logs 
<zquish012> but security team is a bit like https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ycQV62iNSrs/maxresdefault.jpg
<zquish012> the IoT botnets are really scaring ppl
<zquish012> probably need laws to make a change to IoT devices
<kulelu88> that is why 13,000 Pis is like "whoa, fun times"
<zquish012> if my lights are part of a botnet, but they still work... /me don't care
<zquish012> ^^ that is the issue
<zquish012> well we 70000 pc's in the stores.. bigger botnet
<kulelu88> Updating a Pi is not so hard, updating those smaller IoT devices is difficult
<zquish012> because if the IoT device works, ppl not going to update it
<kulelu88> zquish012: they shouldn't. If the device is already on the interwebz, it can be updated by itself
<zquish012> like my accesspoint at home. unified networks, or something... does a sweet job of updating itself
<kulelu88> well it's an american problem, in SA our internet network is too shit to support any IoT stuff
<zquish012> american internet is about 20th on the world list
<zquish012> need more competition to get fiber in everywhere
<zquish012> only once google fiber came into city did my isp go from 20mbit to 100mbit. hey free upgrade guys, stay with us
<kulelu88> how is netflix on 100MB?
<zquish012> it was fine on 20MB, 2-3 streams in HD (i think they were all HD)
<kulelu88> now you can stream in 3D :D
<zquish012> wish i had a 3d tv. not too big on 3d though
<zquish012> waiting for a tv to blow up before i replace it
<kulelu88> can see you're not american. jy is spaar vir geld. is jou vrou American?
<zquish012> nope she also south african
<kulelu88> :D
<zquish012> i could not justify spending money on another tv. better things to buy
<zquish012> i have already "sized" up the tv's in the house. buy a bigger tv for HT room, move the other around, and throw out the smallest
<kulelu88> living in a dorpie, I thought your kids would have no TV
<zquish012> at this point the guest bedroom has a 40 inch
<kulelu88> "gaan daar uit die huis en kyk National Geographic" :D
<zquish012> they don't ever watch TV, it is so sad
<kulelu88> do they have a mixed S.African accent or full blown "howdy y'all" ?
<zquish012> use ipads/phones to watch tv, even though they have a tv in their room with a chromecast... but noooo they watch it on ipad
<zquish012> they don't understand us, and we don't understand them :)
<kulelu88> fascinating
<zquish012> and we in the "south". different accent to the west "TV" accent
<zquish012> when we came over when we emigrated, we were like wtf, this is not how americans sound on TV
<kulelu88> what made you decide to leave? 
<zquish012> well we looked at SA and for us, back then, didn't see anything that showed any signs for improvements 
<zquish012> and we wanted kids to have a future without being based on colour
<kulelu88> now you'll have superfly you can hang with :D
<zquish012> notice i can still spell south african
<zquish012> "color" "colour"
<zquish012> i should warn superfly 
<zquish012> moving to a new country is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hard, hardest thing I have ever had to do
<zquish012> easiest thing would be to have stayed in SA
<kulelu88> so you never moving ever again?
<zquish012> naaa, other than the pain, i am very happy here. would never leave. (ive been brainwashed or something :) )
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-11
<kulelu88> no kidding, sounds chilled there in the American dorpie
<zquish012> i'm sure there better countries in the world, but this one has treated us well
<zquish012> and i don't think with my experience and education, i could earn as much in other countries and have the same standard of living
<kulelu88> but you should do like every other abroad s.african, buy a holiday home in CPT
<zquish012> got that. on a river up the east coast. but R/$ sucks for when i sell it
<zquish012> and fighting with the corrupt municipality about taxes etc... not worth it
<zquish012> it really is surprising how they can get away with some of it. never would fly in the US
<kulelu88> yeah if you bought when it was below R10, you may never make back the money lost on forex
<zquish012> yes and the risk of renters/squaters
<zquish012> and the crime, insurance is high
<zquish012> probably my worst investment
<zquish012> superfly: before i forget, the most difficult thing is that you come over with zero credit history, so lots of the "deals" you don't qualify for because you credit rating is so low
<zquish012> be prepaired for that
<zquish012> (well you cannot, it hits you hard)
<inetpro> good mornings
<night> morning!
<superfly> Morning
<inetpro> hmm... night saying morning? :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: hi to you as well
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro night and other za peeps
<Kilos> this place forgot its supposed to be summer starting
<Kilos> Maaz forecast melbourne victoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Chance of Rain. High: 14° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 8° C., Wednesday: Chance of Rain. High: 13° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 5° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 15° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Friday: Clear. High: 21° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 11° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 23° C., Saturday Night:
<Maaz> Chance of Rain. Low: 13° C., Sunday: Chance of Rain. High: 16° C., Sunday Night: Partly…
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos!
<dlPhreak> Hi
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Xethron> How's Kilo's lately?
<magespawn> good evening
<Cryterion> maaz
<Cryterion> Maaz: please tell ThatGraemeGuy Hi, updated minetest (Reconpiled to latest) but needs a chmod then switchover. It's located in the bin directory as minetestserver.new , when you get the chance, I don't have the privs to do it :(, lol. 
<Maaz> Cryterion: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<kulelu88> how many of you okes are playing on that minetest server?
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-12
<squish102> maaz forecast charlotte nc
<Maaz> squish102: Tuesday: Clear. High of 22C. Winds less than 5 km/h. Tuesday Night Clear. Low of 10000C. Winds less than 5 km/h. Wednesday Clear. High of 22C. Winds from the NNE at 5 to 10 km/h. Wednesday Night Clear. Low of 10000C. Winds less than 5 km/h. Thursday Partly cloudy in the morning, then clear. High of 22C. Winds less than 5 km/h. Thursday Night Clear. Low
<Maaz> of 10000C. Winds from the WSW at 5 to 10 km/h shifting to the NNE after midnight. Friday C…
<squish102> maaz, how can the low be 10000C ?
<Maaz> squish102: I already know stuff about how
<squish102> hmm, i looked at minetest, but i think minecraft server was much better
<kulelu88> squish102: is no longer zquish102 :D
<squish102> ohh, i tried to join my matrix irc server and disconnected here. then it auto rejoins
<zquish102> kulelu88: you running that minetest server?
<kulelu88> nopes, someone else is. I think graeme
<zquish102> btw kulelu88, i think this is wrong, but we have puppet enterprise today for 500 servers
<kulelu88> be careful buying it for your Pis. Could be a per-server license
<zquish102> and we pay $63000/year (or maybe purchase price)
<kulelu88> 0.o
<zquish102> so for 8000 servers that may be expensive.
<zquish102> I am sure that price must be wrong, but it was over a couple beers with the guy that has to budget for it
<kulelu88> it must be 1 crazy enterprise pricing arrangement, like all enterprise licenses
<zquish102> just googled: Of course, the downside to all these benefits is that it will cost you. Puppet Enterprise is tiered based on number of managed nodes and the support plan chosen. Pricing ranges from $112 per node/year with a standard support plan to $199 per node/year with the premium plan
<kulelu88> with a 5-man IT team, perhaps enterprise support is worth it
<zquish102> hmm, $2.5 million per year... uh that is crazy
<kulelu88> that is something we overlooked. the fact that your company will buy a license for enterprise support
<zquish102> i think to get the puppet enterprise, the cheapest is $122/year 
<kulelu88> see the pricing of chef, ansible, salt, etc.
<zquish102> salt looks interesting too
<andrewlsd_> zsquish zsquish102  (hope you get this)  ansible is probably simplest to get started with, and then if you want the nice dashboards you can get RH Ansible tower, but their are also other monitoring options.
<andrewlsd_> Morning #ubuntu-za peeps
<andrewlsd> yay. back to my proper nick I hope
<andrewlsd> zsquish102: marketing blurb from RH: "Open-sourcing the popular Ansible Role-sharing platform is aimed at advancing automation and enabling Ansible users to set up private Galaxy servers" via
<andrewlsd> https://goo.gl/CVS1hA
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy Hi, updated minetest (Reconpiled to latest) but needs a chmod then switchover. It's located in the bin directory as minetestserver.new , when you get the chance, I don't have the privs to do it :(, lol." 9 hours, 45 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<thatgraemeguy> hrmmm
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd zquish102 thatgraemeguy inetpro and others
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell Kilos andrewlsd says hi
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi everyone else also as well too
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> have a great day
<Xethron> Oh no :/ missed Kilos
<superfly> o/
<kulelu88> \o
<paddatrapper> o/
<kulelu88> hey superfly did you use nginx at your previous job?
<superfly> kulelu88: we mostly run on GAE, so whatever Google's web server is, but I've used nginx for a few other things, and it's my preferred web server
<kulelu88> Oh Okay, perhaps you can shed some light on this config file: https://github.com/stef/tlsauth/blob/master/flask-demo/nginx-tlsauth.conf ... If I place it under: /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/flask (and adjust the hostname to be my container IP), will it likely work?
<kulelu88> superfly: ^^ (in case you missed my reply)
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, sorry, always doing multiple things, better to tag me
<superfly> kulelu88: looks fine to me
<kulelu88> superfly: what about the index.html part. If I am just making REST requests, how do I adjust that part?
<superfly> kulelu88: you don't need to. everything will be passed to uwsgi, and only when those fail will it fall back to index.html
<superfly> kulelu88: well, if your client cert is fine, then the request will be passed to uswgi
<kulelu88> Thanks superfly . I have created my certs. I am testing it out.
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-13
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro and the rest of za
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos
<dlPhreak> Any znc users?
<dlPhreak> I want to identify with sasl but I'm stuck.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd dl
<Kilos> dlPhreak as well
<dlPhreak> Kilos: howdy
<dlPhreak> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty, just had a ballie nap the whole avy away
<Kilos> how are you lad?
<dlPhreak> I'm okay thanks just a bit sleepy
<thatgraemeguy> dlPhreak: I use znc
<dlPhreak> thatgraemeguy: can you tell me how to configure the sasl module?
<thatgraemeguy> I would have to look into it, my znc config (and thus knowledge) has laid dormant for years
<thatgraemeguy> I figured out what I needed when I set it up way back, but since it's so solid and I've not touched it since then, I remember none of it
<thatgraemeguy> I actually had to /whois myself to remind myself where I was running it
<thatgraemeguy> and now I need to figure out my credentials... :-o
<dlPhreak> Lol I know the feels. I just copy my configs everywhere.
<thatgraemeguy> so yeah, absolutely rock solid bit of software
<thatgraemeguy> I don't think I'm using SASL
<thatgraemeguy> I don't even remember what that is :-/
<dlPhreak> Like nickserv just better
<dlPhreak> Or actually a way of identifying to nickserv before you connect to the server or something. 
<thatgraemeguy> great, I can't even remember my web interface password
<thatgraemeguy> ah, I'm in :)
<dlPhreak> The plague of secure passwords. 
<thatgraemeguy> lol hardly
<dlPhreak> That would be a cool horror movie to watch on Halloween
<thatgraemeguy> ok I definitely don't use sasl, sorry
<dlPhreak> Screw it then Imma use nickserv.
<thatgraemeguy> yea, I auth to nickserv using the perform module
<dlPhreak> Like a baus XD
<thatgraemeguy> client -> znc and znc -> server both use SSL, so meh... :)
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> night za peeps. 11.13 here. have a good day all of ya
<inetpro> .
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell superfly : if you're around, please ping me. Having issues with wsgi
<Maaz> kulelu88: Sure, I'll tell superfly on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-14
<andrewlsd> Morngin ubuntu-za Kilos
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd and the rest of za
<Kilos> i see we have someone in the dark
<Kilos> hello night
<inetpro> good mornings
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit nou?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> dit gaan goed so ver dankie
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy and everyone else
<thatgraemeguy> aloha
<Langjan> Mooi so, is jy gesond?
<Kilos> ek voel gesond, maar mag min doen net ingeval
<Kilos> die debs sit op my kop
<Kilos> en sy kerm heel tyd oor die twee Bypass operasies wat nog kom
<pavlushka> ahot ZA!
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Langjan> Ai broer, sterkte vir jou. Groete daar, dink aan jou.  
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> dankie baie my vriend
<Kilos> ek voel goed,
<pavlushka> Kilos: hello :)
<pavlushka> Hi Langjan :)
<Langjan> Ek is bly
<Langjan> Kilos, jy moet groete sê vir jou meisies. Sal jy langer kan bly? 
<Kilos> ek weet nog nie Langjan , ons sal eers moet vra
<Kilos> sal groete gee hier , dankie. doen selle vir my daar by jou asb
<Kilos> ek sal moet huistoe vir die bypass operasies. kannie weer hier hospitaal toe gaan nie
<Langjan> Kon julle regkom met die betalings?
<Kilos> nog nie
<Kilos> skuld nog baie
<Langjan> Ai broer, dis 'n lollery. Is daar lig in die tonnel?
<Kilos> ons kan net bid. verder is dit uit ons hande
<Kilos> hulle sal moet 50-100 dollar n maand moet aanvaar as hulle ernstig raak
<Kilos> so ver het hulle nog nie begin baklei nie
<Langjan> Ja mens kan net doen wat jy kan, baie sterkte daar!
<Langjan> Dis seker al slaaptyd, lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> night Kilos :)
<inetpro> andrewlsd: how do you manage time synchronisation on virtual machines?
<inetpro> surely time should just stay in sync with the host hardware that it is running on and there should be no need to configure NTP?
<inetpro> obviously you want the host to stay in sync with a NTP source
<inetpro> looking at output of top on a Ubuntu VM server it's kinda strange to see /lib/systemd/systemd-timesyncd at the top of the list of processes
<inetpro> makes me question whether it should even be running at all
<chesedo-> inetpro: a VM operating system does not know that it is a VM, so will use the same way to manage time as any other system... so i think atleast
<MaNI> not entirely true, I mean these days a VM operating system does know most the time - while it's true it is possible to prevent it knowing if ou really really wnat
<MaNI> e.g. "Linux adds the hypervisor flag to /proc/cpuinfo if the kernel detects running on some sort of a hypervisor."
<inetpro> http://serverfault.com/questions/334698/how-to-keep-time-on-resumed-kvm-guest-with-libvirt
<inetpro> don't think the link above really answers my question but is interesting nevertheless
<inetpro> superfly: by the way, have you upgraded your quasseldroid yet?
<inetpro> awesome new look and feel updates 
 * inetpro really likes it! 
<chesedo-> MaNI: interesting
<inetpro> Quassedroid: Current Version: 0.11.7, Updated: September 25, 2016, Size: 2.9M, Requires Android: 4.0 and up
<inetpro> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iskrembilen.quasseldroid&hl=en
<superfly> inetpro: a long time ago 
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell superfly : if you're around, please ping me. Having issues with wsgi" 1 day, 51 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<superfly> Ai
<superfly> I'm not around much at the moment 
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 ping me on Telegram, same user name as here
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<superfly> I need to get some sleep
<inetpro> do people still use Telegram?
<tumbleweed> yeah, some people do, heavily
<tumbleweed> network effects are strange
<tumbleweed> some groups won't use anything except it
<tumbleweed> others, slack
<tumbleweed> others, whatsapp
<tumbleweed> others, fb messanger
<inetpro> wow tumbleweed, you're still here even as well, and that on a Friday evening as well? :-)
<inetpro> or is that morning on your side?
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-15
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows things there by you?
<Kilos> hi inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> I need help on this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315390/ , cant guess where the problem is.
<pavlushka> or my guesses aren't working.
<Langjan> Hi Kilos enjoying the weekend?
<qwebirc24409> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<pavlushka> please I need help on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315390/
<gremble> Good evening
<kulelu88> evening
<gremble> How are you kulelu88 
<kulelu88> good mate and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you.
<gremble> Finished your telegram bot?
<kulelu88> gremble: actually, I finished implementing user authentication
<gremble> Nice. :P
<kulelu88> looks like it's finally raining
<gremble> I wish. My trees are suffering
<gremble> It also looks like I don't have any more semester tests
<gremble> All students will have access to the final examination (this means there is no exam entrance requirement).  The semester mark construction will be communicated to you in due course.
<kulelu88> last ditch attempt for the 'protestors' who failed already :P
<gremble> Without a second semester test, I also fail that subject :P
<kulelu88> LOL! 
<gremble> I think. The first semester test was fuck difficult and a very high % of the class failed, so I just assumed I am in that group :P
<kulelu88> which subject?
<gremble> Mathematical Statistics
<kulelu88> WST 300? 
<gremble> 221
<kulelu88> you're a brave soul for doing those modules. I've heard that they're extremely tough
<gremble> They are very difficult and I hate myself for considering taking the 300 modules next year
<kulelu88> but you can't do math without statistics right?
<gremble> You can. Stats is my elective
<gremble> I am majoring in math and applied math, but you can also major in statistics if you want haha
<kulelu88> could you choose programming as an elective?
<kulelu88> people attempting to make python 'fast' again: https://github.com/channelcat/sanic
<gremble> No, not with mathematics. Otherwise I would've
<kulelu88> stupid Tuks with their stupid elective options
<gremble> They're working on it. Geology and Chemistry are working to allow their students to take mathematics as a major and allowing mathematics to take a geology or chemistry major. If I recall correctly, microbiology and physics has that already.
<gremble> With BSc IT you can take mathematics as a major too, iirc
<kulelu88> can math majors take philosophy as an elective/major ?
<kulelu88> :P
<gremble> Gah. I tried
<gremble> I went to both the philosophy department and the mathematics department to get them to agree with me do do that. 
<gremble> Because I already have most of the philosophy done haha
<kulelu88> philosophy is interesting, I must add
<gremble> I need like three semesters then I can do post grad
<kulelu88> you really do want to do research heh
<gremble> Yup :P
<kulelu88> oh man, you will then be Dr. gremble :D
<gremble> I hope so. Maybe even Prof. gremble :P
<kulelu88> that'll be awesome!
<kulelu88> check this out: https://git-ssb.celehner.com/
<gremble> What am I looking at?
<kulelu88> distributed github-like code-repo hosting
<gremble> That's pretty cool
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-16
<Kilos> hi magespawn paddatrapper and other za peeps
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> how is it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> all good thanks
<Kilos> hows the job going
<magespawn> going well thanks
<Kilos> great
<magespawn> hows the land downunder?\
<Kilos> its down under
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> when do you come back, or are back already?
<Kilos> fly back 28 nov 
<magespawn> Too short really.
<Kilos> yip wish it was another 6 months
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<JiHad> ardour
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-09
<inetpro> guten morgen!
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi bertelberry welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Toris welcome to you as well
<Kilos> and afternoon to all the lurkers
<pavlushka> Calling it a night o/
<pavlushka> ahoy!
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-10
<inetpro> goeiemore
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> later
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-11
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> Kilos: goeiemore oom
<bushtech> Grrr!. Vanilla 1604.2 server installation. Configured network during installation including supplying password. Installer said network success. finish installation. Reboot. Hit apt-get update=fail. ifconfig only contains lo. WTH! 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-12
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning ZA
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiiii
<thatgraemeguy> You have to download a total of 1,301 M. This download will take about 5 minutes with your connection.
<thatgraemeguy> nice :-D
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> hi Oom, how goes things?
<Kilos> wonderful connection
<Kilos> mine will take a week
<Kilos> still kicking ty and you?
<thatgraemeguy> yup, all good this side thanks
<Kilos> cool
<thatgraemeguy> You have to download a total of 1,186 M. This download will take about 2 hours 30 minutes with a 1Mbit DSL connection and about 1 day 21 hours with a 56k modem.
<thatgraemeguy> Look at Mr Fancy Pants over here with his 56k modem
<MaNI> 3600 baud ought to be enough for anybody
<magespawn> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-10
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> today I am very responsive on IRC instead because I need to be responsive else where
 * pavlushka procrastinating again
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-13
 * Kilos waves to all awake peeps
<Kilos> no QA or Maaz
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Kilos> pavlushka: you ok lad?
<Kilos> hellooooo anyone alive here
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, thanks, and How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty. how does one change a long link to those short one
<Kilos> something used to do it automagically but i forget what
<Kilos> superfly: all good there sir?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Yes. It's been raining the last day or so. We're supposed to have a big storm this weekend.
<Kilos> we just had one
<Kilos> rain is good for veggies
<Kilos> and weeds
<superfly> Yep, the weeds. We mostly have weeds :-)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: try https://bitly.com/
<Kilos> QA: wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<pavlushka> Kilos: So QA will be persistent in this channel then?
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hopefully
 * pavlushka thinks the coffee is taking a little longer, may be some heating issue?
<Kilos> i can't remember if it was set to auto join here , maybe not because maaz was here
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can always check it :)
<Kilos> but she will stay till her server reboots
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<Kilos> yip 
<Kilos> you must say ty for your coffee
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> QA why
<QA> Kilos: why do they respond?
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: You are supposed to say "QA coffee on"
<pavlushka> Welcome psychicist 
<psychicist> thanks pavlushka 
<psychicist> this is the first time I see you talking
<psychicist> I thought you were a bot
<psychicist> or maybe you are
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, may android or humanoid
<psychicist> I totally get that, I used to come here as psydroid but these days I am sticking to my main identity
<pavlushka> a bot with typos, missing be, not grammatically trained even, may be an alpha release
<psychicist> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> QA: with cremora
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> QA: cremora please
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA: with milk
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA thank you
<QA> no problem, Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2019-10-13
<afropunk> muizenberg festival today
